# Fenix TK75(3*U2 LEDs, 2600 lumens)



## kj2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Emailed Fenix about the TK75 packaging. They know nothing about it- what is kinda weird IMO :shakehead
and they also said that the TK75 haven't been shipped until now. I thought that the light was on his way to the dealers already.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

kj, TK75 package

elemlampa.blog.hu/2012/11/13/fenix_tk75_exkluziv_fotok_hq


----------



## kj2 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



gopajti said:


> kj, TK75 package
> 
> elemlampa.blog.hu/2012/11/13/fenix_tk75_exkluziv_fotok_hq



You're the best!


----------



## xed888 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



kj2 said:


> You're the best!



Agreed! You're our TorchWikiLeaks!


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 13, 2012)

**coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



gopajti said:


> kj, TK75 package
> 
> elemlampa.blog.hu/2012/11/13/fenix_tk75_exkluziv_fotok_hq



Awesome! So will the extension tubes and carriers come in similar fashion too? 


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Really waiting to hear.


----------



## CM2010 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

Says early December for us in the uk, not a bad price either:

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/fenix-tk75.html


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*





(from Fenix Facebook)


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



kj2 said:


> (from Fenix Facebook)



Free ARE-C1 charger and 4x18650 with purchase of TK75? 
Or just that the box was designed to carry both the charger and 4x18650?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



flame2000 said:


> Free ARE-C1 charger and 4x18650 with purchase of TK75?
> Or just that the box was designed to carry both the charger and 4x18650?



just designed to carry both 

But if they want to, they could give it for free  have no problem with that


----------



## xed888 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

any pics of the battery carrier? gopajti?


----------



## gopajti (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

xed,


----------



## Beckler (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

TK75 - I wish I could want this light, I really do. But as I stated earlier, 18-400 Lumen level jump just isn't useable, IMO! You jump from map-reading low to super-bright, long distance level in one step? What sense does it make? I think something like 10-100-800-2600 would be far more useful. But many other users won't agree. As more lights emerge with this sort of sheer range of brightness levels, either a second model variation is needed, or much preferably, programmable/variable levels. Four arbitrary fixed choices made for me, just isn't acceptable.


----------



## g.p. (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I agree, something like the Zebralight Light UI would be sweet on this light. It won't stop me from getting one though, it'll be perfect for anything except up close work. I usually use a headlamp for the up close hands on stuff though.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Beckler said:


> TK75 - I wish I could want this light, I really do. But as I stated earlier, 18-400 Lumen level jump just isn't useable, IMO! You jump from map-reading low to super-bright, long distance level in one step? What sense does it make? I think something like 10-100-800-2600 would be far more useful. But many other users won't agree. As more lights emerge with this sort of sheer range of brightness levels, either a second model variation is needed, or much preferably, programmable/variable levels. Four arbitrary fixed choices made for me, just isn't acceptable.



Indeed some users will think different about this, like me  IMO big light are for big things. If you need light for close-up work you switch to a smaller light.


----------



## Chazspaz (Nov 14, 2012)

bill_n_opus said:


> With extenders, ~ 2600 lumens for ~ 3 hours and 45 minutes? oo:
> 
> I would imagine that thermal management would kick in, lol, at some point before that.



That will depend on ambient conditions. If its -10 degrees C and breezy it may run out the full 3hr 45min, and at 35 C step down in 5 minutes.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

battery carrier TK75


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

Its a timed 20 min step down


----------



## Tybo22 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

Im really looking forward to the TK75. I have been wanting to purchase a 3X xml light for a while now. I have narrowed down the choices to the Fenix tk75, Nitecore TM 15 or thrunite tn30. I like the tn30 for the control ring UI and the Nitecore for the beam pattern. Since the fenix is a newer light I don't know much about it. The UI looks interesting and it seems like a solid mix of throw and flood. I have a budget of about $300. I am looking forward to some reviews of the tk75 before I make my choice. Btw i am not new to cpf but after the reboot a while back my account was lost and i haven't bothered to re-register until now.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

it looks like the batteries are in series? Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 15, 2012)

kj2 said:


> battery carrier TK75



Cool, thanks! I hope it fits other brands 18650 too.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 15, 2012)

xed888 said:


> it looks like the batteries are in series? Anyone else wanna chime in?



Parallel according to Fenix.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



sbbsga said:


> Cool, thanks! I hope it fits other brands 18650 too.



I think so  -cant get Fenix batts here and want to use my Eagletac"s.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

wished they would have not used a carrier. would have rather they used the battery tube ala TM11 or Xtar S1


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 15, 2012)

**coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



xed888 said:


> wished they would have not used a carrier. would have rather they used the battery tube ala TM11 or Xtar S1



Maybe that will be challenging for the extended form. 


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

It would be great if Fenix could just add a lower 5~10 lumen for those times when you could just run it for a month and a 100 lumen to run for 48 hrs. Seems the Mid (400lm) level could not even last 24hrs!


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 15, 2012)

carl said:


> Are your comments regarding the output with one battery or two? Thanks for being one of the first to post comments and pics!



With two batteries.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

extension tube for the TK75 - found it at FenixTactical.
Bit expensive though; $40 for a tube and battery-holder.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

kj2 said:


> extension tube for the TK75 - found it at FenixTactical.


The original batt holder looks better (higher quality) to me


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

xed888 said:


> The original batt holder looks better (higher quality) to me



And this one also doesn't have a spring at the top. Wonder how it connects good..


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And this one also doesn't have a spring at the top. Wonder how it connects good..



Perhaps its on the other side. I think I might have to buy the TK75!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Perhaps its on the other side. I think I might have to buy the TK75!



If you take a look at the + mark in the plastic, it looks like the + side of the battery has to touch the spring. Normally the - side of the battery is touching the spring.

EDIT; did take a better look at the pic. The mark that I talked about isn't a + indication for the battery.


----------



## Beckler (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the real question is who will have the longest TK75...I can see someone adding 43 segments or so to make a 1-yr @18 Lm light. I like the description too: "Run time will double with each segment-holder addition...". Really?! I'll just add 10 segments then and it will last over 23 years on low!!  This thing is amazing...


----------



## xed888 (Nov 15, 2012)

Im sure there's a limit to voltage. 12.6V for 3 segments


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 15, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Im sure there's a limit to voltage. 12.6V for 3 segments



Fenix stated on their Facebook page that their engineers tested it with 9 segments and it was fine.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 15, 2012)

O omg... should I wait for the next light at 3300 LUMENS? hahaha They came out with the TK70 and I fought the temptation to buy it. NOW THIS???????


----------



## carl (Nov 15, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> With two batteries.



thanks.


----------



## carl (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



kj2 said:


> (from Fenix Facebook)



Does the tail flare out a bit and get slightly larger in diameter toward the tail end or is it the angle of the photo?


----------



## K9Patrol (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

I would gladly replace my RRT-3 XML and TN30 with this light sheerly for the fact that it has a side switch and not a tailcap switch.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



carl said:


> Does the tail flare out a bit and get slightly larger in diameter toward the tail end or is it the angle of the photo?



I think it does get slightly larger.


----------



## carl (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I wonder why. Better grip? For an anti-roll feature?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



carl said:


> I wonder why. Better grip? For an anti-roll feature?



for tail-standing and anti-roll probably.


----------



## Chazspaz (Nov 16, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And this one also doesn't have a spring at the top. Wonder how it connects good..



this is a pic of the bottom - springs on the other end. Looks like they're parallel config.


----------



## Chazspaz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



xed888 said:


> Its a timed 20 min step down



If it times out at 20min to step down what does it take to get it back to max brightness? If the ambient temp is cool enough that the components aren't in danger of damage I may want to keep it going. Even though it would be a rare occasion I would need 2600 lumen for 20 minutes continuous.


----------



## Chazspaz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

I am finding only 5000K or under for the light temperature of the emitter they use in these. Does anyone know if this U2 emitter has versions I'm not seeing that are up at 6000K or higher? I'm hoping it will be a 5000k emitter. To my eyes there is more contrast in smaller details at a distance with the slightly warmer or neutral LED's than with the 6000K+ emitters. 
If I'm totally missing something and the answers obvious feel free to slap me = )


----------



## xed888 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



Chazspaz said:


> If it times out at 20min to step down what does it take to get it back to max brightness? If the ambient temp is cool enough that the components aren't in danger of damage I may want to keep it going. Even though it would be a rare occasion I would need 2600 lumen for 20 minutes continuous.



with the TK35, all you do is switch it back up. im sure this is the same.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Parallel according to Fenix.




*The following information explains what happens when you add more battery packs onto the Fenix TK75.*


*What we do know about the TK75 is that the extra batteries only give the light more runtime and no increase in light output.*

That would have to mean that the extra battery packs are *stacked in a parallel configuration.
*
You cannot stack battery packs like that in a series configuration anyhow in this situation easily.

Even if it could be done, each time another pack was added the voltage at the final connection points in the light would be raised by the voltage of one pack again.

If you had ten battery packs stacked in series the voltage entering the light would be ten times the voltage of one battery pack and that would be a very high voltage that would be dangerous and the light could not tolerate that final end voltage.

Therefore if you had a battery pack of say 7.4V (two 18650 Li-ions in series) or whatever each pack consists of, that would mean if you had ten battery packs stacked in series the final end voltage at the light would be 10 x 7.4V = 74V and that is not a great idea at all.

As an Electrician/Technician of 40 years experience I can tell you definitely that the battery packs are *stacked together in a parallel configuration* so that *more power (mah) or runtime is available every time you add an extra battery pack without increasing or exceeding the **maximum working voltage of **this light.*

That means every battery pack would be supplying pretty well the same amount of power (wattage) or current if you like, to the light when switched on.

Just remember that *batteries in series gives more voltage *at the end terminals and *parallel means more current and therefore power (wattage) is available to give you the longer runtime (mah).*

Batteries are only used in a *series configuration* when a light or any other device *needs to be provided with a higher voltage that is needed by that light to work properly than just one battery pack alone can contribute to.*



*Battery Facts.

"Series" gives you more voltage to achieve an even higher voltage at the end terminals that the light needs to work properly with than only one battery or battery pack can provide.

"Parallel" gives you more stored power (watt hours) or current (amps) and therefore more runtime or even more power **if needed by way of the increase in current that is now available**.*

*


Cheers*


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 17, 2012)

Given the cost of the extension parts, its cheaper to to simply change the cells on the short version than to carry around extension tubes.



You'd need additional cells to put in the extensions anyway, so just charge them all up as you would have had to anyway...and then just carry the cells, and load in freshies when needed.


----------



## g.p. (Nov 17, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Given the cost of the extension parts, its cheaper to to simply change the cells on the short version than to carry around extension tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need additional cells to put in the extensions anyway, so just charge them all up as you would have had to anyway...and then just carry the cells, and load in freshies when needed.


+1

That's what I waas thinking too. The only reason I could see for adding extensions is to better balance the light, or if you needed it to double as a weapon!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

g.p. said:


> +1
> 
> That's what I waas thinking too. The only reason I could see for adding extensions is to better balance the light, or if you needed it to double as a weapon!




*I would do exactly the same thing guys!*

The cost and hassle of carrying extra battery holders and extension tubes is not known yet and would probably increase the purchasing costs by a heap I would imagine.

Just carry a couple of extra packs of 2 x 18650s with you.

They make a new version of the TK70 that is much shorter, and then they want you to buy the extender bits and pieces to give it more runtime.

What mentality is going on in the minds of the designers down in the Fenix Developement Lab dungeons?

I think they need to come back to the surface and get some fresh air and get slapped around a bit for wanting us to take the length of the new shorter TK75 version back to that of the TK70 and they would call that* PROGRESS or INNOVATIVE*.

*HA, HA, HA!*

*Go figure!*




*Cheers*


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

All those li ions in one tube? Boom.


----------



## g.p. (Nov 17, 2012)

recDNA said:


> All those li ions in one tube? Boom.



As I posted in the ZL 6330 thread...



g.p. said:


> I think the issue of safety with multi-cell 18650 lights is being blown out of proportion, especially with the TK75 and it's extension tubes (up to 12 18650s!). I'm into large scale electric RC airplanes and we've been using large multi-cell lipo packs for years now. In the past couple of years parallel charging has become common. You literally hook multiple packs together and charge them as one pack (for faster charging). Hooking together depleted packs at different states of discharge and having them instantly equalize at unlimited rates of discharge was a huge saftey debate in the beginning, but really has been a non-issue. *As long as the packs are anywhere close to the same general state-of-charge* they equalize almost instantly without getting hot or anything. The ZL 6330 will prevent issues with people using cells that aren't even close to the same state of charge, but that is just being careless...you need to keep track of cells that have been discharged already.
> 
> The other issue that I keep reading about on here is "matched cells". In RC we take multi cell packs and hook several of them together in both series and parallel, depending on the power system. Even when a cell goes bad, I have not heard of it causing a fire. The majority of in-flight fires are caused when an electronic component goes bad.
> 
> The big safety issue with lipos on the RC side of things is when charging. There are chargers that monitor and balance the individual cells. Since we always charge 18650s as individual cells on the flashlight side of things, the risk of something going wrong is low IMO. FYI, nicads and other battery chemeistries have fires too...


In addition to all of that, you can buy 18650 that are protected...RC lipos have no such protection. I just did a CPF search and a Google search for "18650 fire" and can not find a single report of 18650's catching fire in a flashlight. Not to say that it hasn't happened, but definately being blown out of proportion IMO.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 19, 2012)

We want more info!!! Fenix! GIVE US THE TK75 NOW!


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I don't need it, because I'm rarely going to use it. I don't know why, but I must have it!!


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 20, 2012)

Does it come with holster? 
For an exspensive flashlight like this,i would be more relaxed if i could keep it in safer place when i'm not using it.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 20, 2012)

no holster. Just that plastic box.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 20, 2012)

Sh3ngLong said:


> I know I don't need it, because I'm rarely going to use it. I don't know why, but I must have it!!




You must be a flashaholic.:laughing:


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 20, 2012)

xed888 said:


> no holster. Just that plastic box.



And is there any Holster available for it?
It is highy recommended i think.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 20, 2012)

Solarforce have adjustable holsters that might fit. go to their website


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Most of the holsters for lights are somewhat generic...so for a large headed light, you just slide it tail first down into whatever holster has the right internal diameter.

Once you have the diameter you have about all you need to get a holster.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just ordered the TK75  good price too. Hopefully it will arrive within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 20, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the TK75  good price too. Hopefully it will arrive within 2-3 weeks.



I guess you ordered it from Fenix? 

I, too, am thinking about this one.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 20, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I guess you ordered it from Fenix?
> 
> I, too, am thinking about this one.



I don't think its possible to buy direct from them.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 20, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I guess you ordered it from Fenix?
> 
> I, too, am thinking about this one.



Ordered at local dealer.


----------



## solrpwr (Nov 20, 2012)

g.p. said:


> As I posted in the ZL 6330 thread...
> 
> In addition to all of that, you can buy 18650 that are protected...RC lipos have no such protection. I just did a CPF search and a Google search for "18650 fire" and can not find a single report of 18650's catching fire in a flashlight. Not to say that it hasn't happened, but definately being blown out of proportion IMO.



So if the batteries are all in parallel and have over voltage protection what would keep me from taking a hobby charger to the battery holder and charging the whole thing at 4 Amps? (1 amp per battery that should get distributed since it's a parallel circuit. )


----------



## xed888 (Nov 20, 2012)

solrpwr said:


> So if the batteries are all in parallel and have over voltage protection what would keep me from taking a hobby charger to the battery holder and charging the whole thing at 4 Amps? (1 amp per battery that should get distributed since it's a parallel circuit. )



tthats a good idea!


----------



## carl (Nov 21, 2012)

Certainly, when it comes to the batteries in the extender tube, those batteries can't be in parallel with those in the main body? Or am I misunderstanding things as usual?


----------



## martindb (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



CM2010 said:


> Says early December for us in the uk, not a bad price either:
> 
> http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/fenix-tk75.html



Discussion of discount codes isn't permitted outside of the appropriate area of CPFMP - Norm

I ordered a Jetbeam RRT-3 from Hong Kong ebay for £160 (the cheapest I could find in UK was £280) but with this coming out, I'm instantly regretting it. 

I think the Jetbeam could be going straight back on ebay and I'll hang on for the TK75.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

carl said:


> Certainly, when it comes to the batteries in the extender tube, those batteries can't be in parallel with those in the main body? Or am I misunderstanding things as usual?



*Hi Carl*


*I explained the facts of this issue in Post No 47 of this thread.
*
All of the extra battery packs have to be added in parallel to give the light more runtime without changing the voltage available to the input circuitry in the light.

Series is totally out of the question here as I explained in my lengthy post in this thread.

Even Fenix have photos of their own engineers with about a dozen or so battery packs added to the TK75 and everything still worked good.

*Series means more voltage.

Parallel means more stored power and therefore a longer runtime.*


*Given enough battery packs you would be working with "LETHAL VOLTAGES" in a series configuration at the end terminals or contacts to the light!*



*Could another member ask Fenix directly regarding the battery pack Series vs Parallel question and put this one to bed once and for all!*

*Maybe each battery pack has some protection included to stop any interactions or problems between battery packs that are added on to the TK75 with extenders.*




*Cheers*


----------



## gopajti (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## g.p. (Nov 21, 2012)

solrpwr said:


> So if the batteries are all in parallel and have over voltage protection what would keep me from taking a hobby charger to the battery holder and charging the whole thing at 4 Amps? (1 amp per battery that should get distributed since it's a parallel circuit. )


I would continue to charge 18650's individually since there would be no way to monitor each cell. RC lipos have "balance tabs" that allow the chargers to monitor the individual cells. That way if one is taking a charge faster than the others, the charger can slow, or stop the charge, or even drain an idividual cell before something catastrohic happens.


----------



## Davekan (Nov 21, 2012)

The cells are 1s4p. You can use a hobby charger.

Dave


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Nov 21, 2012)

The carrier might be setup in a series-parallel configuration {2 banks of 2-18650's for 8.4vdc max} That's why it can also be run on just 2 18650's. This will give you 5200mAh off of 4 Fenix 18650 batteries. This makes sense on the spproximate 1 hour of run time on turbo. 5.2 total amperage drawn divided by 3 = 1.4 amps each led.

So if this is true, don't hook up a hobby charger to the holder. You would be charging two banks of 2 18650's in series.

Hooking up extensions just parallels the same voltage for added runtime.

If it is setup in an all parallel configuration, that would be 10400 mAh total. 10.4 amps divided by 3 = 3.47 amps per led drawn.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK75 additional battery packs and charging them all.*



Adrenaline_6 said:


> The carrier might be setup in a series-parallel configuration {2 banks of 2-18650's for 8.4vdc max} That's why it can also be run on just 2 18650's. This will give you 5200mAh off of 4 Fenix 18650 batteries. This makes sense on the spproximate 1 hour of run time on turbo. 5.2 total amperage drawn divided by 3 = 1.4 amps each led. So if this is true, don't hook up a hobby charger to the holder. You would be charging two banks of 2 18650's in series. Hooking up extensions just parallels the same voltage for added runtime. If it is setup in an all parallel configuration, that would be 10400 mAh total. 10.4 amps divided by 3 = 3.47 amps per led drawn.




*In a parallel configuration of battery packs* if you applied the appropriate voltage (be it 4.2V or 8.4V or whatever) to the end point of these packs you cannot be sure which packs will consume what amount of current as each pack may be older or in a different state of charge as compared to the others as you swap the packs around at times. 

Forget for the time being how each battery pack has the individual batteries arranged because (1S 4P or whatever) we are only treating each battery pack as one battery for the moment even though there are several 18650 batteries inside each pack because the packs as a whole are what we are talking about here.

The photos I have seen so far show just two points on the end of the battery carriers (the outer circular ring and the inner post to pass the current through to all battery packs and the light as well.

This connection at the ends of each battery holder seems to be just a* "pass through"* setup.








I do not know yet just where the charge point is on an extender or the TK75 itself yet.

There must be a connector or plug on the end of the TK75 tailcap to allow charging, as I do not know wherelse the whole setup could be charged from.

It* should* be in the tailacap of the TK75 and the tailcap is always moved to the end of all of the exteneder battery packs.

If anyone knows where the TK75 is charged through please feel free to add your observations or photos to this thread please as I have not yet seen the tailcap in detail to know this information yet.

You also do not want battery packs trying to charge other packs when the charger is turned off as well unless all battery packs have a charge control circuit in every pack to limit the power that can be put back into each pack and let all of the battery packs stabilise with each other.

Each battery pack would have to be provided internally with some sort of charge control circuit so as to let any packs that were in a low state of charge not consume all of the current provided by the charger. * 

Can someone please add photos of the tailcap of the TK75 to show where the charger is plugged into if there is one and also the ends of a complete battery pack?



UPDATE


I should just check out whether a charger comes with the TK75 and that will answer my question most likely.


ANOTHER UPDATE


I just checked the Fenix site on the TK75 and there is no mention of any charger.


I guess Fenix are playing it safe and uncomplicated and also keeping the TK75 price down to be as affordable as possible to sell as many as possible.

I suppose nobody is really going to put many extenders onto this great looking and probably very much used flashlight into the future as the TK70 has been my main light for night walks and the one I go for when I hear a noise outside. 

The TK75 will not replace all of my other lights that are used for different reasons like the EDC ones, **household ones that my wife usually grabs to look under the bed etc **and the really tight throwers that I have accumulated so far.





Cheers *


----------



## xed888 (Nov 22, 2012)

It does not have charger port. Where did you get that notion from? Fenix would have advertised it by now


----------



## xed888 (Nov 22, 2012)

That is exactly what you'll have to do!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

xed888 said:


> That is exactly what you'll have to do!




*Hi xed888.*


Have you bought the TK75 over there?

If so what do think of it so far?

I still have it on pre-order here in Australia.





*Cheers*


----------



## xed888 (Nov 22, 2012)

Theres a video on Youtube actually from Fenixligtning. Bwolcott posted it. I dont think there's a charging port shown. And no one has it yet except for some special dealers. I reckon Fenix wants them to release it all at similar times

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM9cTqa7So0


----------



## huan00102 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

the packaging is just for reference, not include in the original packaging.


----------



## huan00102 (Nov 22, 2012)

you have to take out the batteries to charge them. if using 20 batteries and charge them directly and one of the batteries is defective, that's a little bit like charging a bomb... I think it's a safety design, though bring some complicated steps.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

huan00102 said:


> you have to take out the batteries to charge them. if using 20 batteries and charge them directly and one of the batteries is defective, that's a little bit like charging a bomb... I think it's a safety design, though bring some complicated steps.



*
I mistakenly thought that Fenix had come up with something really ingenius but if all of the batteries in the extenders have to be taken out to charge them, then you guys have just busted my bubble!*

*I realise the risks and complications of charging all configurations of Li-ion batteries but I thought Fenix had just been very clever this time with the TK75.*





*CHEERS* or maybe *TEARS* this time!


----------



## xed888 (Nov 22, 2012)

Better now than when you receive it. At least you can cancel it now....


----------



## Samy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think i need one.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you look at the opposite side of the battery holder on the first page, I see two feelers sticking out for contacts. That's what made me think it is 2 parallel banks of 2 18650 batteries in series for 8.4vdc max.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

Adrenaline_6 said:


> If you look at the opposite side of the battery holder on the first page, I see two feelers sticking out for contacts. That's what made me think it is 2 parallel banks of 2 18650 batteries in series for 8.4vdc max.




I reckon you are probably spot on with that idea.

I did a great deal of explaining how batteries work in *Series* and in *Parallel* in this thread and I hope some members got the *"JIST"* of what I said.

Explaining a complicated setup containing many batteries put together in a *Series Parallel* arrangement is fairly easy if you look at it step by step.

*Well, I am an Electrician afterall and it has become "second nature" to me I suppose after 40 years in the trade to work that sort of stuff out.*

On second thoughts maybe you guys should look it up on *Wikipedia* as that website would probably explain it better than I could and in better detail I would think.




*CHEERS*


----------



## keenism (Nov 22, 2012)

The pack looks to work exactly like the TK35 with only with 4 cells. The ..."feelers" are the head of the tk35, they will probably also be in the head of the TK75 and are basically a different way to do a spring. Also measured voltage from the pack of the tk35(or mine anyway) is always 3.6V, assuming the pack plays a part in regulation its probably not the best idea to try and charge it...


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Now that you mention the TK35, I used the runtime statistic of 1hr 37 minutes of runtime on turbo off of two 18650 in parallel. if you added (throretically of course) another battery pack to the TK35 you would get 3 hours and 14 minutes. If you divide that by e 3 led's in the TK75 , you would get about 1 hour and 5 minutes of runtime which is what Fenix specs it at.

So I guess it is 4 18650's in parallel.


----------



## keenism (Nov 22, 2012)

And interestingly enough, 2600 lumens / 3 = 866.666~ .... 3 tk35's would be a beast


----------



## xlight (Nov 22, 2012)

kj2 said:


> extension tube for the TK75 - found it at FenixTactical.
> Bit expensive though; $40 for a tube and battery-holder.


I am afraid the pic of holder is wrong. The fianlly edition of battery holder is like the pic from Fenix Facebook.


----------



## xlight (Nov 22, 2012)

xed888 said:


> The original batt holder looks better (higher quality) to me


The extension tube and the batt holder are just the same as the original.


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Beckler said:


> TK75 - I wish I could want this light, I really do. But as I stated earlier, 18-400 Lumen level jump just isn't useable, IMO! You jump from map-reading low to super-bright, long distance level in one step? What sense does it make? I think something like 10-100-800-2600 would be far more useful. But many other users won't agree. As more lights emerge with this sort of sheer range of brightness levels, either a second model variation is needed, or much preferably, programmable/variable levels. Four arbitrary fixed choices made for me, just isn't acceptable.



I'd venture to say that no one buys a flashlight like this with map reading in mind. You could buy a Dorcy key chain light for $1.99 and do that. Besides, anything settings other than a user programmable or continuous, unstepped output are by definition going to be "arbitrary".


----------



## ralphtt (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

IMO, Albert hit the nail squarely on the head. I keep a Fenix single AA light in my cargo pocket for just such use as map reading or finding the oil fill spout on my truck. The TK75 would be a little large for my EDC purposes!


----------



## xed888 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *Then how do you charge maybe 4 extenders while they are connected to the TK75 or even individually?**Without any extenders you would normally just take out the four 18650s and charge them up.
> 
> **
> Please don't tell me that I will have to take out all of the 18650 cells in every battery pack to charge them!!!*
> ...



You could try the Supbeam X40. built-in charging port. Looks quite cool, according to their CAD diagrams. Wonder if its magnetic.....


----------



## twl (Nov 23, 2012)

I really cannot envision anyone using more than 4 batteries in this light.
There's no reason to do that. You could just carry an extra set of batteries.

And they should be charged individually, and equalized, for proper procedure.
It's not all that hard. if you have a 4-bay charger, they are all done at once anyway.


----------



## g.p. (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



Albert56 said:


> I'd venture to say that no one buys a flashlight like this with map reading in mind. You could buy a Dorcy key chain light for $1.99 and do that. Besides, anything settings other than a user programmable or continuous, unstepped output are by definition going to be "arbitrary".





ralphtt said:


> IMO, Albert hit the nail squarely on the head. I keep a Fenix single AA light in my cargo pocket for just such use as map reading or finding the oil fill spout on my truck. The TK75 would be a little large for my EDC purposes!


I'm sure that Fenix did their testing....after 2600 lumens burning your eyeballs 18 lumens probably looks like a moonlight mode and you need 400 lumens just to read a map! :naughty:


----------



## mallakoff (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Cant wait to see some beam shot comparisons of The TK75 Vs TK70 and some of the other Olight monsters.....Beam Battle of the Beasts ! Oh yeah !


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



mallakoff said:


> Cant wait to see some beam shot comparisons of The TK75 Vs TK70 and some of the other Olight monsters.....Beam Battle of the Beasts ! Oh yeah !



TK75 vs TK70 was done by Fenix on their Facebook page.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I bought a TK75 yesterday. Can't wait to get it to compare it to my TK70.

Update: I decided to cancel my order.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

My TK75 should arrive first week of December. Waiting always takes long


----------



## xed888 (Nov 24, 2012)

kj2 said:


> My TK75 should arrive first week of December. Waiting always takes long



I knew it! Haha


----------



## kj2 (Nov 24, 2012)

xed888 said:


> I knew it! Haha



yeah, I've fallen for it  
Will be nice to walk through the forest, with TK70 in one hand and in the other the TK75  -daylight baby  -


----------



## mallakoff (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



sbbsga said:


> TK75 vs TK70 was done by Fenix on their Facebook page.



thanks I'll check it out ,cheers


----------



## choppedlow (Nov 24, 2012)

This will be my first decent light with a battery carrier, so forgive me if I sound fresh off the boat, but will Fenix sell extra carriers separately? And are these compatible with other lights that they sell? Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 24, 2012)

choppedlow said:


> This will be my first decent light with a battery carrier, so forgive me if I sound fresh off the boat, but will Fenix sell extra carriers separately? And are these compatible with other lights that they sell? Thanks.



For what I know, they won't sell carriers separately- only in combo with extender. If they are compatible with other lights I highly doubt it.


----------



## biglights (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



sbbsga said:


> TK75 vs TK70 was done by Fenix on their Facebook page.



Please share if possible. Dont use facebook. Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*



biglights said:


> Please share if possible. Dont use facebook. Thanks.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

Yes, that's it. Thanks!


----------



## Navman (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E50 - Any one to spread some light !!*

I got one on the way too, can't wait, this will be my first entry into the world of high end flashlights


----------



## Jelle-S (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im waiting for my TK75 to arrive but I am confused on what 18650 batteries to buy. 

In the TK75 manual Fenix recommends the Fenix ARB-L2 batteries, these batteries are 68.2mm long, but a 18650 battery is 65mm long, right? The difference in length is because of the PCB protection I understand but what batteries will fit the TK75??? the original 18650 size of '65mm' or the '68mm'?? or does ALL 18650 type batteries fit the TK75.

I hope someone can explain this to me before I buy the wrong batteries 

Thanks,
Jelle


----------



## kj2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jelle-S said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im waiting for my TK75 to arrive but I am confused on what 18650 batteries to buy.
> 
> ...



Smaller batteries, smaller than the Fenix 18650, should fit.


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 25, 2012)

Jelle-S said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im waiting for my TK75 to arrive but I am confused on what 18650 batteries to buy.
> 
> ...



The ARB-L2 should fit just fine, as these are Fenix's own batteries and the runtimes for the TK75 have been tested with them. I suppose the spring system in the carrier does give some extra headroom for the length of the battery, but we will have to wait and see. The ARB-L2 should definitely fit!

I am also eagerly waiting to order one, but the local dealers will not have the TK75 on stock for another 3 weeks. So I'll probably read some reviews before I can order mine.

Robert


----------



## biglights (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the comparison pictures kj2!


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 25, 2012)

ChessFan said:


> I am also eagerly waiting to order one, but the local dealers will not have the TK75 on stock for another 3 weeks. So I'll probably read some reviews before I can order mine.
> 
> Robert


 If it's the same way as with the Eagletac MX25L2, you could be waiting a while, Robert. The new Eagletacs have been out for well over a month now and I've yet to see a single comprehensive review or even some decent beamshot comparisons with other lights in it's class.

I personally don't buy the TK75's 600+ meter throw marketing hype, but if it performs at even 75% of what Fenix claims, it's still real bargain for the price. I was going to go with a dedicated thrower again, but my TN-31 is just fine and this new light sounds intriguing. I usually wait for reviews, however I might just pull the trigger on the TK75 when it's available, review or not.

Heck, if I end up I keeping it, I might even do my own review, if I could just figure out how to post new threads on this site???


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 25, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> If it's the same way as with the Eagletac MX25L2, you could be waiting a while, Robert. The new Eagletacs have been out for well over a month now and I've yet to see a single comprehensive review or even some decent beamshot comparisons with other lights in it's class.
> 
> I personally don't buy the TK75's 600+ meter throw marketing hype, but if it performs at even 75% of what Fenix claims, it's still real bargain for the price. I was going to go with a dedicated thrower again, but my TN-31 is just fine and this new light sounds intriguing. I usually wait for reviews, however I might just pull the trigger on the TK75 when it's available, review or not.
> 
> Heck, if I end up I keeping it, I might even do my own review, if I could just figure out how to post new threads on this site???



You've got a point there Albert. I think I'll simply buy one too, even without a review. I just hope it won't be a "pre-production" version, plagued by unexpected faults.
I must admit, I don't really need the TK75, as my currents lights serve me well enough and I am more of a utilitarian than a collector, but after seeing the specs (and the looks) I can't help it. I just want one! 
The TK75 seem to be a heck of a light and in this case I'm more interested in the flood than the throw and that one seems to be great. Can't help you with the new thread as I'm new to this too.:thinking:

Actually, I kind of felt compelled to "join the club" as this desire seems to be a sure sign of addiction...
:help:

Take care


----------



## kj2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> Heck, if I end up I keeping it, I might even do my own review, if I could just figure out how to post new threads on this site???



Uhm click start/add new thread. Left side on the page (at top or bottom if I'm not mistaking )


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 25, 2012)

anyone here that owns a TK75 also happen to own a TK40/Tk41? Would love to see the comparisoin difference between them. 

I love my TK40 but am currently looking for something real powerfully bright with 3~4 18650 but with length of around 150mm and below $250 range...


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 25, 2012)

ArmoredFiend said:


> anyone here that owns a TK75 also happen to own a TK40/Tk41? Would love to see the comparisoin difference between them.
> 
> I love my TK40 but am currently looking for something real powerfully bright with 3~4 18650 but with length of around 150mm and below $250 range...


 


its not out yet


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 25, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> its not out yet



oh, i thought it's already out coz navman above mentioned that his is on the way. 

anyhow, more time for me to compare between TM15, TK75 and Eye40... : )
Man, i love this forum!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, man. I started following this thread from another on the TK22. I'm ready to get one of these guys. There are a couple other lights I'm interested in too.
The Nitecore TM15 is another in the same genre that tempts me.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont think really any of the other 3 xml lights are in the genre of the tk75 other then the tk70 because the tk75 is meant to be a thrower


----------



## Samy (Nov 25, 2012)

Fenix might need to gear up for this light, there might be a large demand 

cheers


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 26, 2012)

Samy said:


> Fenix might need to gear up for this light, there might be a large demand
> 
> cheers


expectation seems to be running high on this. i hope they are up to par...coz the built on TK40 is truly good quality. and with the hype on TK75, guess i would have to put on-hold my purchase of 18650 x 4pcs until comparison between this and others like TM15, Eye40 could be made. 

Btw, any news on exact release date?


----------



## Samy (Nov 26, 2012)

ArmoredFiend said:


> expectation seems to be running high on this. i hope they are up to par...coz the built on TK40 is truly good quality. and with the hype on TK75, guess i would have to put on-hold my purchase of 18650 x 4pcs until comparison between this and others like TM15, Eye40 could be made.
> 
> Btw, any news on exact release date?



They're supposed to start shipping from 12-01-12. 

I'm definately keen on one, but i will wait for the reviews and thoughts from other users who have them in their hands before i jump on board 

cheers


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 26, 2012)

Samy said:


> They're supposed to start shipping from 12-01-12.
> 
> I'm definately keen on one, but i will wait for the reviews and thoughts from other users who have them in their hands before i jump on board
> 
> cheers



Wow...that would be like 5 more days to go..? 

fingers crossed..!! wud love to have reviews and comparisons by then...


----------



## kj2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Samy said:


> They're supposed to start shipping from 12-01-12.
> 
> I'm definately keen on one, but i will wait for the reviews and thoughts from other users who have them in their hands before i jump on board
> 
> cheers





ArmoredFiend said:


> Wow...that would be like 5 more days to go..?
> 
> fingers crossed..!! wud love to have reviews and comparisons by then...



I really hope that my dealer ships it on 12-01-12. Can't wait to see it (and compare it) next to my TK70, TK41


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 26, 2012)

kj2 said:


> I really hope that my dealer ships it on 12-01-12. Can't wait to see it (and compare it) next to my TK70, TK41



You sir! Are exactly the person i am looking for with the right lights!!! Pls do post up comparison shots once you receive yours.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 26, 2012)

ArmoredFiend said:


> You sir! Are exactly the person i am looking for with the right lights!!! Pls do post up comparison shots once you receive yours.



Will look what I can do for you 
I certainly will tell in text what I think about the 75 and how it compares to the 70 and 41.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 26, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Will look what I can do for you
> I certainly will tell in text what I think about the 75 and how it compares to the 70 and 41.



Yes, pls do so!! And tell us about the built quality as well. Looking forward to your post!


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 26, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Will look what I can do for you
> I certainly will tell in text what I think about the 75 and how it compares to the 70 and 41.



I have the TK41 and I would really like to know how the TK75 compares to it.
I know that the TK75 is more comparable to the TK70, but the TK70 wasn't an option for me, as it is too big for my taste.
I am definitely curious to read your opinion too.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 26, 2012)

Your welcome. I just hope that they leave the link here for all to see. I just took all those earlier tonite.


----------



## snala (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't get why that Fenix dealer on Utube did the introductory video on the TK75 ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM9cTqa7So0) and didn't do beamshots and a comparison against the TK70. 
Says field testing coming soon but if you were trying to encourage pre-orders I would have thought common sense wise you would get that up there ASAP purely for marketing purposes?? The photo comparison on the Fenix site is a bit too inconclusive to help much IMO.


----------



## xlight (Nov 27, 2012)

snala said:


> I don't get why that Fenix dealer on Utube did the introductory video on the TK75 ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM9cTqa7So0) and didn't do beamshots and a comparison against the TK70.
> Says field testing coming soon but if you were trying to encourage pre-orders I would have thought common sense wise you would get that up there ASAP purely for marketing purposes?? The photo comparison on the Fenix site is a bit too inconclusive to help much IMO.



check out the #107, there is a photo showing the beamshots comparison of tk75 and tk70


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 27, 2012)

Fenix guys are very sneaky! 
I would prefer a more exact beamshots comparison, with same spot, same distance.


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 27, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Fenix guys are very sneaky!
> I would prefer a more exact beamshots comparison, with same spot, same distance.



I couldn't agree more! One guy is looking for worms(or cooking them) and the other is looking for creatures of the arboreal variety. Can't garner anything from that comparison, but then again, we're talking two different flavours of lights here. I'm digging the look and size of the 75!


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry for my English, sneaky means tricky, i dont know which is more appropiate
The only comparison that i can have from this pics is the differences in colour temp


----------



## tatasal (Nov 27, 2012)

They deliberately aimed the TK70 downwards so as not to show how far it out-throws the TK75, which, btw, is to be expected since it has smaller, narrower bezel/reflector. 
On the other hand, the new TK75 wins hands-down on the UI and aesthetic angle. Very sleek, and brighter too.


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 27, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Sorry for my English, sneaky means tricky, i dont know which is more appropiate
> The only comparison that i can have from this pics is the differences in colour temp



I understood you perfectly. Your English is fine! Sneaky or tricky, either one would be appropriate. I think Fenix realized an exact comparison to the TK70 wasn't in their best interests, at least in regards to throw.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 27, 2012)

tatasal said:


> They deliberately aimed the TK70 downwards so as not to show how far it out-throws the TK75, which, btw, is to be expected since it has smaller, narrower bezel/reflector.
> On the other hand, the new TK75 wins hands-down on the UI and aesthetic angle. Very sleek, and brighter too.



Did you guys not realise that both pics were from their ads? It's just random shots and not ones taken to purposely show us how well it throws.


----------



## tatasal (Nov 27, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Did you guys not realise that both pics were from their ads? It's just random shots and not ones taken to purposely show us how well it throws.



I have a TK70, and a beam portrayal of my 70 is really like that. Now, for the TK75, as I mentioned that it has a smaller,narrower bezel/reflector, then it's not surprising for its beamshot to look like that. IMO, both of them are accurate renditions. The 75 should not be expected to throw as far. You are not wrong either.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 27, 2012)

tatasal said:


> I have a TK70, and a beam portrayal of my 70 is really like that. Now, for the TK75, as I mentioned that it has a smaller,narrower bezel/reflector, then it's not surprising for its beamshot to look like that. IMO, both of them are accurate renditions. The 75 should not be expected to throw as far. You are not wrong either.



 just wished they had better comparo pics.


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 27, 2012)

Actually i don't need comparison
The TK70 is too long(408mm),heavier(769g) operates with D batteries 
It doesn't matter(for me) that TK70 throws 100 metres more, the TK75 is more comfortable, operates with 18650, only 185mm long, weigh 510g, and it's just BEAUTIFUL!

(for me)

...but i really recommend Fenix to launch a holster for the TK75. That and a Neutral tint are all i need.
(hope they are reading the topics)


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 27, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Did you guys not realise that both pics were from their ads? It's just random shots and not ones taken to purposely show us how well it throws.



As I don't do Facebook, I have no idea how these shots were/are presented. Yes, I assumed they are "file" photos and after checking the ads, it's apparent they are taken in the same location. Obviously they shoot them at different angles/orientations, common sense would dictate that. Shining a TK75 at a distant treeline is pretty much displaying its throw,..........just sayin!


----------



## PhatPhil (Nov 27, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Actually i don't need comparison
> ...but i really recommend Fenix to launch a holster for the TK75. That and a Neutral tint are all i need.
> (hope they are reading the topics)



+1 on holster and neutral T6 3C option


----------



## tatasal (Nov 27, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Actually i don't need comparison
> The TK70 is too long(408mm),heavier(769g) operates with D batteries
> It doesn't matter(for me) that TK70 throws 100 metres more, the TK75 is more comfortable, operates with 18650, only 185mm long, weigh 510g, and it's just BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> ...



Flashlights are not all brightness, throw, etc. You are correct on all counts. Hell, I even bought a light just for the looks of it! (Xeno G42 v2)


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an F42V2 NW 
Althoug it is cheap , It's a beautiful, NW, small, good thrower, and quality product, i think.
...so you have bought a good flashlight, not just a look


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 27, 2012)

[h=5]*Fenix Store*[/h]8 hours ago


_SPREAD THE WORD ON YOUR FACEBOOK PAGE AND ON THE FORUMS:

Fenix is shipping the TK75 this week. We are still trying to find out how many we will get in the first shipment (they are dividing our total order into multiple shipments). Will update you when we get a final word._



Like · · Share


----------



## Flight_Deck (Nov 27, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> I dont think really any of the other 3 xml lights are in the genre of the tk75 other then the tk70 because the tk75 is meant to be a thrower



The Thrunite TN30 is a decent thrower, and a LOT more compact (with regards to major diameter), but I've got to admit that I'm looking forward to this light as well.


----------



## Samy (Nov 27, 2012)

ChessFan said:


> I have the TK41 and I would really like to know how the TK75 compares to it.
> I know that the TK75 is more comparable to the TK70, but the TK70 wasn't an option for me, as it is too big for my taste.
> I am definitely curious to read your opinion too.



I'm in the same boat, i am really looking forward to a comparison between the TK-41 and the TK-75.

cheers


----------



## biglights (Nov 27, 2012)

Samy said:


> I'm in the same boat, i am really looking forward to a comparison between the TK-41 and the TK-75.
> 
> cheers



It wont be a comparison the TK75 will destroy it. Lux looks to be at least double, put three TK41 together than there will be a comparison :naughty:


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 27, 2012)

1) It seems everyone is more keen on the metal ring on the head, but I for one really like the complete black flashlights instead (with dark buttons) Fenix has made previously, including the TK70. Not tooo keen on the newer look Fenix is going for.
2) What I will need to know is if the larger, higher capacity 3400mah protected Panasonic cells, will fit the TK75. They are more like 18700.


----------



## Navman (Nov 27, 2012)

ArmoredFiend said:


> oh, i thought it's already out coz navman above mentioned that his is on the way.



Sorry, I should have said "I've gone ahead and pre-ordered one", so I'm on the waiting list with my order just like everyone else :thumbsup:


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just so you guys know, a Olight SR51 will out throw a Fenix TK41. So will a Sunwayman T40CS, Olight M3X Crelant 7G5, and EagleTac M3C4 U2. I don't have the newer U2 version TK41, but all of these lights I mentioned will beat it. But the TK41 is one of the best quality lights I own. And it takes AA which I like.


----------



## snala (Nov 27, 2012)

biglights said:


> It wont be a comparison the TK75 will destroy it. Lux looks to be at least double, put three TK41 together than there will be a comparison :naughty:


Yes but if you look at Fenix's numbers the TK41 is 59,000cd, the TK75 is 92,000cd and the TK70 is 130,000cd so the 75 is only half as much again as the TK41. 
The TK75 is only 70% of the TK70's throw based on those numbers too so i'll be waiting for beamshots and videos before I buy this one.


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 27, 2012)

biglights said:


> It wont be a comparison the TK75 will destroy it. Lux looks to be at least double, put three TK41 together than there will be a comparison :naughty:



I do agree, but I have never had any problems with the TK41's throw. Even if there are much better throwers out there, the TK41 has been always enough for me in the throw department. What the TK41 lacks in my opinion is a wide enough spill. So, if the TK75 out-throws it by just a bit, but will have a wider and brighter spill (which is quite obvious), then it will satisfy my general needs much better.
I must admit, the TK75's format is much more to my liking than those "soda can" lights with 3 or 4 18650s. That's why I am so interested.


----------



## xlight (Nov 28, 2012)

Fenix is shipping TK75 now. Hope more revierws would come up soon


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 29, 2012)

Fenix's answer to the Holster question:

"No, it won't come with a holster but a lanyard strap. It will be a bit large for a holster.

Thanks for asking."


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 29, 2012)

i still prefer a holster regardless of the size of the light


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 29, 2012)

So do I!
I 'm surprised that they don't even think about it.


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 29, 2012)

Just get an open ended holster for a light with the same barrel diameter and you're good to go.


----------



## jfl (Nov 29, 2012)

I found the field test video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SwyWtk-uS0&feature=plcp

However, I don't think this video reflects what the light can do. The light seems dim probably because of the camcorder settings.


----------



## biglights (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video. The quality sucks though, one would think they would use a better camera or different settings.


----------



## xed888 (Nov 30, 2012)

1st review on TK75 is out on shoudian forums. Google it. Reviewer: aku1979

90900lux on it! Sweet!


----------



## Tybo22 (Nov 30, 2012)

xed888 said:


> 1st review on TK75 is out on shoudian forums. Google it. Reviewer: aku1979
> 
> 90900lux on it! Sweet!



THX.....love those beamshots. Great work finding that review.


----------



## kolbasz (Nov 30, 2012)

Here it is in english


----------



## Craig K (Nov 30, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Here it is in english



*matt stainless steel **** head *


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone know what the battery configuration of the TK75 is?
2s x 2p or 4p?


----------



## snala (Nov 30, 2012)

4 x18650

Everyone seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SwyWtk-uS0


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 30, 2012)

snala said:


> 4 x18650
> 
> Everyone seen this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SwyWtk-uS0



I meant: is it 2 in series x 2 in parallel (8.4V with twice the capacity of one cell) or is it 4 in parallel (4.2V with 4 times the capacity of one cell)? :thinking:


----------



## ChessFan (Nov 30, 2012)

ChessFan said:


> I meant: is it 2 in series x 2 in parallel (8.4V with twice the capacity of one cell) or is it 4 in parallel (4.2V with 4 times the capacity of one cell)? :thinking:



Just found this. Point 4 answers my question:

"Some Fenixleaks - roughly translated with deliberate omissions About Fenix TK75
1.Fenix will strive to simultaneously launch separately a running time extension module, but currently has no plan to launch combo package. This running time extension package delivery time would be affected by the peak season orders and therefore may be slightly delayed.

2.Each running time extension module consists of an extension tube and a standard battery holder to provide serial link-betweens with theoretically unlimited extension. However, if adopting more than 2 number of modules, the aluminum extension tubes’ accumulated machining tolerances might render a shorter total length with threads tightened to extreme. The end piece battery holder thus slightly protruded might affect tailcap waterproof. We usually recommend extended to not more than three. The company’s engineers have tried 8 extension modules (i.e. total 9 holders) without problem. 
Standard running time extension modules now published with four Fenix ​​ARB-L2 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion proceeds tested in a lab environment. Add an extra module instead of 200%…………….*?? to be omitted.*
Running time extension package without battery weight is 153 grams, if loaded four Fenix ​​ARB-L2 rechargeable lithium-ion battery, the weight to 347 grams. In accordance with the ANSI standard, our laboratory TK75 mounted on 3 battery holders, filled with 12 batteries (in this case, the total weight of 1400 g) and at the height of one meter freefall to the concrete blocks, in six drop directions with after-drop waterproof test are passed with no 
problems. 

3. TK75 reflection cup of is of material same as TK22, the highest level of PC material. We dare to use this material comes from what has been adopted for more than a year, the same 3 XM-L light source TK70. We has not received any high-temperature-lead reflector cup deformation or coating off complaints. Within the company test, TK70 turbo mode profile after a five months 24-hour light running test, no occurrence of deformation of the 
reflective cup, or coating off the case, while the light output deterioration is 0%! In view of the size less than TK70, TK75 with greater heat pressure at the same time, we try to increase the cooling area and according to the non-downshift temperature rise test results. adding 20 minutes Turbo mode 20 minutes automatically downshift design to ensure satisfactory user experience . Here to remind TK75 turbo mode discharge current is very large, in the course of our testing, the temperature of the battery is always higher than the case temperature, so in actual use, you should try to use the the quality low internal resistance battery.

4. Battery holder design fully considers the compatibility of a variety of cells, the length does not exceed 70mm 18650 battery can properly into the battery holder. Each battery compartment with the the tail negative spring and positive cap built-indesign, and strengthen the seismic performance at the same time, ensure that the the flathead battery can be used normally. Because of 2S2P relationship design, so only with two batteries in series the flashlight can be lit up in case of an emergency, but the running time will be shortened. Due to the current is very large under turbo mode, we strongly recommend that unless in special needs, do not use only two battery under turbo mode. At the same time, for safety reasons, we install in the battery holder circuit cut off design, so that the battery can only discharge, without cross-charging or external charging. So we, in follow-up plan, will not launch the standalone standby charger to running time extension modules."


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jay_rush (Nov 30, 2012)

if the 2 buttons were closer together and it had a usb charge, it would be perfect......but f*** it i bought it anyway..


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 1, 2012)

ChessFan said:


> 4. Battery holder design fully considers the compatibility of a variety of cells, the length does not exceed 70mm 18650 battery can properly into the battery holder.



Awesome!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2012)

jay_rush said:


> if the 2 buttons were closer together and it had a usb charge, it would be perfect......but f*** it i bought it anyway..



usb charge?? I really don't wanna charge 4* 18650 3100mAh with usb (on pc)


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



Chazspaz said:


> If it times out at 20min to step down what does it take to get it back to max brightness? If the ambient temp is cool enough that the components aren't in danger of damage I may want to keep it going. Even though it would be a rare occasion I would need 2600 lumen for 20 minutes continuous.



I don´t like this step down feature! In smaller EDC flashlights it is common that they step down in effect even after 5 minutes, but then they also have significant smaller heads with poorer cooling capabilities,so i accept that.The stepdown-in-effect-feature is what i expect from an EDC flashlight with about 25mm diameter head,but not for a large flashlight like the TK75 with a large head like 87,5mm.

What happens if one reactivates the TK75 at the highest mode after the 20 minutes when it has stepped down in effect? Is it going to take permanently damage like overheating by doing so?


----------



## twl (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

As a bystander that's looking at the new stuff, it seems to me that I would have preferred them to keep the same head and throw of the TK70, and just reduce the body size to use the multiple 18650 batteries.

This is never going to be a pocket light, so let's have the big head so we can have all the throw. That's what it is best at. Or was.
What was needed was the TK70 head on the TK75 body, with all of that 130k lux and a more compact body.
Maybe we'll get the TK70 Mk2 with that layout, if we're lucky.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2012)

twl said:


> As a bystander that's looking at the new stuff, it seems to me that I would have preferred them to keep the same head and throw of the TK70, and just reduce the body size to use the multiple 18650 batteries.
> 
> This is never going to be a pocket light, so let's have the big head so we can have all the throw. That's what it is best at. Or was.
> What was needed was the TK70 head on the TK75 body, with all of that 130k lux and a more compact body.
> Maybe we'll get the TK70 Mk2 with that layout, if we're lucky.



Well I like the fact that the TK75 has more flood than throw. This is what I'm missing in the lights I have, lots of lumens and great flood. Yes,the TK70 is better in throw and the 75 isn't gonna replace the 70 on that part but together they are "unbeatable" I say  

Do like the form of the TK70 reflector more. It's almost perfect round-shape. The TK75 has a bit weird beam.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



twl said:


> As a bystander that's looking at the new stuff, it seems to me that I would have preferred them to keep the same head and throw of the TK70, and just reduce the body size to use the multiple 18650 batteries.
> 
> This is never going to be a pocket light, so let's have the big head so we can have all the throw. That's what it is best at. Or was.
> What was needed was the TK70 head on the TK75 body, with all of that 130k lux and a more compact body.
> Maybe we'll get the TK70 Mk2 with that layout, if we're lucky.



You can get that with the BTU Shocker. Google that name and see for yourself.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

Nice!

You should label them in the pics.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

Are they actually gonna make the adapter?!?!?!?? That would be sweet!


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


Hope everybody can notice that the 2 pics are the same except the labels.

Interesting!

Dear Fenix, can we ask real wall beamshots of the TK75, and why are you considering us blind?


----------



## ChessFan (Dec 1, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Well I like the fact that the TK75 has more flood than throw. This is what I'm missing in the lights I have, lots of lumens and great flood.



I totally agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## ncristia (Dec 1, 2012)

What is the light you are holding with your thumb on the switch?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



kolbasz said:


> *See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*
> 
> 
> Hope everybody can notice that the 2 pics are the same except the labels.
> ...




Hope everybody can notice that the 2 pics are the same except the labels.

Interesting!

Dear Fenix, can we ask real wall beamshots of the TK75, and why are you considering us blind? [/QUOTE]

OMG! xD didn't even noticed at first, but now that you say it. Shame on you Fenix!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2012)

gopajti - Can you tell us more about the pics?
Is Fenix coming with a system to connect the TK70 head with TK75 body? or is this a prototype?
And what about that handle (last 2pics) on the TK75? looks handy to me


----------



## sailfree (Dec 2, 2012)

New to the forum...sorry if this has already been discussed but does anybody have an opinion re the TK75 vs the Nitecore TM15? The TM15 has some really nice features like drop in batteries (no battery carrier), all batteries oriented the same direction and in-light charging. I will probably get the TK75 but the TM15 is really appealing. Thanks.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 2, 2012)

kj, source
http://www.shoudian.org/thread-301625-1-1.html
(third post)


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

gopajti said:


> kj, source
> http://www.shoudian.org/thread-301625-1-1.html
> (third post)



Thanks 
-can't see the pics because I can't log-in on the website.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 2, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Thanks
> -can't see the pics because I can't log-in on the website.



kj
i dont think Fenix will be shipping the extender as part of the TK75...
i came across a post on shoudian saying tk75 has shipped but extender is shipping middle of Dec


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

xed888 said:


> kj
> i dont think Fenix will be shipping the extender as part of the TK75...
> i came across a post on shoudian saying tk75 has shipped but extender is shipping middle of Dec



hummm, the dealer where I bought my TK75 says in the specs that it can use 8* 18650 with the provided extender. 
But if Fenix is shipping the extender later- than this isn't possible. Maybe they have made a mistake.
Fenix also says on there web-page that the 75 accessories are a lanyard a spare o-rings, nothing about a extra extender. But maybe my dealer provides a (free)extra extender. Will contact them about this.

*emailed my dealer. Hope I got a answer on Monday*


----------



## houtex (Dec 2, 2012)

soooo does this mean a 18650 tube is going to be available for the TK70?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Got answer from the dealer. My TK75 will come without "extra" extender. Light will be shipped to them next week, will be a really long wait for me


----------



## Albert56 (Dec 2, 2012)

So, are the TK60 and TK70 available with 18650 battery tubes in Hungary; are these different flashlights altogether; or are they a mod of some sort?? It would been helpful if you'd labeled and explained the pictures for us, Gopajti. If an 18650 version of the TK70 is going to available in the U.S. soon, I might just wait for that vs. buying the TK75 now. It looks awesome! More info please...


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> So, are the TK60 and TK70 available with 18650 battery tubes in Hungary; are these different flashlights altogether; or are they a mod of some sort?? It would been helpful if you'd labeled and explained the pictures for us, Gopajti. If an 18650 version of the TK70 is going to available in the U.S. soon, I might just wait for that vs. buying the TK75 now. It looks awesome! More info please...



Yeah cause a few people who bought a TK75 would be upset if a TK70 head/18650 body combination option came out soon and especially if it had the updated XML's too or even crazier the T6 neutral emitters that are in the PD32UE!!!
That would have more throw than ever and still fairly crazy spill regardless so would be the version I would want.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

snala said:


> Yeah cause a few people who bought a TK75 would be upset if a TK70 head/18650 body combination option came out soon and especially if it had the updated XML's too or even crazier the T6 neutral emitters that are in the PD32UE!!!
> That would have more throw than ever and still fairly crazy spill regardless so would be the version I would want.



The only thing you see on the pics is a tk70 head with a tk75 tube.


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 3, 2012)

This is such an ugly creature


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like how the TK70-75 looks. Very similar to the Fivemega Elephant torches, in appearance. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tle-in-the-woods-III-Elephants-vs-Firefox-III


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 3, 2012)

TK75 water resistance test.

http://www.shoudian.org/thread-305225-1-1.html 

More views on the internals too.


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 3, 2012)

i dont like the looks of the exposed positive PCB on the head.... looks cheap. wished they had trimmed it properly or covered it nicely or something


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes more flood than throw... but the throw is nothing to sneer at. Look at the size of the thing in compact mode. And I think it's cool looking to boot. Gotta have it.


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 3, 2012)

xed888 said:


> i dont like the looks of the exposed positive PCB on the head.... looks cheap. wished they had trimmed it properly or covered it nicely or something




where is their exposed pcb?


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



gopajti said:


>


This. 

This is what I want.


----------



## READYSETGO (Dec 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good review on tk75? Google only seemed to give the propaganda/announncement.


----------



## mallakoff (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*

x2 

I own a TK 70 and would like the option to do an 18650 conversion...


----------



## READYSETGO (Dec 3, 2012)

The TK75 extenders run $39.95 on Fenix Outfitters website.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



mallakoff said:


> x2
> 
> I own a TK 70 and would like the option to do an 18650 conversion...



X3


----------



## tatasal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: *coming* *new* Fenix E50, TK22 and TK75*



mallakoff said:


> x2
> 
> I own a TK 70 and would like the option to do an 18650 conversion...



X4


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 3, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> where is their exposed pcb?



Here, http://www.shoudian.org/thread-305225-1-1.html


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:  :naughty: :twothumbs :green: :thinking:  :sick2:   :kiss: :mecry: 

I am curious of these "accessories" of which you speak.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice that Fenix is working with some extra"s for the TK75. Hope that they come with it and not like what happend with the battery-pack for the TK70.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 4, 2012)

*First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

I am looking forward to the first reviews (from the forum) on the new Fenix TK 75, with 2600 lumens.


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 5, 2012)

If it is true, beautiful





Has anybody found a carpet beamshot already?


----------



## dorianwesten (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder how many of those extension tubes you can add. Imagine making it as big as the 6D maglite, using it for self defense!


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 5, 2012)

deleted I was mistaken


----------



## kj2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes  My TK75 is coming tomorrow


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 5, 2012)

dorianwesten said:


> I wonder how many of those extension tubes you can add. Imagine making it as big as the 6D maglite, using it for self defense!



As many as you want...it just adds run time/leverage. 

I'd rather carry spare cells than a heavy spear-like light, but, I could see the advantages to a 100' long flashlight.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 5, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I'd rather carry spare cells



I see lots of folks saying this. It surprises me. 

When I'm out in the mess I don't want to open up the flashlight. Even if I have a pocket full of spare 18650s, which I never do.

Runtime and bonkin' mass for the win!


----------



## usernameless (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't find it now, but someone from Fenix wrote somewhere that the extra cells in the extenders add more than 1X the capacity of the first four, because of the reduced current drain on the individual cells. So one extender with four more cells gives not just twice the runtime, but 240%. Twelve cells yields 353% the runtime of the first four, so it's a diminishing marginal gain, but that bonus 40% from the first extender is quite a significant increase over keeping that second set of cells in your pocket. 

Another thing -- you can use CR123A cells in a pinch, but with reduced output and no mode-switching:

http://www.fenixtactical.com/manuals/fenix-tk75-user-manual.pdf


----------



## PhatPhil (Dec 5, 2012)

usernameless said:


> I can't find it now, but someone from Fenix wrote somewhere that the extra cells in the extenders add more than 1X the capacity of the first four, because of the reduced current drain on the individual cells. So one extender with four more cells gives not just twice the runtime, but 240%. Twelve cells yields 353% the runtime of the first four, so it's a diminishing marginal gain, but that bonus 40% from the first extender is quite a significant increase over keeping that second set of cells in your pocket.



So with one additional extender the output graph above may look like 45/50 minutes before the sharp output drop?


----------



## usernameless (Dec 5, 2012)

PhatPhil said:


> So with one additional extender the output graph above may look like 45/50 minutes before the sharp output drop?



I don't know. I assume that first drop is the 20-minute time limit on Turbo mode. I don't think that would be affected.


----------



## usernameless (Dec 5, 2012)

I remembered where I read about the extenders and increased runtime:

http://translate.google.com/transla...ttp://www.shoudian.org/thread-301625-1-1.html


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 5, 2012)

"HALLELUJAH! Your TK75 is close to shipping."
-From Fenix today:

"UPS shows we are getting the FIRST segment of our TK75s tomorrow, 12/6. Because we have so many orders shipping out tomorrow, we are starting to print shipping labels tonight. You will get an email confirmation with your shipping tracking number in the next 24 hours. Also, if you get on the forum to let everyone know yours is shipping, PLEASE mention that Fenix is shipping us the next segment on 12/10 so the next group of people will be filled around 12/17."


----------



## jfl (Dec 5, 2012)

There is a review of TK75 on taschenlampen-forum.de by a member named "Bagno," and he says that in medium and turbo modes, the light color in the spot area is very neutral. This is a pleasant surprise for neutral light fans. Maybe Fenix is usaing a CW tint with bin 2B or something closer to 5700k?

Can anyone who receives their light confirm how the tint looks?


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you see the pictures? 
...because i can't


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just received my TK75 
It's a beauty  -green on low mode, slightly green on medium but no green on high and turbo.


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you share us a carpet beamshot? 
pwm on any mode?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> Can you share us a carpet beamshot?
> pwm on any mode?



No beamshots yet, still daylight here 
Absolutely no PWM


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just received my TK75
> It's a beauty  -green on low mode, slightly green on medium but no green on high and turbo.




*
Did you have to mention the GREEN word associated with the TK75?*

*My day is ruined!!*

*I, like a hell of a lot of other "FLASHAHOLICS" have a TK75 on order.*

*This could mean the "BIGGEST LETDOWN IN FLASHLIGHT HISTORY" is about to happen!!!*




*CHEERS*


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *
> Did you have to mention the GREEN word associated with the TK75?*
> 
> *My day is ruined!!*
> ...


Yes it's a bit green. Not like the early TK35"s have/had (those were really green). And no need to use big coloured letters here


----------



## PhatPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Just received my TK75
> It's a beauty  -green on low mode, slightly green on medium but no green on high and turbo.



Green tint


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

PhatPhil said:


> Green tint



The green I got is around the hotspot. Hotspot it self is pure white.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

And the click of the switch is a 1000 times better than on my TK70 
I feel the click of the switch where at my TK70 I don't feel anything when I hit the on- off switch.


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And the click of the switch is a 1000 times better than on my TK70
> I feel the click of the switch where at my TK70 I don't feel anything when I hit the on- off switch.



Are the buttons very direct or there are gaps between the boots and the actual switches like TK70's?


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## jay_rush (Dec 6, 2012)

just got my tk75 today LOVE IT!!, the tint on mine isnt green though. i cant find all 4 of my redilasts so ive only been using 2x18650s in it just to try it out. it says its the same just run times are lowered. if u have one on order u will not be disappointed :twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Are the buttons very direct or there are gaps between the boots and the actual switches like TK70's?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD.


They are direct


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> They are direct



Awesome!


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 6, 2012)

What do you think, how white is the tint in overall? 
I would be happy if it could be closer to neutral tint than the cool white tint.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

kolbasz said:


> What do you think, how white is the tint in overall?
> I would be happy if it could be closer to neutral tint than the cool white tint.



Ow it's cool white.


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 6, 2012)

oh, i asked because the T60CS is fairly warm (yellowish).
But it not a concern, because i fell in love with the TK75


----------



## xed888 (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And the click of the switch is a 1000 times better than on my TK70
> I feel the click of the switch where at my TK70 I don't feel anything when I hit the on- off switch.



Music to my ears! thanks for the feedback kj2!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Night time at here now  will probably go to the forest this evening. Flashlight that comes with me; of course the TK75 
Can't take pics because of the snow coming down, but will let know how the TK75 performs against the TK41, TK70.


----------



## bg2vo (Dec 6, 2012)

Just received mine.










Together with TK35 and TK21


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> And the click of the switch is a 1000 times better than on my TK70
> I feel the click of the switch where at my TK70 I don't feel anything when I hit the on- off switch.




I am not sure why anyone really needs to *"FEEL*" anything on the switch of any flashlight unless you had a blindfold on.

When I have a light in my hand I am usually looking for something in the dark so I usually know when my light is switched on and what mode it is in by the amount of light that my eyes *"SEE"!*


*CHEERS*


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats bg2vo and kj2 to your new TK75! 

Please get back with info about if one can reactivate the TK75 at the highest mode after it has stepped down to to 40% effect after 20 minutes. And off course tell us of you overall impression about the TK75!


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm debating rather to get this or the Zebralight SC6330. That light has 2400lumens for 2 hours! But TK75 has 2600lumens for 20 mins?


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 6, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I'm debating rather to get this or the Zebralight SC6330. That light has 2400lumens for 2 hours! But TK75 has 2600lumens for 20 mins?


Tk75 throws like a beast, sc6330 doesn't


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Got back from the forest. One word; DAMN!  that thing is bright 

Lights up everything in front of you and throws well, even on the mid mode. I personally place this light between my TK41 and TK70. It has more throw and more flood than the 41, but the TK41 has a smaller hotspot 
which is handy if you have to light up a object. 
The TK70 has more throw than the TK75. Flood is about the same- TK75 is a little bit (not very very much) brighter in the spill. 
TK70 has more intensity in the hotspot- but that also can blind you at close range. TK75 is a bit big in my hand. 

I say that the TK75 is a winner


----------



## ChessFan (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Got back from the forest. One word; DAMN!  that thing is bright
> 
> Lights up everything in front of you and throws well, even on the mid mode. I personally place this light between my TK41 and TK70. It has more throw and more flood than the 41, but the TK41 has a smaller hotspot
> which is handy if you have to light up a object.
> ...



Congrats for your new TK75 

Is the spill of the TK75 wider than that of the TK41? I've compared the beamshots of the TK70 and TK41 on "http://fonarevka.ru/" and it seems to me that the TK41 has a bit wider spill. I don't have the TK70, so I can't compare them directly. I'm more interested in the width than the intensity in this case.
Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

ChessFan said:


> Congrats for your new TK75
> 
> Is the spill of the TK75 wider than that of the TK41? I've compared the beamshots of the TK70 and TK41 on "http://fonarevka.ru/" and it seems to me that the TK41 has a bit wider spill. I don't have the TK70, so I can't compare them directly. I'm more interested in the width than the intensity in this case.
> Thanks!



The TK75 has a wider spill than the TK41. Do have to say; TK41 has a round spill and the TK75 more like a flower because of the 3led's.


----------



## ChessFan (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> The TK75 has a wider spill than the TK41. Do have to say; TK41 has a round spill and the TK75 more like a flower because of the 3led's.



Good to know! Mine should arrive on Saturday, or early next week. :twothumbs
Should definitely be fun to play with it!


----------



## jfl (Dec 6, 2012)

kj2 said:


> The TK70 has more throw than the TK75. Flood is about the same- TK75 is a little bit (not very very much) brighter in the spill.
> TK70 has more intensity in the hotspot- but that also can blind you at close range. TK75 is a bit big in my hand.



Would you say that the width of the flood on the TK75 is the same as TK70 or perhaps a little wider? Maybe they are the same beam angle of 80 degrees?


----------



## xlight (Dec 6, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I'm debating rather to get this or the Zebralight SC6330. That light has 2400lumens for 2 hours! But TK75 has 2600lumens for 20 mins?



SC6330 would automatically step down from High to Medium, and from Medium to Low when battery capacity is low. At 2400 lumens output, the typical runtime is 2 hrs, that doesn't mean during the 2hrs the output level is always constant 2400 lumens.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice that one can add additional battery carriers for extended run time. If I got one it would be more for just fun....a toy. But I can see for those who truly need a light for search and rescue (fire departments, police ect)...traveling thru a forest at night...very nice feature.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jfl said:


> Would you say that the width of the flood on the TK75 is the same as TK70 or perhaps a little wider? Maybe they are the same beam angle of 80 degrees?



75 is little wider


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I am not sure why anyone really needs to *"FEEL*" anything on the switch of any flashlight unless you had a blindfold on.
> 
> When I have a light in my hand I am usually looking for something in the dark so I usually know when my light is switched on and what mode it is in by the amount of light that my eyes *"SEE"!*
> 
> ...



LOL

Wouldn't looking for things in the DARK be LIKE having a blindfold on...especially if you had not clicked the on button yet?

And, the light doesn't shine on its own button anyway.



I think they are simply indicating that the controls give better feed back...not that if it gets brighter or dimmer they could not tell w/o also hearing a click.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 6, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I'm debating rather to get this or the Zebralight SC6330. That light has 2400lumens for 2 hours!




I think you've misunderstood the output claims given for the SC6330. It's steps down over that period of time. No triple XM-L light that size can maintain 2400L for 2 hours.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

Update: one site says that they are not shipping until January 7....

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## jfl (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

Here's the English version of a German review by Lumen Hunter:

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=ibrCUN35MOS20QHkqIHwCQ&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfenix%2Btk75%2Breview%26hl%3Den%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1097%26bih%3D577&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&u=http://flashaholic.net/blog/%3Fp%3D849&usg=ALkJrhguraY690dIOszUl2Z3ZmyN9zR1PQ


----------



## lumenhunter (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

Thank you jfl for the link. My English is unfortunately not so good that I could write an English review.
As the pictures in my review are a little small I have also posted them here a little larger: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/fenix/20103-fenix-tk-75-review-4.html#post257743


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 8, 2012)

Can someone take a carpet beamshot?
...and i would thank some outdoor beamshots as well

Thanks!


----------



## xed888 (Dec 8, 2012)

Obtained from Lumenhunter of http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

Thank you for the link and review. I have ordered one, but am new to using a flashlight without regular AA batteries. 

I did find one seller with the Fenix batteries and recharger included, so thanks to those who gave advice. 

Do most that have this type purchase a second set of batteries (and charger, since the charger only does 2 at a time) as a back up?

My other question is more general:

Is there a general consensus on how many lumens is considered helpful in home defense, light blinding an intruder at night? Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## Luminater (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine got 78kcd.
Can use 2x18650s but not for turbo mode (draw over 4A)


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*



SeamusORiley said:


> Update: one site says that they are not shipping until January 7....
> 
> Has anyone received theirs yet?




Thats the second shipment. Mines on the way and quite a few have received them already.


----------



## lumenhunter (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

I use the intellicharge i4 v2. So I can charge all four batteries together.
If you have a flashlight with four batteries, I think, you should also have a charger for four batteries.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

On the truck today for delivery to TX tonight.

Looking forward to a flood of pics from the New World in a few hours. :twothumbs


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 8, 2012)

In for the coming flood of impressions and beamshots from the New World!!

I have to say I'm most curious about the mode spacing; 

I really hope this guy's LOW will be usable for me. I'm curious to see what 18 lumens looks like coming from a head this size!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 8, 2012)

CouldUseALight said:


> In for the coming flood of impressions and beamshots from the New World!!
> 
> I have to say I'm most curious about the mode spacing;
> 
> I really hope this guy's LOW will be usable for me. I'm curious to see what 18 lumens looks like coming from a head this size!



Have too say that's pretty low for this kind of light. I like the low mode on the TK75. Outside I use mid- and high mode the most.


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 8, 2012)

Luminater said:


> Mine got 78kcd.
> Can use 2x18650s but not for turbo mode (draw over 4A)




2 18650s should be able to handle 4 amps no problem


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 8, 2012)

Good to hear! So far my flashlights fall into two categories, "usable indoors at night," and "outdoor lights."

The TN31 is a favorite because it crosses the categories.....I can creep to the door on LOW with night vision intact, and then crank a super-spot WAAAY outside, with the same light!

My TM15 has to live by the door because the LOW will blind me inside with dark-adjusted eyes...

EDIT: Holy crap this outperforms my TM15 in spill, brightness, and throw!


----------



## xed888 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quick question: Is anyone experiencing issues with the torch in turbo mode? Does it step down at 20mins? Cause someone at the german forums are experiencing problems with the light staying on turbo for 5s after 30mins use on medium.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 8, 2012)

It's BBQ nite on my street so no outdoor shots yet....the integrating stairway is the best I could do, LOL...
Tk75:


TM15:



The TK75 has almost as intense spill, over a larger area, and a considerably throwier hotspot


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 8, 2012)

Outdoor beamshots.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js52A7DERRs


----------



## Patriot (Dec 8, 2012)

My TK75 arrived from Predator EDC and I thought I'd post a few pictures for you guys... All pic sized to 900 x 505 on photobucket, hopefully it will take effect shortly.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice pics! That Olight looks HUGE lol...

I kind of wish Fenix had sent the lanyard in the pics upthread, but at this point I'm quibbling


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot;
that is great pics!  I can see that you have both the TK75 and the TK22 there. These are exact the flashlights that are on the top of my list for future buying right now.



xed888 said:


> Quick question: Is anyone experiencing issues with the torch in turbo mode? Does it step down at 20mins? Cause someone at the german forums are experiencing problems with the light staying on turbo for 5s after 30mins use on medium.



I wonder exactly the same! I know that the TK75 steps down to 40% in effect after running it at 20 minutes at the highest mode(turbo). What i would like to know is if the user can restart the TK75 immediately at the highest mode again and continue running it for another period of 20 minutes without the light is taken damaged(risking being destroyed by overheating) by doing so? Can any owner of the TK75 reply please verify this? 

My impressions of the TK75 is so far good and i am planning to buy it, but if it turns out that one can run it on the highest mode for only 20 minutes and not being able to restart it again at the highest mode, then i will not buy it!

.


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2012)

A number of images on this pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the patience Norm. The images were resized earlier but Photobucket seems to be having issues this evening.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

Started test at 66F ambient.

2.5 minutes in





5 minutes in





15 minutes in





18 minutes in





At 20 minutes the light stepped down from Turbo to High at 151F measured at the 3 heat fins forward of the switches.

Turning off the light and turning back on bumps it back to Turbo mode but I shut it back off to let it cool down due to the fact the temperature was so high.

Personally, I wouldn't run this type of light over 150F as a general rule. Many would even limit it to 140F but I live in Arizona have have to be realistic.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

I managed to get a video uploaded tonight. This wasn't from by better video camera but hopefully it's good enough to give an idea...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMBIxqEEblY


----------



## Up All Night (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot,
Thanks for taking the time to shoot & post the video! Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*



CouldUseALight said:


> On the truck today for delivery to TX tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to a flood of pics from the New World in a few hours. :twothumbs



Let us know what you think!

It appears to be a very powerful, but lightweight light that has good run time on the batteries.


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: First Reviews of Fenix TK 75 Yet?*

not a review but some good beam shots of it from patriot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMBIxqEEblY


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I managed to get a video uploaded tonight. This wasn't from by better video camera but hopefully it's good enough to give an idea...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMBIxqEEblY



excellent video, I posted on it, my name on youtube is asilaydying1984


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 9, 2012)

Outstanding video,Patriot! :goodjob:

Now that i´ve seen from your measurements how hot the TK75 becomes after 20 minutes, i think it would be harmful for the flashlight to reactivate it at the highest mode again directly.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

NorthernStar said:


> Outstanding video,Patriot! :goodjob:
> 
> Now that i´ve seen from your measurements how hot the TK75 becomes after 20 minutes, i think it would be harmful for the flashlight to reactivate it at the highest mode again directly.




I suspect that while living in Sweeden, you might never see this temperature from your light. 

I'll have to test it in lower ambient temperatures but I wouldn't hesitate to bump it back to turbo as long as it stayed under 150F.





Thanks UpAllNight and Bwolcott!


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I suspect that while living you Sweeden, you might never see this temperature from your light.
> 
> I'll have to test it in lower ambient temperatures but I wouldn't hesitate to bump it back to turbo as long as it stayed under 150F.
> 
> ...



Where i live it´s snow and -9°C ( 16°F)




right now,so i guess that the risk of overheating would be far less if one should reactivate the TK75 again from the highest mode. However i assume that in Arizona there is far warmer so you have to pay attention to the risk of overheating. 

I think the TK75 has a nice floody beam and an excellent throw(one of the best 3XML beams i´ve seen),but i do think it´s a pity that it does not have better cooling so that it never steped down in effect and that one never had to think about overheating.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a problem with my TK75. It fogs up and not on the outside- but on the inside. What can I do?? Have this problem since day one that I have it.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

NorthernStar said:


> I think the TK75 has a nice floody beam and an excellent throw(one of the best 3XML beams i´ve seen),but i do think it´s a pity that it does not have better cooling so that it never steped down in effect and that one never had to think about overheating.





Timed step down or better yet, high parameter thermal regulation, is the key to high performance LED torches these days. Otherwise they'd have to be larger (think TK70) with more heat exchanging surface area or be driven at less current. I suppose they could have designed the TK75 with more numerous, thinner heat fins but that would sacrifice durability. With this light, there's no worry of bending anything. 

20 minutes at 2600L is pretty liberal considering that many small triple XM-Ls step down far sooner. It's the extra mass and surface area of the TK75 that allow this but that has been dictated mainly by the size of the reflectors, in turn, resulting in a larger head. We ended up with a high lumen, thrower with solid thermal management.

Lastly, remember that my test was conducted with the light sitting on the table without active airflow. Holding the light in hand along with air movement (while walking or moving) over the head would certainly draw more heat away. My test was a "worst" case scenario.


----------



## LFP11 (Dec 9, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Have a problem with my TK75. It fogs up and not on the outside- but on the inside. What can I do?? Have this problem since day one that I have it.



Not again:scowl:. I just order my TK75. My TK40 has this fog problem when air is cold (under 0 C). I have use Siliga Gel (those small paper bag with text "Do not eat") to make my TK40 less foggy. 
You must first dry Siliga Gel. 2-3h in owen temperature 110-120 degrees Celsius. After drying put bags in your light they mayby fits if you use just 2x 18650 . 1 day helps little, 1 week is better.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Have a problem with my TK75. It fogs up and not on the outside- but on the inside. What can I do?? Have this problem since day one that I have it.



I'm not sure there's anything you can do apart from pre-heating the the light in your home or car. Is the condensation still there after running the light for several minutes?


----------



## twl (Dec 9, 2012)

This fog issue is because there is air inside the light, which has some unavoidable moisture vapor that is in the air.
When the temperature reaches the dew point, the moisture in the air condenses, and forms fog inside.
Unless the light is hermetically sealed with an inert gas inside that holds absolutely zero water vapor, so that no air can ever enter it, this fogging is possible. It won't happen all the time. The conditions must be right for it to happen.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I'm not sure there's anything you can do apart from pre-heating the the light in your home or car. Is the condensation still there after running the light for several minutes?



Yes. It does get less after several minutes but it doesn't go away completely- not even when I run it on turbo for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Yes. It does get less after several minutes but it doesn't go away completely- not even when I run it on turbo for a couple of minutes.




Like twl stated, it could be an issue with practically any light not just Fenix. You might warm the flashlight before going out or keep it wrapped in your pack before use to reduce the effect. Perhaps in the future we'll have nitrogen filled, air tight flashlight heads.


----------



## carl (Dec 9, 2012)

Since moisture is under the lens (which can happen with any light) maybe you need to find a way to take the bezel/lens off, allow it to air dry in a very dry environment (cold air tends to be very dry - the colder the better since cold air cannot hold much moisture - the Netherlands is probably cold enough at this time of year) and then replace the lens/bezel. This should solve the problem assuming the o-ring at the lens is sealing well and also the battery-case side of the head is sealed. 

I bet fogging is more of a problem in colder countries so you may need to find another hobby - NOT!


----------



## carl (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot - just saw the video - thanks a bunch for that comparison between lights! Thanks for going out into the blowing snow to do it.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 9, 2012)

carl said:


> Thanks for going out into the blowing snow to do it.



HA!!!  Yeah, I've got it rough this time on year, huh!


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 9, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Yes. It does get less after several minutes but it doesn't go away completely- not even when I run it on turbo for a couple of minutes.



Try taking apart/loosening the head as much as you're comfortable with, and seal the parts in a Tupperware bin with an open container of Damp-Rid or some similar humidity absorber. 

Leave sealed for a day and a half or so and that stuff will suck all moisture out of everything not hermetically sealed. Reassemble in nonhumid place. Have used this for fogging watches with success! HTH


----------



## RCLumens (Dec 9, 2012)

Many thanks Patriot! Quite a collection you've got! Very helpful - have had my eyes on this one and your vid helps quite a bit



Patriot said:


> I managed to get a video uploaded tonight. This wasn't from by better video camera but hopefully it's good enough to give an idea...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMBIxqEEblY


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 9, 2012)

I've always liked your vids Patriot, Nice job!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 10, 2012)

My dealer wants my light back because of the fog-problem. Hope they can fix it (or ship me a new one)

edit; They can't shipped me a new one- because they don't have a TK75 in stock


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 10, 2012)

There was some speculation in earlier posts about battery configuration, and the light is indeed Two Series/Two Parallel. Mine works fine on two 2600 mAh protected cells, as long as you get them in right. There are four plastic "pillars" in the battery carrier, two have wide symmetrical triangular grooves and the other two have narrower off-center triangular grooves. When using only two batteries, load them on both sides of either one of the pillars with the wider symmetrical grooves.

Fenix also states in the instructions included with the light that it both can AND can't be use with four or eight CR123A (primary lithium) batteries, depending on which page you look on. I wonder what that's all about...


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 10, 2012)

Did some more testing with different batteries, and it looks like some brands/capacities work noticeably better than others when running on two cells. I tried a pair of XTAR 18700 2600 mAh (black) cells that also tested 100% on a ZTS Pulse Load Multi-Battery Tester, but the light dropped back from Turbo to High mode after about 30 to 60 seconds. Certainly usable in a pinch though...


----------



## xlight (Dec 10, 2012)

NorthernStar said:


> My impressions of the TK75 is so far good and i am planning to buy it, but if it turns out that one can run it on the highest mode for only 20 minutes and not being able to restart it again at the highest mode, then i will not buy it!
> 
> .



TK75 would step down on the turbo mode after 20 minutes, but you could restart the turbo mode instantly.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 10, 2012)

So were the pictures of the TK70 head to TK75 body adapter mockups a potentially official thing? Or someone's home project. While I do like what I've seen of the TK75 thus far on the 'net, aside from the skinny 'neck', I think I'd prefer the TK70/75 frankenstein.

The TK70 doesn't have a timer for its Max output does it? From what I've seen, it has enough spill for me, and is a noticeably better thrower. Just swap the form factor so the TK70 doesn't resemble a mace or war club from medieval times.


Max


----------



## tatasal (Dec 10, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> So were the pictures of the TK70 head to TK75 body adapter mockups a potentially official thing? Or someone's home project. While I do like what I've seen of the TK75 thus far on the 'net, aside from the skinny 'neck', I think I'd prefer the TK70/75 frankenstein.
> 
> The TK70 doesn't have a timer for its Max output does it? From what I've seen, it has enough spill for me, and is a noticeably better thrower. Just swap the form factor so the TK70 doesn't resemble a mace or war club from medieval times.
> 
> ...



A dealer in Hongkong said he is awaiting delivery of battery tube adaptors for the TK70 head for use with 18650s.


----------



## jfl (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if Fenix will sell TK70 heads separately.... First, though, I hope they drive those xmls much harder...


----------



## snala (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish someone would post a video or same exposure still shots of the TK75 vs the TK70? In complete darkness with something to actually show the throw relative distance like a person at 500 ft or......, and not on snow covered ground as that over exposes the photo, would be good too please. Patriots was very good, just wish he had a TK70 too. :thumbsup:

Oh and for drying out moist air. Put the torch in the refrigerator open without batteries for a bit then load it up and put the tailcap on inside the fridge. It's dry cool air in there. 
People with Go Pro's have been using that one for a while to stop fogging.


----------



## BurnBrighter (Dec 11, 2012)

tatasal said:


> A dealer in Hongkong said he is awaiting delivery of battery tube adaptors for the TK70 head for use with 18650s.




Any ETA on the adapters? I picked mine up from shaologear.com and they had them instock. I will get it in the am. 


How do the Fenix batt. compare to other that have been tested? Like Panasonic? Thanx!


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 11, 2012)

tatasal said:


> A dealer in Hongkong said he is awaiting delivery of battery tube adaptors for the TK70 head for use with 18650s.



Is it HKE?


----------



## tatasal (Dec 11, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Is it HKE?



Yes, it is


----------



## tatasal (Dec 11, 2012)

BurnBrighter said:


> Any ETA on the adapters? I picked mine up from shaologear.com and they had them instock. I will get it in the am.
> 
> 
> How do the Fenix batt. compare to other that have been tested? Like Panasonic? Thanx!



I just looked at shaologear.com and it has no picture of the 18650 battery adaptor tube for the TK70. How much did you get yours?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got my TK75 last night, and it ABSOLUTELY KILLS my ThruNite TN30. What an amazing light! It doesn't throw as well as the TN31, but I wasn't expecting it to. Great light, great throw, and great spill all in one long range powerhouse. I give this thing a 10!


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 11, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> So were the pictures of the TK70 head to TK75 body adapter mockups a potentially official thing? Or someone's home project. While I do like what I've seen of the TK75 thus far on the 'net, aside from the skinny 'neck', I think I'd prefer the TK70/75 frankenstein.
> 
> The TK70 doesn't have a timer for its Max output does it? From what I've seen, it has enough spill for me, and is a noticeably better thrower. Just swap the form factor so the TK70 doesn't resemble a mace or war club from medieval times.
> 
> ...



I also wonder about all these things mentioned above! Since now it´s officially that the TK75 drops down to 40% in effect after 20 minutes of use and can be permanently damaged if one reactivates it immediately, i have now abandoned any purchase plan of the TK75. 

I have always thought that the TK70 has an outstanding beam with better throw and enough spill,but the large size resembling of a warclub has stopped me from buying it!

Does the TK70 step down in effect while running it at the highest mode? Does anyone know more about the 18650 adapter for the TK70(length of it and how many of 18650 batteries it can carry)? oo: I can´t find this mysterious adapter neither at Fenix homepage or at shaologear.com anyway.


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just received word from Fenix saying shipment delayed due to a battery being left in a flashlight??? Supposed to arrive on Monday...waiting a month now for this light Seems like I'll be waiting a little longer. Same thing with the Nitecore EA4...still waiting.


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 11, 2012)

NorthernStar said:


> I also wonder about all these things mentioned above! Since now it´s officially that the TK75 drops down to 40% in effect after 20 minutes of use and can be permanently damaged if one reactivates it immediately, i have now abandoned any purchase plan of the TK75.



If you look at the chart I'm pretty sure it's referring to the brightness dropping to 40%, it's not saying it's used 60% off the capacity. 1100 lumens/2600 lumens is roughly 42%. I live where it's under 0C most of the year so when I'm out and about I can probably restart turbo just about as much as I want till the batteries die if I wanted too, but how often am I going to really need 2600 lumens over 1100?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I've always liked your vids Patriot, Nice job!



Thanks buddy! I appreciate that!





Just finished editing part 1 of the full video review. I've included more beamshots, with better quality, out to 640 yards. Yeah, 640 yards on a powerline tower! Even I was surprised to see that. The others were at 200 yards on a powerline tower with really good comparison results....almost exactly what the eye was seeing. 

I got to thinking about the performance to dollar value of the TK75 and can't really think of any other light that can better it at this time. It nearly throws as well as the SR90 but with a much nicer, wider, search beam. 

I'm impressed that Fenix seems to have been listening to enthusiast and for bringing us a 4 x 18650 light. I respect the TK70 but would never personally own one. Too much goofball factor with length and batteries since I don't use D size for anything else. I think they should have designed that light as a side by side and given it a top carry handle. I always prefer the most compact formula I can get my hands on IF it will fulfill the role it's designed for. I'm going to call the TK75 the ultimate, LED, SAR light. At least it's the one that I would choose after witnessing what I've seen so far.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Thanks buddy! I appreciate that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the TK70's form factor is the primary detractor, how about the TK70 with adapter to use the TK75 body vs the TK75?

Short form factor, 4x18650, better thrower but still decent spill, bigger head but better heatsinking (and no timer restriction on Max/Turbo? Can someone confirm this for the TK70?). Would you still pick the 75? I'm curious. It would be even better if someone had both to directly compare them 'cuz I'm seriously considering getting one or the other.

At this time though, IF the TK70 can handle Max/Turbo output better without a timer or potentially reaching damaging temperatures in constant Max output under the same ambient conditions as the 75, I would lean towards the 70 with 75 body adapter.


Max


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 11, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> If the TK70's form factor is the primary detractor, how about the TK70 with adapter to use the TK75 body vs the TK75?
> 
> Short form factor, 4x18650, better thrower but still decent spill, bigger head but better heatsinking (and no timer restriction on Max/Turbo? Can someone confirm this for the TK70?). Would you still pick the 75? I'm curious. It would be even better if someone had both to directly compare them 'cuz I'm seriously considering getting one or the other.
> 
> ...




look back a few pages their are pics of this already


----------



## m_kluch (Dec 11, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Thanks buddy! I appreciate that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When will you have the review posted? I'm really interested in buying this light and would love to see your review. What other flashlights are you comparing the tk75 to?


----------



## weidmark (Dec 11, 2012)

Great video patriot. Can't wait to get mine. A friend of mine got the BTU shocker, so it will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry if an answer to my question was posted earlier in this thread, might have missed it.
As this light can also functions with 2X18650's does this mean this light is a 8.4V light? Or are the two 18650's being used in parallel? Or can I ask like this: Is this light a 2S2P or 1S4P light?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 12, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Or can I ask like this: Is this light a 2S2P or 1S4P light?




Yep, 2S2P


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Dec 12, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Yep, 2S2P


 Thanks for confirming, I was not 100% sure. So while its is a 2S light then is it a bad idea to charge the 18650's while in the cradle with a hobby charger? I would think so as there are no balancing tabs like you get with RC lipo battery packs


----------



## Patriot (Dec 12, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> Short form factor, 4x18650, better thrower but still decent spill, bigger head but better heatsinking (and no timer restriction on Max/Turbo? Can someone confirm this for the TK70?). Would you still pick the 75? I'm curious. It would be even better if someone had both to directly compare them 'cuz I'm seriously considering getting one or the other.
> 
> At this time though, IF the TK70 can handle Max/Turbo output better without a timer or potentially reaching damaging temperatures in constant Max output under the same ambient conditions as the 75, I would lean towards the 70 with 75 body adapter.
> 
> Max




In short, yes I would still pick the TK75. 

I like lighter and smaller if the reliability factor is there. Is it there? I don't know yet but my guess is that Fenix did there homework.

I think the complaints of timed step down viewed as a major inconvenience are blown out of proportion. I'm probably not going to need a continuous 2600L so even in AZ, I don't think thermal concerns will be a big worry for me. I favor the lightness and pack-ability and will use the turbo, as a turbo mode. 

Understandably, some will want to run turbo continuously so if it steps down, bump it back up to turbo. It's a 1 second inconvenience and a reminder to watch the thermal status of the light. The TK75 is a light on the go, it's a hiker's light, a SAR light, an explorer's pack light, a light that might be used on a belt with a lot of other equipment. I think the TK70 fits a different roll altogether no matter what battery pack is attached. Likewise, the BTU shocker is nearly twice the empty weight of the TK75. Something will always throw better or have better thermal characteristics but at what cost in the area of size and weight? Everyone has to choose their own sweet spot based on their own needs.


----------



## Dragon8oy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi

Anyone know if the official runtime of 1 hours 15 minutes on 4 x 18650 is all on Turbo mode or after its stepped down to high?

Thanks


----------



## Ratton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi There,

I have just ordered a TK75 and would like to know exactly what 18650 batteries people are using in theirs. I have a few spare Redilast 2900 that are over a year old, but I am thinking that I should use 4 batteries from the same batch, or at least from the same order and I am thinking about ordering the 3100 or the 3400. I want to make sure these Redilasts will fit and work ok in the TK75. 

Thank you for your help and suggestions!!

Now the wait begins!!!!!!


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 12, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Thanks for confirming, I was not 100% sure. So while its is a 2S light then is it a bad idea to charge the 18650's while in the cradle with a hobby charger? I would think so as there are no balancing tabs like you get with RC lipo battery packs



I had the exact same question because I do that with my tk45 battery holder, but someone posted something from a Chinese forum about the battery holder and extensions that had 4 bullet points. The one of those points pointed out that it is 2s2p and talks about how the circuit board on the holder isn't prepared for external voltage or external charging, so I wouldn't risk it. I thought it be OK because the cells I'm using have protection, but I don't want to risk an expensive battery holder that probably isn't going to be in stock for awhile if I blow mine. You can get a good 18650 charger for around $25 so it's not a big deal. 

I also have learned that the 18650 batteries shouldn't charge around 1C like the majority of the things you use your hobby charger on. It should be around 1C, so if you do rig something up keep that in mind.


----------



## Johndenverut (Dec 12, 2012)

Im using 3100 Orbtronics in mine. They work great.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Using eagletac 3100


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 12, 2012)

I am really tempted by this one. Does anyone know the lux of the TK75?


----------



## stefaand (Dec 12, 2012)

hi,
I'm new in this forum.
I have a couple of flash lights...
But this one looks very nice..I would love to buy the Fenix TK75.
Does anyone know where the best place to buy is ? 

regards,
stefaan
*
Discussions of/with dealers should be conducted in the Dealers Corner and the Manufacturers Corner of the MarketPlace. - Norm*


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 12, 2012)

Johndenverut said:


> Im using 3100 Orbtronics in mine. They work great.


 I'll be using 3400 Orbtronics when I finally get the light next week. Really curious to see how runtimes compare to the specs Fenix has given as all 18650's aren't created equally.


----------



## brightspark1967 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you're in the UK Stefan I can recommend www.flashaholics.co.uk


----------



## Luminater (Dec 12, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I am really tempted by this one. Does anyone know the lux of the TK75?



Mine got 78k lux.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 12, 2012)

Ratton said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have just ordered a TK75 and would like to know exactly what 18650 batteries people are using in theirs. I have a few spare Redilast 2900 that are over a year old, but I am thinking that I should use 4 batteries from the same batch, or at least from the same order and I am thinking about ordering the 3100 or the 3400. I want to make sure these Redilasts will fit and work ok in the TK75.




I've been using 3100mah Redilast and 3400mah Eagletac.


----------



## weidmark (Dec 12, 2012)

Just ordered 4 keeppower 3400. Can't wait to try this thing out


----------



## kj2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got back from the dealer. My "foggy" TK75 is probably going back to Fenix. Hope that my temporarily replacement don't fogs.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 13, 2012)

So the 3400mah Eagletac batteries do fit. That's good news, because I wanted to use the larger capacity 18650s now available. My primary intention of this light will be medium and high modes anyway, with the turbo for short needed bursts. If it's the same as the TK70, high mode will barely get warm, with @ 1,000 lumens output. Fantastic.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

With more folks owning these, is it confirmed that the 75 will step down from Turbo after 20 minutes, even if there's adequate cooling?


Max


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 13, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> With more folks owning these, is it confirmed that the 75 will step down from Turbo after 20 minutes, even if there's adequate cooling?
> 
> 
> Max




it was shown in a graph that yes it steps down earlier in this thread I believe


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 13, 2012)

...impressions a few days later..... 

The battery carrier is the best I've seen. The positive contacts are spring-loaded with about 1/8" of give and slightly heavier than the generously tall negative springs. This is allows a wide range of batteries to fit securely. My fattest 3400 18650s (Orbtronic) fit, no issues. Dark Matter and EagleTac 3400 batteries fit with room to spare. :huh:

The low mode could be lower but is usable indoors with dark-adjusted eyes. It won't preserve your night vision, but it won't blind you. The 4 levels are well-chosen. :thumbsup:

My closest competitor to this light is the NiteCore TM15... 

The TM15 is more heavily built, has a beacon light on the power switch, can be topped-off with the batteries in the light, and has a longer Turbo runtime and access to Turbo from any mode. I feel the TM15 would be a more likely choice for someone carrying the light on a duty belt (it's notable that the TM15 comes in a holster and the TK75 in a travel box).

For the campers/weekenders/dogwalkers like myself, the TK75 is a dream machine. The spill and throw are unbeatable for the weight! :twothumbs


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> it was shown in a graph that yes it steps down earlier in this thread I believe



Yes, I saw the graph, but didn't really see any mention of how the light was cooled during the tests. Folks with th TK70 have also had it step down from Turbo, but in those cases, the stepdown was either due to the thermal protection kicking in when the light got too hot, or in some cases, when the cells used couldn't supply the current demands of Turbo mode.

Is it confirmed that the TK75's stepdown is a timer? i.e. even if you put on 3 adapters to use a whole lot of cells AND cooled the head, the 75 would still stepdown after 20 minutes in Turbo.

I'm still considering this light, but it appears that the TK70 + TK75 body adapter may be better for my preferences. Yes, even with a timer, one could always switch back to Turbo after the 75 steps down, but the temp tests seem to indicate that it might be a bad idea as the 75 apparently can get quite hot in just the 20 minutes. Has anyone tried something similar with the 70? If the larger head is a better heatsink, then it's probably better for the longevity of the light for anyone planning to use the light in Turbo mode (and if folks aren't planning to use Turbo, there are loads of lights in the 1000 lumen range).

A TK70 with the adapter and potential to use 3 - 4 battery compartments might be a great option for a SAR light. Lots of illumination AND significant runtimes, as opposed to the TK75 that would only see usable runtime increases for modes other than Turbo.


Max


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

BTW, I have a separate question for folks with 75s, especially if you got an extension to use more than 4 cells.

How did they construct the battery tube and internal holder? I'm hoping they constructed it in a way that is modular, meaning each tube contains its holder separately. If the extensions are merely tubes and say, adding 3 extender tubes means you can simply slide all 4 battery holders in from one end, the weight of all those cells and holders would potentially place a lot of load on the springs and ends, which isn't what I would consider optimal. It would be better if the extensions are designed so that the holder is individually held in each tube so the springs are never subjected to more than the load of one holder + 4 cells.


Max


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 13, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> Yes, I saw the graph, but didn't really see any mention of how the light was cooled during the tests. Folks with th TK70 have also had it step down from Turbo, but in those cases, the stepdown was either due to the thermal protection kicking in when the light got too hot, or in some cases, when the cells used couldn't supply the current demands of Turbo mode.
> 
> Is it confirmed that the TK75's stepdown is a timer? i.e. even if you put on 3 adapters to use a whole lot of cells AND cooled the head, the 75 would still stepdown after 20 minutes in Turbo.
> 
> ...




I second your thoughts! 

If one watching the video that Patriot made of the TK75 performance,i am impressed and it is for sure a great light. However i don´t like the step down in effect after 20 minutes of use at highest mode. Maybe it´s ok reactivate it back to highest mode if it is winter and cold,but i would not feeling comfortable thinking of the risk of permanently damage this light by overheating doing so if it´s warmer weather.

I am going for the TK70 as well, if there is going to be an adapter available so that one can attach 18650 batteries to it´s head.


----------



## xlight (Dec 13, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> With more folks owning these, is it confirmed that the 75 will step down from Turbo after 20 minutes, even if there's adequate cooling?
> 
> 
> Max



TK75 steps down according to the set time "20 min", not according to the temperature. Just restart it if you need the turbo strongly after the automatically stepdown


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

Please pardon the suggestion but I think there are some who are making a bit of a big deal about this step down. Yes it's timed. Yes turbo can be reactivated instantly. 

My question is, how many people have damaged their PRODUCTION lights due to verifiable overheating failures? How about applied to Fenix lights specifically?

I light meter all of my lights when they're new and record the data on a spread sheet. I've had some LED lights so hot that I couldn't even touch them yet there has been no degradation in output and no LED failures.

Fenix is a substantial company with a good track record for warranty. IF it fails, have them replace it. My feeling is that Fenix probably did their homework with this light and owners will probably never have a problem related to thermal concerns.


----------



## kwak (Dec 14, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Please pardon the suggestion but I think there are some who are making a bit of a big deal about this step down. Yes it's timed. Yes turbo can be reactivated instantly.
> 
> My question is, how many people have damaged their PRODUCTION lights due to verifiable overheating failures? How about applied to Fenix lights specifically?
> 
> ...



Agree 100%

Even if it didn't have a timed step down, most torches drop the output to conserve batteries.

But then there is always something for folks to complain about, be it the "design", pocket clip, UI etc etc etc
Seems pretty pointless to me to talk about what should have been, or could have been
This is the way the TK75 operates, if you don't like it then no one is forcing you to buy it, so why go on and on and on about a function you don't like :thinking:

I'm not saying that folks shouldn't have an opinion.
Just that having sooooooooooo many posts about a timed step down, when folks have not even had the torch in their hands to see how dramatic the step down is, just makes it a nightmare for those of us that ARE interested in the light, to wade through all the complaining.

It's not like the torch is turning off after 20 mins either, it's still on 1100 lumens.
I had the EXACT same complaining from a mate of mine on the SC600 step down from turbo, (750Lm) to high (500Lm), i let him borrow my SC600 for a night hike and he didn't even notice the step down


----------



## snala (Dec 14, 2012)

Agreed. My Gloworm MTB light has 900 and 1200 lumen settings and you can hardly see the difference between those two figures. Even hunting with a TK75 i'd be pulsing off and on so fully running it for 20 minutes non stop wouldn't be a user issue for me. I'd rather have a protective timed step down that can be over ridden than a temperature controlled one that could happen at only 5 minutes or 4.5 or 6.5.... then requires another 5? minutes for the light to cool down before it will output at 100% again.

Great utube 2 part review too Patriot. Thanks for putting a lot of time into that. 
I'm swaying on getting this now just a little disappointed it throws less than the Tk70 but in real life usage wonder how noticeable that is anyway?

What I am more worried about is that the U3's are available now i.e. some MTB light manufacturers have upgraded their models' LEDs already, and that a 3000+ lumen version TK76 U3 will be out in the short term, say in only two months possibly so.........?


----------



## kwak (Dec 14, 2012)

Been thinking about this today.

For a reference i tend to hike/walk the dog in the dark most nights.
In summer it's cooler at night and in winter it's dark when i get home from work, so there is not much of a choice.

I also mountain bike off-road in the dark, and use my Radio controlled craft in the dark.

So i have various lights from little keychain 80Lm to 2000+Lm monsters, and most get used on a regular basis.

That being said i can't think on any scenario (SAR or LEO searches) aside where anyone would NEED 2600Lm for over 20 mins 

When i used to ride night time endurance races i didn't need that sort of light output to see where i was going, hell that's brighter than most car lights 

So i can understand that some folks with little torch experience would get confused between the theory of what a torch can do and the reality, but for so many many and to have such a strong opinion is kinda beyond me 


Not trying to be a jerk here i am 100% genuinely curious
What are you guys intending to do with your lights where you need 2600Lm for over 20 mins?
Where 1100Lm is just not enough after 20 mins?
And what are you likely to be doing where you are in a position where you can't just turn the light on/off again to access another 20 mins of 2600Lm?


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 14, 2012)

snala said:


> What I am more worried about is that the U3's are available now i.e. some MTB light manufacturers have upgraded their models' LEDs already, and that a 3000+ lumen version TK76 U3 will be out in the short term, say in only two months possibly so.........?



That's Crazy Talk! It will be called the TK75 U3 :naughty:


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 14, 2012)

kwak said:


> Been thinking about this today.
> 
> For a reference i tend to hike/walk the dog in the dark most nights.
> In summer it's cooler at night and in winter it's dark when i get home from work, so there is not much of a choice.
> ...


SAR. Sure you could trigger Turbo mode again, but is it safe for the longevity of the light to do so? Plus for SAR purposes, gambling with failure of the light is not an option, so the whole, "Well if it fails, get Fenix to repair/replace it" argument isn't valid.

It's all good though. As folks have stated, there are different lights for folks with different needs. I believe I've picked up enough information to make my choice.


Max


----------



## snala (Dec 14, 2012)

solrpwr said:


> That's Crazy Talk! It will be called the TK75 U3 :naughty:



:thinking: TK75 Ultimate Edition.


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 14, 2012)

snala said:


> :thinking: TK75 Ultimate Edition.


No, that's not due out for 6 months and it will run a 3000 lumen turbo for 4 hours and have a 5,000 lumen burst mode.


----------



## turnanewleaf (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, my first post  I think I caught the flashlight bug  In the past, I've mainly been interested in weapon mounted lights. But never really cared too much about it, as long as it worked.

But man, this stuff grows on you. So I received a package today with a TK75 inside. Ohhhhh baby! It's obnoxiously bright. A quick test tonight at 250 yds, absolutely no problem. I especially like the spill that floods a wide area.

Anyway, hope to contribute some in the future. Nice to be with you folks.

Here's my current Fenix line-up...well, one 4sevens in the mix


----------



## kwak (Dec 14, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> SAR. Sure you could trigger Turbo mode again, but is it safe for the longevity of the light to do so? Plus for SAR purposes, gambling with failure of the light is not an option, so the whole, "Well if it fails, get Fenix to repair/replace it" argument isn't valid.
> 
> It's all good though. As folks have stated, there are different lights for folks with different needs. I believe I've picked up enough information to make my choice.
> 
> ...



Hi Max,

Any SAR team worth it's salt will have redundancy in case of failure, as any light can fail at any time.
But even then we are jumping ahead and prejudging the TK75, a light we have very little real world experience with, and automatically assuming that if turbo mode is reselected it will fail.
IMO that's a MASSIVE assumption to make.


Bedsides i took my TK70 on a SAR training exercise earlier in the year, and it was only ever needed for a few mins at a time.
The main brunt of the work was done with headtorches, the TK70 just used in bursts.

As i say if the light doesn't work for you then it's your money your choice, i am extremely curious though:


> Not trying to be a jerk here i am 100% genuinely curious
> What are you guys intending to do with your lights where you need 2600Lm for over 20 mins?
> Where 1100Lm is just not enough after 20 mins?
> And what are you likely to be doing where you are in a position where you can't just turn the light on/off again to access another 20 mins of 2600Lm?


----------



## gopajti (Dec 14, 2012)

solrpwr said:


> That's Crazy Talk! It will be called the TK75 U3 :naughty:



Why U3? XM-L2 is here
http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml2


----------



## Patriot (Dec 14, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> SAR. Sure you could trigger Turbo mode again, but is it safe for the longevity of the light to do so? Plus for SAR purposes, gambling with failure of the light is not an option, so the whole, "Well if it fails, get Fenix to repair/replace it" argument isn't valid.
> 
> It's all good though. As folks have stated, there are different lights for folks with different needs. I believe I've picked up enough information to make my choice.
> 
> ...





I don't think you're giving this "small searchlight" concept fair consideration. At the same time I think you're over emphasizing thermal issue possibilities. Btw Max, I'm not singling you out, just addressing everyone who may have voiced similar ideas. 

As with ANY turbo mode light, it is just that, a turbo mode. Most EDC and even some medium format LED's torches have a turbo mode at the request of enthusiasts and so that manufacturers can brag about a larger lumen number on their boxes. We all understand the turbo concept whether it's a SC600, PD32UE or TM11. 

Therefore, why would we assume that a 2600L, turbo mode, TK75 ought to run 2600L continuously? It already runs 4-5x longer than most light's turbo modes and can be instantly re-keyed if you need it....or simply want it!

Had the TK75 been designed to run continuously at 2600L it would have been larger and heavier. Evidently, Fenix had a market segment in mind with the TK75 that was different from their TK70 audience, leading to the design parameters that prevailed. It also seems that Fenix hit the jackpot based on initial reception since practically every dealer is out of stock. 

Some are asking for a Race Car that has unlimited down-force yet with unlimited top speed. You can't have both. You design it for one role or the other, OR the best compromise between both. 

For those who need/want to run over 2000L continuous (and are psychologically burdened by the notion of POSSIBLE failure, based on....whatever data)...that's okay but they will want to select a larger light that quashes their skepticism.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 14, 2012)

gopajti said:


> Why U3? XM-L2 is here
> http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml2




Interesting... 5x5mm squared die. I wonder if that's correct. If so, it's probably not going to "take off" with the throw fans.

EDIT: Never mind.....they're listing the original XM-L as 5x5mm as well. Didn't know!


----------



## Samy (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't wait for more reviews. I'm going to get this after i get christmas out of the way.

cheers


----------



## Tybo22 (Dec 15, 2012)

First and foremost I want to thank Patriot for a superb video review. I know you must have put a great deal of work into it. If it wasn't for people like yourself I would have never bought a high end light. Secondly I am looking to purchase my first 2000+ triple emitter lumen light and I have it narrowed down for the tk75 or the tk70. I would much prefer to run 18650's as i just bought 8 of them from orbtronics. Btw great to deal with. I keep hearing the that are coming out the an 18650 battery tube for the tk70(Not sure if its confirmed or not). I would like to know if i should take the plunge on the tk75 or perhaps wait to see if indeed they do make an 18650 tube for the tk70. As of right now the average price for the 75 is around $200 and the 70 is around $230 + probably $35 (just a guess) for the 18650 tube for a total of $265. Like the throw of the 70 and the flood of the 75. Do you guys think its worth the extra $95 to wait on the 70? Tough decision and im not sure what to do. Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 15, 2012)

As I said, different lights for different purposes and priorities. Someone's already shown what temps the 75 can hit in 20 minutes of Turbo operation. The 70 having been out for some time now, has had numerous owners running the light in Turbo till the battery runs out without problem.

Different strokes for different folks. To me personally, the TK70 with adapter for the TK75 body appears to be the ideal configuration for my preferences. Not much bigger, but it has elements that I personally prefer.

The really amusing thing about this is human psychology. I can understand enthusiasm for a product, but it's amusing that some folks feel the need to defend the TK75 so vigorously from any consideration for something else. It's as if they consider it akin to someone criticizing their child, or as if they're personally invested in how well the sales of this light do. It's all good folks, you're free to make your own choices based on your needs and wants, as are the rest of us.


Max


----------



## turnanewleaf (Dec 15, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> I can understand enthusiasm for a product, but it's amusing that some folks feel the need to defend the TK75 so vigorously from any consideration for something else. It's as if they consider it akin to someone criticizing their child, or as if they're personally invested in how well the sales of this light do.
> 
> Max




I think it's because for those who have the light, they're seriously impressed by it. Performance coupled with weight and size factors of 1lb 8.5oz (with batteries) and 7 in long...hard not to like, especially once you have one in your hand.


----------



## kwak (Dec 15, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> As I said, different lights for different purposes and priorities. Someone's already shown what temps the 75 can hit in 20 minutes of Turbo operation. The 70 having been out for some time now, has had numerous owners running the light in Turbo till the battery runs out without problem.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. To me personally, the TK70 with adapter for the TK75 body appears to be the ideal configuration for my preferences. Not much bigger, but it has elements that I personally prefer.
> 
> ...



Max i can appreciate that different people want different things from a light, speaking for myself i can't find 1 light that does everything i want, so no light is perfect.

I've not read any post that's defending the light vigorously, i have absolutely no loyalty to Fenix or any other light brand.

I'm simply curious as to:


> What are you guys intending to do with your lights where you need 2600Lm for over 20 mins?
> Where 1100Lm is just not enough after 20 mins?
> And what are you likely to be doing where you are in a position where you can't just turn the light on/off again to access another 20 mins of 2600Lm?


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 15, 2012)

kwak said:


> Max i can appreciate that different people want different things from a light, speaking for myself i can't find 1 light that does everything i want, so no light is perfect.
> 
> I've not read any post that's defending the light vigorously, i have absolutely no loyalty to Fenix or any other light brand.
> 
> I'm simply curious as to:


As I stated in post #353, SAR use.

There are numerous lights available in the 1000 lumen range that cost less than $200. Why buy a $200 light for 1000 lumens if you can get that 1000 lumens for less?

If I'm looking for a 2000+ lumen light, I'd like to be able to fully utilize those 2000+ lumens. As far as turning it back to Turbo after the stepdown, as I've mentioned in at least 3 other posts prior to this one, the heat is what's concerning me with the 75. Someone has already posted how hot the 75 gets within 20 minutes on Turbo. As I stated in just the previous post, there are numerous 70 owners who've run those on Turbo till the batteries gave out.

There really is NOTHING left for me to say about my choices that I haven't already said numerous times. For those whom the TK75 is ideal, go ahead and get one. It seems like a really great light. My preferences however lie elsewhere.


Max


----------



## g.p. (Dec 15, 2012)

The only ways that I can think of to get rid of the heat better would also make the light heavier...can't change physics. The other option is to lower the max output so that the heat isn't there in the first place. All of those options would suck for those that don't need turbo all of the time but still find it handy for short periods, which is probably the majority of users. It would also suck for those of us in cold locations where heat is never really an issue anyways.

Even for search and rescue, isn't there a benfit to having a short period turbo that can be used whenever you need to see something clearer or verify something? I find I can see further/better when using turbo briefly since my eyes aren't adjusted to the higher level of light like they are if I use it constantly. Saying that the TK70 can be used on full all of the time only tells me that it has room to be driven harder and is lacking a true turbo level. I lose all interest in a light when I hear that it can be on max 100% of the time. Guess it's just the way you look at it.


----------



## LFP11 (Dec 15, 2012)

I test my TK75 yesterday. I use it on turbo 20min and arter that it step down to high. After that i can put it back to turbo just with one clik (no need to shut it off). Outside temp was -5 C (23 F) and wind was about 2-3m/s. Light was after 10-15min about 25C ( 77F) and temp was in balance (no increase any more) so I could use hole battery capasty with turbo mode in these circumstance.


----------



## kwak (Dec 15, 2012)

g.p. said:


> Even for search and rescue, isn't there a benfit to having a short period turbo that can be used whenever you need to see something clearer or verify something? I find I can see further/better when using turbo briefly since my eyes aren't adjusted to the higher level of light like they are if I use it constantly. Saying that the TK70 can be used on full all of the time only tells me that it has room to be driven harder and is lacking a true turbo level. I lose all interest in a light when I hear that it can be on max 100% of the time. Guess it's just the way you look at it.



Absolutely correct.

Helicopter aside i don't know of any SAR team that will NEED over 2000 lumens for over 20 mins.
We simply just don't walk around with our brightest lights on the brightest settings all the time.

On the last exercise i took my TK70 and for the majority of the search it was off.
The only time i was glad i had it was when shining the light over a gully to the other side, but even then we still had to walk the pattern.
I really should have taken the TM11 as in that terrain a flood was a lot more useful.

As i've said i honestly cannot think of a single situation where anyone would NEED 2600Lm for over 20 mins PLUS be in a situation where they were not able to reactivate the turbo mode.

Even if you do it's not like there are many torches out there that can put out 2600Lm for over 20 mins at anywhere near this size, so what are the options.
What lights are around the same size and price as the TK75 and put out over 2600Lm for over 20 mins, are there any?

I honestly think that (aimed at no one in particular) some folks have absolutely no intention of buying some torches and just like to find something to complain about.

We had it with the SC600 folks were saying "i won't buy the SC600 because it has no clip" 
ZL then bought out a clip and it quickly became "i won't buy a SC600 because i don't like that design of clip" :laughing:
I'm sure if ZL bought out 10 different clip designs with 10 different mounting configurations they'd STILL have find something to complain about 

Personally i'm still on the fence, i want to see TK70 v TK75 beam comparisons before i commit to buy, as the TK70 beam pattern is pretty much perfect for most my needs.


----------



## kwak (Dec 15, 2012)

LFP11 said:


> I test my TK75 yesterday. I use it on turbo 20min and arter that it step down to high. After that i can put it back to turbo just with one clik (no need to shut it off). Outside temp was -5 C (23 F) and wind was about 2-3m/s. Light was after 10-15min about 25C ( 77F) and temp was in balance (no increase any more) so I could use hole battery capasty with turbo mode in these circumstance.



Great test thanks :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> The really amusing thing about this is human psychology. I can understand enthusiasm for a product, but it's amusing that some folks feel the need to defend the TK75 so vigorously from any consideration for something else. It's as if they consider it akin to someone criticizing their child, or as if they're personally invested in how well the sales of this light do. It's all good folks, you're free to make your own choices based on your needs and wants, as are the rest of us.
> 
> 
> Max




No one in this thread has defended the TK75 to the intensity you've suggested. I've responded to specific assertions and how they do or don't apply to actual usage. You've created a straw man with these thermal suggestions without basis. I've got no horse in this race, not even my own money to be prideful over having spent. The light was provided to me regardless of review results. I have a library of various lights and have no emotional inclination to favorite any of them. There's no magical lure surrounding TK75. Like others here, I have trouble finding any logical fault with an overall stellar design with no real downsides. 




> bluemax 1
> There are numerous lights available in the 1000 lumen range that cost less than $200. Why buy a $200 light for 1000 lumens if you can get that 1000 lumens for less?



Um...because the TK75 isn't a 1000 lumens. It's 2600 lumens! Holy cow, dude! Perhaps we should require that all the manufacturers publish only non-turbo ANSI ratings to your satisfaction?




> bluemax 1
> As I said, different lights for different purposes and priorities. Someone's already shown what temps the 75 can hit in 20 minutes of Turbo operation. The 70 having been out for some time now, has had numerous owners running the light in Turbo till the battery runs out without problem.



It hardly seems like you adhere to the mimicked notion of "different lights for different purposes." You're saying that the TK75 gets too hot on turbo and that the TK70 doesn't get too hot on turbo, but that the TK75 should operate more like the TK70. You contradict yourself. If you had all along held the belief that "different lights for different purposes and priorities" was a true statement then we wouldn't have had the back and forth discussion we've been having. Please do what I suggested several posts ago and get the TK70 with tubes, as I suspect you'll feel better.


----------



## snala (Dec 15, 2012)

kwak said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> Personally i'm still on the fence, i want to see TK70 v TK75 beam comparisons before i commit to buy, as the TK70 beam pattern is pretty much perfect for most my needs.



Yep. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeTmQRe4iaQ

and another one. This one hold mouse over photos and they change so quite useful. 
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/20441-fenix-tk75-tk70-supbeam-k40-dedomed.html

I borrowed a TK75 tonight from a retailer over here. It has quite a wide spill close in and throws fairly well although more projects a wider than tight beam so covers a lot of ground width further out. 1100L mode is noticeably stronger than my TK35 for the extra 250 lumens and 2600L appears at least twice as bright and throws wider and further obviously. I think it is as strong as the TK70 close up but the beams aren't as tight so you lose a bit of throw vs it putting out the extra width. Still anything under 200 yards gets smashed by this anyway .
I'm tending towards buying it and 1 battery extension too.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 16, 2012)

At this point since it seems some folks cannot and will not EVER get it, and I have no further interest in discussing this (or any other) light with them, so directing any further posts to me is futile. The only reason I'm staying subscribed to the thread is to see if there are any updates about the TK70 adapter.


Max


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 16, 2012)

snala said:


> Yep.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeTmQRe4iaQ
> 
> and another one. This one hold mouse over photos and they change
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/20441-fenix-tk75-tk70-supbeam-k40-dedomed.html



This is great beamshots! One can clearly see that TK75 has better flood, and that the TK70 is not far behind from it´s performance. 

This thread shows that users have different opinions and demands about how flashlights shall perform. Knowing that one can restart the TK75 again at the highest mode after it has dropped in effect might be satisfying for some, but for me knowing that there is a risk of permanently damage the light by doing so and that the Warranty does not cover such damage, makes the TK70 the first choice.It´s all a matter of personal preferences. 

I will look for the adapter so that one can run 18650 batteries on the TK70. I hope that if one gets the adapter it will be posted here.


----------



## g.p. (Dec 16, 2012)

snala said:


> Yep.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeTmQRe4iaQ
> 
> and another one. This one hold mouse over photos and they change so quite useful.
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/20441-fenix-tk75-tk70-supbeam-k40-dedomed.html


Wow, great video. I think I'm going to have to get a 75 after seeing just how much the TK75 out shines the TK45! :devil:



bluemax_1 said:


> At this point since it seems some folks cannot and will not EVER get it, and I have no further interest in discussing this (or any other) light with them, so directing any further posts to me is futile. The only reason I'm staying subscribed to the thread is to see if there are any updates about the TK70 adapter.
> 
> 
> Max


Thanks for the update! :thumbsup:


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 16, 2012)

Really, really tempted to get one of these. I don't have anything in this ball-park--brightest ones in my collection are a TK40 and a TK35, neither of which breaks 1000 lumens. This would be a big jump. 

And thanks, Taschenlampe team, for the great photos and video! Die TK75 ist der Hammer, wirklich!

I'm also impressed by the extension idea:
"Run time will double with each segment-holder addition"

Doubles with each additional segment? Wow! So if I put on five additional segments, I get 32 times the run-time!!

(just kidding--I realize they don't mean that. But it is what their ad-copy says!)


----------



## kwak (Dec 16, 2012)

snala said:


> Yep.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeTmQRe4iaQ
> 
> and another one. This one hold mouse over photos and they change so quite useful.
> ...



Absolutely fantastic, EXACTLY what i wanted :twothumbs 

Guess i better get ordering a TK75 then :naughty:

Has anyone from Fenix confirmed that the TK70 head to TK75 battery tube WILL be produced?
If so has anyone heard or read a rough idea of the time line?

Reason i ask is, if it's likely to come out after Xmas i may as well wait, save on shipping and order it together with the TK75.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 16, 2012)

kwak said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> Helicopter aside i don't know of any SAR team that will NEED over 2000 lumens for over 20 mins.
> We simply just don't walk around with our brightest lights on the brightest settings all the time.



OK, we use over that, for longer than that....regularly.

It just depends on the terrain, etc. I would never say EVERY search needs ANY particular lumen output...as beam SHAPE is typically more important.


If your searches involve trying to see a lot of area a long way off...you do need a lot of light, and, until you find what you're looking for.

The last couple of searches involved approximately 3-4 HOURS on max output from large lights (Yes, there was reloading...). The couple before that involved very little max out put other than to do a burst here and there to check out a longer line of sight.


So, sure, SOME searches are in dense woods, etc...and the lines of sight are too short for a thrower anyway...but other can be very long range, say during flooding, when you are in need of searching vast areas quickly from a distance away.

A foot search for a kid in the woods is very different from a sweep of a flooded county from high points, and so forth....different tools for different jobs.


Me, I prefer a lighter easier to handle light that I can load in fresh cells as needed, to carrying a giant battery tube to get longer run time....but I can see someone else preferring the cells to stay in the light, etc.


----------



## kwak (Dec 16, 2012)

What torches do you use please TEEJ?

Problem we've had is that at long range at night even with a powerful beam it's extremely difficult to carry out an effective search, as your light only goes as far as the nearest obstruction.

On uneven terrain this meant for us that we had to walk to the top of a dip or a ridge before we could continue the pattern, otherwise if the kid (in our scenario) was stuck in a hole or a dip we'd have missed him/her.

So we switched to head lights and walked every meter of the grid rather than perch on high ground and try to look down through trees, bushes etc.

It's the same in turbulent water, if the person is in a dip as you scan you've missed them if your a distance away.

Obviously there are times when you physically can't get close like the floods you suggest, but surely in those cases it's best to find a bridge and look down the few meters to the water no?


As you say each case is different.
Our instructor was dead against powerful lights, in his experience they made folks lazy preferring to stand in one spot and scan rather than carry out a more thorough closer foot search.
I think he is right but i'd still sooner have a powerful light with me and not need it rather than wish i'd had it and left it back at home or base.


----------



## offtrail (Dec 16, 2012)

Patriot, thank you for the very informative - and hence, very valuable - Part 1 & 2 You Tube TK75 presentations. You provided superb coverage of fundamentals. Am I correct in assuming that you are a teacher? :thumbsup:

BTW, I have two of these lights on backorder, hopefully not very far back!


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweet. All I'm waiting is for the Zebralight S6330 to come out for comparison


----------



## CM2010 (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone compared it with a TN30?


----------



## gopajti (Dec 17, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> Has anyone compared it with a TN30?



TN30NW vs TK75
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/b...gesucht-beamshot-tn30-vs-tk75.html#post261239


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone think Fenix will sell a cap or lantern fixture for the TK 75? It would be amazing to harness this much light. 

Also, I live rurally and when walking, I love the ability to make a large field turn from night to day, or to see how powerfully it spreads out in the woods. That it begins on level one, so low, makes it fine for daily use. I love it.


----------



## usernameless (Dec 17, 2012)

kwak said:


> As you say each case is different.
> Our instructor was dead against powerful lights, in his experience they made folks lazy preferring to stand in one spot and scan rather than carry out a more thorough closer foot search.
> I think he is right but i'd still sooner have a powerful light with me and not need it rather than wish i'd had it and left it back at home or base.



I understand the instructor's reasoning behind this. It's easy to miss something from a distance with a powerful light. But the point of a search is to find, not to search every inch of the landscape. If you sweep a large area with a powerful light and don't find the object of your search, then certainly you should walk the grid. But if you do find what you're looking for from 500 yards out, you've ended the search much sooner.

It's wise to understand the limitations of area searching with powerful lights. It's stupid to be "dead against powerful lights."


----------



## kj2 (Dec 18, 2012)

My dealer has still no answer on my foggy TK75. And next shipment will come somewhere mid January :mecry:


----------



## Samy (Dec 18, 2012)

I see that fenix-store.com now has the "TK75 Runtime kit" available for $39.95.

cheers


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 18, 2012)

I use a variety of larger lights when called for, the TK70, SR90, VPT2, and some HID, etc.

As for covering every square inch vs being lazy and scanning from one spot....that's like wearing your shoes too tight so they feel good when you take them off?

Its REALLY about FINDING who/what you are looking for, FAST....PERIOD.

Sometimes you will find them faster with a giant sweeping search light...as sweeping a large area with a powerful light can take mere seconds. In a case like that, where you say are looking at a distant riverbank and estuary plain, etc....if you SEE your target, you are done....and now just need to get there physically, etc.

If the sweep doesn't spot the target, you can at least note the sheltered/obscured locations and direct a close range search to cover JUST the locations you could not be sure you were able to observe directly from a distance.

That avoids wasting TIME, and manpower, covering every square inch of an area that might encompass many square miles.

So, lights are tools...and each has its best use.

There is no one light, or scenario, that can be ALWAYS be "right".


If you can see a lot at a time, its foolish not to. Getting higher, above the obstructions, can help immensely in that pursuit. 

If you can eliminate huge tracts of terrain from needing a ground search, you can then concentrate your effort on more productive tracts.


If in tight terrain where you CAN'T see very far at a time, and/or there is a lot of underbrush, holes, hiding places, etc...then you MUST do a close up ground search.


If looking for those who don't WANT to be found...a close up ground search can actually give them TIME to escape...in that they can SEE your party methodically combing the terrain, and route accordingly.

Combining a ground sweep with a long range sweep can catch the buggers making a run for it...or, if they see the long light can reach THEM, it can freeze them in place out of fear of being flushed, etc.


Similarly, a long range light with a tight beam can be seen sweeping, and, breaks for it can be timed to be missed by that light. (Remember every night time prison break movie scene...where they duck when they see the beam coming, and then run for it as soon as it passes?)



This is why I prefer floody beams....its harder to not see peripheral motion, and the larger spot of light simply shows more of what's out there at a time.etc.


I have a TN30 and 31 now too, but they have not gone on a search yet.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 18, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> If you can see a lot at a time, its foolish not to.
> ...
> This is why I prefer floody beams....its harder to not see peripheral motion, and the larger spot of light simply shows more of what's out there at a time.etc.



This is super-important in real world use, and pretty much missed by the typical down-the-axis beam shot. :tinfoil:

While I love my TN31 very very much, I'd never carry it in the car or for an open-ended use. :candle:


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 18, 2012)

TEEJ,
thanks for having the patience and taking the time to 'enlighten' folks. When they just continually repeat that they can't ever see any reason to use a bright, powerful light for more than 20 minutes even for SAR, I couldn't find the motivation to explain, so thanks again.



Max


----------



## g.p. (Dec 18, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> TEEJ,
> thanks for having the patience and taking the time to 'enlighten' folks. When they just continually repeat that they can't ever see any reason to use a bright, powerful light for more than 20 minutes even for SAR, I couldn't find the motivation to explain, so thanks again.
> 
> 
> ...


I can see lots of reasons for using the max brightness of a light for extended periods...but if a light can hold maximum brightness 100% of the time it isn't being driven that hard. What's not to like about a light that can hold 100% indefinitely, but also has a 125% turbo mode for short bursts? I would think that even someone doing search and rescue could appreciate having a true turbo mode when they need it vs having nothing extra at all. 
*
I just don't get how the TK75 would be better if Fenix throttled it back so that it could run on the highest setting indefinitely...that's what the button on the left is for!

*Having a true turbo is more value for those of us that want it. If you don't want it, don't use it.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 18, 2012)

g.p. said:


> I can see lots of reasons for using the max brightness of a light for extended periods...but if a light can hold maximum brightness 100% of the time it isn't being driven that hard. What's not to like about a light that can hold 100% indefinitely, but also has a 125% turbo mode for short bursts? I would think that even someone doing search and rescue could appreciate having a true turbo mode when they need it vs having nothing extra at all.
> *
> I just don't get how the TK75 would be better if Fenix throttled it back so that it could run on the highest setting indefinitely...that's what the button on the left is for!
> 
> *Having a true turbo is more value for those of us that want it. If you don't want it, don't use it.


I can see that perspective. My EDC is a Quark QPA-G2 on a 14500. IIRC, the 14500 Turbo mode starts off really high and gradually ramps down (although it normalizes at a brightness that is still higher than 1xAA (or even 2xAA IIRC). Very bright 'burst mode' from a comparatively tiny light, which I do use.

As far as a light that's able to maintain 100% output being underdriven, perhaps. That's one way of looking at it. But the TK75 drops to 1100 lumens from 2600. By your 100-125% analogy, The TK75's 100% is 1100 lumens vs the TK70's 2200 lumens (and ~130,000 candela vs? 60,000? 70,000? 90,000 candela is the Hotspot rating for the 2600 lumen output. What's the hotspot rating for the 1100 lumen output?).

The TK75 does appear to be a fantastic light, ESPECIALLY at its pricepoint. Conveniently sized, ability to put out a LOT of lumens, or run for a long time on lower output levels, ability to run extenders that more than double the runtime due to reduced cell draw/load. For most folks, I can see how it could be an almost ideal 'bright' light.

I was simply trying to compare the TK75 to the projected Franken-TK70 with the adapter to use the 75 body. For what I was looking for, I realized that the Franken-TK70 appears to be a more suitable choice, but stating that led to numerous folks jumping on that choice stating, "I don't see why anyone would ever need 2000+ lumens for more than 20 minutes", "You can always switch it back to Turbo, the light will probably be OK, but if it fries, you can try to get it repaired/replaced under warranty" etc .

I couldn't understand it. I never said the TK75 was a poorly designed light, simply that after consideration, I felt my needs to be better served by an alternative, but as I mentioned, it's as if I told someone that their child wasn't good enough. 

They're flashlights. There are different designs that better suit different needs and uses. Now that the extenders are becoming available, I hope the adapters follow suit.


Max


----------



## g.p. (Dec 18, 2012)

I wasn't being literal with the 100%-125%, it was just an example. It would be nice if the jump between high and turbo wasn't so high, but I'm sure it was chosen for a reason. I have read that it takes almost a 100% jump in lumens for the eye to see a large jump in light output, due to our eyes naturally adjusting to the increased brightness. This seems to be true on the smaller lights, so maybe that is why there is such a big jump. I haven't owned a light this powerful yet, so I don't know if that holds true at these levels.


----------



## mallakoff (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a TK70 that I use for hunting . I run it in turbo mode for long periods of time (over 20 mins). 

It's ability to run in turbo for a long time is why I bought this light.



bluemax_1 said:


> Now that the extenders are becoming available, I hope the adapters follow suit.
> Max



me too ! Has Fenix confirmed that the adapters are really going to be made ? or is Fenix just toying around with the idea ?


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 19, 2012)

mallakoff said:


> I have a TK70 that I use for hunting . I run it in turbo mode for long periods of time (over 20 mins).
> 
> It's ability to run in turbo for a long time is why I bought this light.
> 
> ...


You know, I'm still not sure if the adapter is an actual Fenix part of if it's a 3rd party piece. IIRC, someone found the pics of it on a Chinese site and some retailer HKE was mentioned. I just want SOMEONE to make it available.

BTW, just out of curiosity, how DO you use a 2200 lumen light for hunting? I'm not a hunter and my curiosity has been stirred. Oh, and does turning night into day freak the animals out?


Max


----------



## mallakoff (Dec 19, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> You know, I'm still not sure if the adapter is an actual Fenix part of if it's a 3rd party piece. IIRC, someone found the pics of it on a Chinese site and some retailer HKE was mentioned. I just want SOMEONE to make it available.
> 
> BTW, just out of curiosity, how DO you use a 2200 lumen light for hunting? I'm not a hunter and my curiosity has been stirred. Oh, and does turning night into day freak the animals out?
> 
> ...




Ahhh right ....who ever you are with the adapters make them and take my money please !

As for the hunting I have two Staghounds that I run on rabbits. 

The TK70 does such a good job, like you said turning night into day, sometimes the rabbits freeze and squat down and some bolt off .

I find the TK70 really handy ,much more convenient than a hand held spotlight with external battery pack.

Thanks for your reply Max, cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 19, 2012)

mallakoff said:


> I have a TK70 that I use for hunting . I run it in turbo mode for long periods of time (over 20 mins).
> 
> It's ability to run in turbo for a long time is why I bought this light.
> 
> ...




*Hi guys.*


I use my *TK70 for long periods* and I always get *1hr 15mins on Turbo* before it drops down to High mode.

In total when I last tested my TK70 it did *3hrs 20mins in total runtime* when left running continuously until the batteries were completely depleted.

I do use very *high quality Imedion NIMH LSD D cell 9500mah batteries* in my TK70 and my Varapower lights that are very hungry in the power department or they will not achieve the full run times and performance that the manufacturers state the for these lights.

I must admit the new *TK75* of mine will be forcing my *TK70 to take a back seat now*.

The TK75 is my *favourite* light now.

It is just a *KILLER* light and I can't explain to others *just how good it is*.

Just take a really good look at the reviews and owners opinions on *CPF* and many other reviews available online.

*Well done Fenix!!!!* :twothumbs

I am going to email the service guy at Fenix to ask about the adaptor situation.

*Are these adaptors for real and if so who is going to make them is what I would like to know. 
*
I am sure a lot of other guys would also like to find out the same information.

Us *"FLASHAHOLICS"* don't like being kept in the *DARK!*

*And that's a fact Jack.*



*CHEERS *


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 19, 2012)

An interesting debate re: user regulation vs built-in regulation. :thinking:

I suspect you could extrapolate this to a lot of equipment. 

For instance, some drivers zing their motors to redline carefully but frequently, and others will never approach that marked limit. Personally, I want redline +500 rpm before the fuel cut. I know it's life-shortening but I still want control at the edge of the envelope. 

I haven't minded the 20-minute re-up on turbo, but this light is super-sensitive to battery charge levels. Turbo cuts out immediately on mid-level batteries. The TM15 will run in turbo on 3 batteries or middling batteries for 45+ minutes. You don't want to be holding it, but the light will supply it. :candle:

I.e., I put a D extension on my VaraPower...on max the light sings with current and the die IS being eroded, but I want to access that capability even if it's out-of-spec. Others would be horrified at my abuse. With some equipment, like cameras, I'd join them on that other side of the fence. YMMV 


Edit: It's also a real bummer that I can't lock this out, because it's so easy to jostle on!


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 19, 2012)

So does anyone have those newer Panasonic 3400 mah cells being used in the TK75 yet? I hope they fit, but more importantly, I'd like to know the runtimes on high and medium, on 4 batteries.


----------



## dongkoo (Dec 20, 2012)

My DIFFUSER for TK75.:naughty:









http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=4138.0


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 20, 2012)

Now that’s what I call a diffuser. 

I am going to order a TK75.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 20, 2012)

On the turbo vs high debate...

I say its like buying a car with nitro as an option.

You can't run it on nitro all the time, but, its there for at least some time when you want/need it.

If a light is able to pump out say 2k lumens on nitro, but drops to 1k on high after the nitro is used up....but you NEED 2k lumens all the time...then that's the wrong light for you...and you need the one that is 3k on nitro, and drops to 2k on high, etc.

If you plan on defeating the light's built-in protection...and risking overheating/damage, etc...instead of just getting a brighter light to start with, it seems wasteful to me. Its not morally wrong per se, but it begs the question as to why you'd get 2+ weaker lights and run them to the ground to simulate the performance of one better light? (2+ because the shortened life means you need more of them over time...)

A reason CAN be form factor/performance based...as in a smaller, lighter light that pumps out what you need is better than a larger heavier light that doesn't need to be run to death to do it....as long as you can afford to replace the ponies you killed to avoid buying a horse.


----------



## turnanewleaf (Dec 20, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> So does anyone have those newer Panasonic 3400 mah cells being used in the TK75 yet? I hope they fit, but more importantly, I'd like to know the runtimes on high and medium, on 4 batteries.



I run the new 3400s in my TK75. There is more than enough room as the springs are long and still have alot of room left. No idea yet on run time. .I run turbo all the time since it's so dang neat!


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 20, 2012)

turnanewleaf said:


> I run the new 3400s in my TK75. There is more than enough room as the springs are long and still have alot of room left. No idea yet on run time. .I run turbo all the time since it's so dang neat!



Which brand 3400s did you buy?


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there a lock-out on this light.


----------



## turnanewleaf (Dec 20, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Which brand 3400s did you buy?



I bought them off e bay. The bare Panasonic with protection circuit and clear wrapper. The guy is located in Utah and shipped very quickly. I'll have to get the Link when I get home. $26 for two.


----------



## xlight (Dec 20, 2012)

Buddy, where did you get this diffuser? Thanks.


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 20, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> Is there a lock-out on this light.



Not that I could find, and the spring loaded design of the battery carrier makes it difficult to accomplish by the usual simple twist mechanical means. I had a couple of accidental activations while carrying the light around in a backpack (not in the Fenix supplied plastic case, which does offer good, but rather bulky protection).

The TK75 does "sort of" fit into an OEM TN31 holster, and although it looked like it would be less likely to turn on accidentally while in there, it wasn't elegant (the TK75 head hangs out beyond the edges of the top flap).

I ended up attaching a round piece of polyester/mylar plastic to the inside of the tailcap with double sided tape. I made it about 1/4" less in diameter than the inside of the cap, and centered it so the tailcap could still screw down all the way without hitting/squishing the plastic at its edge. Now I just turn the battery carrier around to lock the beast out when transporting it in circumstances that could lead to inadvertent actuation. Both the positive and negative terminals on the battery carrier rest against the new plastic insulator, which is no doubt safer than hoping the anodizing on the interior of the tailcap could accomplish the same thing. This approach beats having to find a separate, safe place to carry the battery carrier, but not by much.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 21, 2012)

I used the TK75 two nights ago on a mountain trail hike and ran the light on turbo continuously for about 65 minutes, having to step it up three times. The batteries (EAGTAC 3400mah) were about 4.05V per cell starting off. Ambient temp was about 50F and the light probably only hit 125F degrees. I was holding it in hand constantly and I was moving but obviously this is a very manageable working temperature.

This experience is one of the reasons why I suggested that some may have been jumping the gun or overstating the thermal concerns. I guess I just thought it was strange to speculate about the thermal performance without letting someone test it first. 

Certainly, things will be different at 90F ambient but I think we're all familiar with performance being subject to environment.



With regards to output, I've made that exact trail hike with a Polarion Abyss last year and did miss the throw a bit. However, this is a unique ridge top trail with huge distances to opposing hills and ridges. The terrain can be seen on my latest video uploads if they're interested. Anything out to about 300-400 yards was reasonably well illuminated. I saw some eye shine from some mule deer at about 350 yards but I only knew they were mule deer because I recognized their behavior. I really couldn't see well enough to tell if they were does or bucks, big or small. With the HID identification was much easier and I could see antlers...but the LED is so role flexible and less than half the weight. Being able to carry a set of extra cells is really neat as opposed to a larger, proprietary battery.


----------



## dongkoo (Dec 21, 2012)

xlight said:


> Buddy, where did you get this diffuser? Thanks.



This diffuser, I made it from 2 Cookie Jar.
Cut off the bottom of the bowl. Aimed to fit the barrel of the flashlight.
Another is to glue them together.


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 21, 2012)

My Fenix TK75 thorws better than my Xtar S1 (3 x XM-L U2)

Fenix TK75 102k Lux
Xtar S1 66k Lux


----------



## Candurin (Dec 21, 2012)

turnanewleaf said:


> I bought them off e bay. The bare Panasonic with protection circuit and clear wrapper. The guy is located in Utah and shipped very quickly. I'll have to get the Link when I get home. $26 for two.


 I purchased the same ones (http://www.ebay.com/itm/390497116432). Working great so far.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 21, 2012)

Candurin said:


> I purchased the same ones (http://www.ebay.com/itm/390497116432). Working great so far.



I was going to ask if they were the green ones. I wonder how efficient the protection circuitry is, compared to EagleTac and Keepower, for instance. Any issues so far from anyone that has these green Panasonic protected cells?


----------



## Tybo22 (Dec 21, 2012)

My orbtronic 3400's fit fine.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 21, 2012)

dongkoo said:


> This diffuser, I made it from 2 Cookie Jar.
> Cut off the bottom of the bowl. Aimed to fit the barrel of the flashlight.
> Another is to glue them together.



You did a really nice job. I hope Fenix has one made for us. It would make a tremendous lamp.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

*

Hi CyberCT.*


I have been using Blazar 18650B 3400mah Li-ions in my Fenix TK75 which are Panasonic underneath the wrapper.

The guy that markets the Blazar batteries is very fussy about what protection PCBs are used in his Li-ions as there are many to choose from.

I have been using them in all of my lights since they first hit the market.

They work really well in my Fenix TK75 and in any of my lights.

Why were you asking about 3400mah batteries.

To get the runtime in total running time on every mode really depends on whether the user turns off the light and starts it back up again in TURBO mode.

The TK75 has a step-down safety feature that cuts in after 20 minutes of continuous running on High mode.

I think it is best that I don't touch the light at all after it has been switched on in TURBO mode running continuously and check the times that it runs for on each mode.

The TK75 will still only give a runtime of 20 minutes on TURBO as it is based on time only.

The bigger capacity Li-ions will give the user more TOTAL running times when it steps down from TURBO to HIGH and then to MEDIUM and then LOW.

I will check those runtimes as I would like to know that myself.

I will get back to you when I have checked it.



*CHEERS*


----------



## g.p. (Dec 21, 2012)

Patriot said:


> This experience is one of the reasons why I suggested that some may have been jumping the gun or overstating the thermal concerns. I guess I just thought it was strange to speculate about the thermal performance without letting someone test it first.


*You* reported in post #280 a high temp at step down, and I believe suggested that it shouldn't be turned back onto high due to possible LED lifespan concerns. That's what added fuel to, and maybe even started the step down/temp debate.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 21, 2012)

Just bought the TK75 w/ 2nd battery tube adapter, and 10 Keeppower 18650 3400mah batteries. I was going to buy the 8 but the $2 less discount per cell for buying 10 enticed me. I'll use the 2 extra cells in the TK35


----------



## John Boy (Dec 21, 2012)

I am getting addicted to torches now now have Fenix PD32 UE and long throw LED Lenser X21R. I fancy this new Fenix TK75 very good reviews about them. Should I go for it even though I got X21R! lol


----------



## southplinker (Dec 21, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Just bought the TK75 w/ 2nd battery tube adapter, and 10 Keeppower 18650 3400mah batteries. I was going to buy the 8 but the $2 less discount per cell for buying 10 enticed me. I'll use the 2 extra cells in the TK35



Hi there! I'm looking to get keeppowers 18650s, mind sharing the link on where you ordered them.

Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2012)

My TK75 has been send back by my dealer to Fenix, because of that fog problem that I had. They say it will take a couple of months??? 
Have to wait till mid January, then my dealer will have the 75 back in stock.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 22, 2012)

kj2 said:


> My TK75 has been send back by my dealer to Fenix, because of that fog problem that I had. They say it will take a couple of months???
> Have to wait till mid January, then my dealer will have the 75 back in stock.



Thanks kind of a bummer for you to have to wait, after having to originally wait. If I were Fenix or the Retailer, I would be looking for some way, howbeit small, to make it up to you. Just my opinion on good customer service.


----------



## solrpwr (Dec 22, 2012)

kj2 said:


> My TK75 has been send back by my dealer to Fenix, because of that fog problem that I had. They say it will take a couple of months???
> Have to wait till mid January, then my dealer will have the 75 back in stock.



Mine had a little bit of fog too. Went away after a few minutes of coming indoors. Going to try the silicone packets in the battery holder. See if that cures it. To bad you sent it back, my guess is they all do it if it's cold enough outside.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2012)

solrpwr said:


> Mine had a little bit of fog too. Went away after a few minutes of coming indoors. Going to try the silicone packets in the battery holder. See if that cures it. To bad you sent it back, my guess is they all do it if it's cold enough outside.



None of my other Fenix light have fogging problems when it's cold outside. Therefore I shipped it RMA back to my dealer. 
Maybe I had could tried myself to fix it- at the other hand; at this price I want my light to be perfect.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 22, 2012)

google cnqualitygoods and keeppower4300 together, and you will see the link


----------



## g.p. (Dec 22, 2012)

kj2 said:


> None of my other Fenix light have fogging problems when it's cold outside.


All of my lights, including my TK41 and TK15, do it during our super cold Canadian winters...especially when taking them from somewhere warm to outside. Once the temperatures equalize (warm or cold) it goes away. It does leave a little film inside the lens over time, which really sucks. I don't know if there is anything that can done to make a permanent solution unless the head was somehow sealed without any air in it. :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2012)

g.p. said:


> All of my lights, including my TK41 and TK15, do it during our super cold Canadian winters...especially when taking them from somewhere warm to outside. Once the temperatures equalize (warm or cold) it goes away. It does leave a little film inside the lens over time, which really sucks. I don't know if there is anything that can done to make a permanent solution unless the head was somehow sealed without any air in it. :thinking:



A little bit fogging I can understand. But with my TK75, it was still foggy after been outdoors for 30-40minutes. It was around -2C/-6C outside when I saw it was fogging.


----------



## celler (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like this. Although somewhat odd, it appears quite functional. How did you do it?



dongkoo said:


> My DIFFUSER for TK75.:naughty:


----------



## ShaoloGear (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys,
I noticed I was mentioned in the thread a few pages back.

The TK75 adapters as listed on the fenixstore web page are supposed to be in around the end of December. It's now the end of December so distributors should have them any day now.

As for the TK75 vs. TK70. I personally own a TK70 and I love it. I use it to take the dogs out every night. Out of all 4 settings, I always use #2. I find the other two just too bright for the neighbors. The major difference between the two IMO, is one takes 18650s (quite an investment) the other takes D cells. Because the the TK70 runs on D cells and not 18650s, it will require all the extensions be used to get the maximum output from the light. If you have the cash and compact is important, go TK75. If you want the size and need the D cells, go TK70. With that said I keep a TK21 in my office, a TK41 in my bedroom, a PD20 in my pocket and both an LD15 and a TK60 in my car. There are also an assortment of Costco lights, Duracell lights, Lenser lights, and a few $1 lights from Harbor freight floating around. You can just never have enough lights.


----------



## walterr839 (Dec 23, 2012)

TK75 adapters. D you have a link? I looked at the Fenix store site and couldn't find them


I think a lot of us are interested


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 23, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> TK75 adapters. D you have a link? I looked at the Fenix store site and couldn't find them
> 
> 
> I think a lot of us are interested



Its there...they call it the "Run Time Kit"

---------.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_423&products_id=2961


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 23, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> TK75 adapters. D you have a link? I looked at the Fenix store site and couldn't find them
> 
> 
> I think a lot of us are interested


They're talking about the extensions, not the battery tube adapters that would allow using the TK75 tubes with the TK70 or other lights.


Max


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2012)

g.p. said:


> *You* reported in post #280 a high temp at step down, and I believe suggested that it shouldn't be turned back onto high due to possible LED lifespan concerns. That's what added fuel to, and maybe even started the step down/temp debate.



It's possible that post started the debate but I'm not in control of the assumed conclusions or the steadfastness of one's position based on partial or yet incomplete knowledge. I suggested early on that "we may be jumping the gun." 

I was also very specific about the conditions for this (very initial and basic) test so that the "tech-ies" here would be able to correlate my findings with the type of usage they might have in mind for the TK75. 66F Ambient, zero airflow other than induced convection, not held in hand. A CPFer "in the know" might be able to extrapolate those initial findings and realize it was a "worst" case scenario. 

My lastest post is an example of the light in a completely different dynamic, at a lower temperature, active airflow, hand held, which makes all the difference. You'll also notice that I included the caveat of the same test occurring at higher ambient temperature and how that could once again, change the game.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 23, 2012)

At the Turbo level, I noticed that the Turbo was backing down after only a few seconds. I recharged the batteries, but it did so again. I wonder if this is the batteries, or an issue...

I use the Fenix batteries recommended for it, and wonder if the higher power ones might be better?


----------



## xlight (Dec 23, 2012)

SeamusORiley said:


> At the Turbo level, I noticed that the Turbo was backing down after only a few seconds. I recharged the batteries, but it did so again. I wonder if this is the batteries, or an issue...
> 
> I use the Fenix batteries recommended for it, and wonder if the higher power ones might be better?



are the batteries you used fresh?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 24, 2012)

xlight said:


> are the batteries you used fresh?



Yes, I had just charged them, and had only run the Turbo a few times, not more than 15 minutes. 

I am re-charging them now (the Fenix), and see if it happens again.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 24, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> They're talking about the extensions, not the battery tube adapters that would allow using the TK75 tubes with the TK70 or other lights.
> 
> 
> Max



Yes, it´s the battery tube adapters that would allow using the TK75 segments with 18650 batteries on the TK70 that we are curious about. We have seen pictures of this adapter,but were not sure if it was someones homemade adapter.

The adapter does not appear neither on Fenix homepage or anywhere else, so we don´t know if it´s ever going to be available for real.


ShaoloGear:
Do you know anything about if it´s ever going to be an adapter available for using 18650 batteries to the TK70??


----------



## Tybo22 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have had my tk75 for about 5 days now and have been playing with it constantly. I have had no issues with turbo backing down at all. I have only ran turbo for about 10-12 min at at time. I am using orbtronic 3400 mah batteries and have had no issues. Only problem I have had....and I am nitpicking....is 1 of the leds is slightly off center. Again not really a problem just a slight annoyance. To say I am impressed with this light is an understatement. When I turned it on I almost crapped my pants. I would try using different batteries. Have you measured the volts after charging your fenix batteries? Hope all works out.....Merry Christmas.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 24, 2012)

I was actually hoping to see the different power draws and runtimes off a review. Someone on this forum does a pretty good in depth analysis of the newer Fenix lights with this info, but I haven't seen it yet


----------



## BadBulb4U (Dec 25, 2012)

The Dereelight XSearcher Aspherical flashlight is first on my list of flashlights to get in 2013. I want to experience an aspherical lenses for myself. I plan to get the 18650 battery extension tube also.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 25, 2012)

For an aspheric thrower I got the Crelant 7g5cs with the U3 XML and the collameter head so I can switch it back and forth between normal and aspheric. Madecov at mdLightsource was great to deal with and free shipping  

i love my TK75 it's a monster


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 25, 2012)

does anyone know what the parasitic drain TK75 is, if there is any?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't know how to check for parasitic drain, short of letting it sit for a year oo: it's still too new and fun to put down


----------



## Samy (Dec 26, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> does anyone know what the parasitic drain TK75 is, if there is any?



I would hazard a guess and say that the battery drain is less than the batteries' self discharge rate.

cheers


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 26, 2012)

Samy said:


> I would hazard a guess and say that the battery drain is less than the batteries' self discharge rate.
> 
> cheers



I have not seen a proper review that shows this information yet. I forget who it was on this forum but he did very extensive reviews on other Fenix lights, like the TK45, TK70, TK41, etc. I wonder if the TK75 has better or worse parasitic drain than the TK41.


----------



## ralphtt (Dec 26, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> I have not seen a proper review that shows this information yet. I forget who it was on this forum but he did very extensive reviews on other Fenix lights, like the TK45, TK70, TK41, etc. I wonder if the TK75 has better or worse parasitic drain than the TK41.



Why worry about parasitic drain? It would only be a factor if you were going to leave the light off and unattended for weeks or even months. All you gotta' do to eliminate it is loosen the tailcap a couple turns while you're not using the light. Then tighten the tailcap and turn the light on when needed.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 26, 2012)

ralphtt said:


> Why worry about parasitic drain? It would only be a factor if you were going to leave the light off and unattended for weeks or even months. All you gotta' do to eliminate it is loosen the tailcap a couple turns while you're not using the light. Then tighten the tailcap and turn the light on when needed.



This.



Parasitic drain is so slow its typically meaningless. Unless the light is sitting so long that the cells them selves are gong to be discharged enough to notice, its just not a big deal. (Its putting diapers on flies...)



And, you can take cells OUT, or loosen a tail cap, etc...if needing to do long term storage.


----------



## weidmark (Dec 26, 2012)

Got my TK75 and love it. My favourite light right now.

Can anyone confirm this for me. The TK75 seems very warm compared to all my other U2 lights. Are other people seeing this too?


----------



## Kapriel (Dec 26, 2012)

By warm what color temp would that be ? 4000K 5000K 3000K ?

I'm thinking nuetral as around 4200-5000k ?


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 27, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> ...or loosen a tail cap, etc...if needing to do long term storage


You have to loosen the tail cap on a TK75 a LOT more than many other lights to lock it out (~2+ full turns) because BOTH the positive and negative terminals on the battery carrier are spring loaded.


----------



## kolbasz (Dec 27, 2012)

Tybo22 said:


> I have had my tk75 for about 5 days now and have been playing with it constantly. I have had no issues with turbo backing down at all. I have only ran turbo for about 10-12 min at at time. I am using orbtronic 3400 mah batteries and have had no issues. Only problem I have had....and I am nitpicking....is 1 of the leds is slightly off center. Again not really a problem just a slight annoyance. To say I am impressed with this light is an understatement. When I turned it on I almost crapped my pants. I would try using different batteries. Have you measured the volts after charging your fenix batteries? Hope all works out.....Merry Christmas.



Are you *myst999* on *Another forum*, who posted an off center TK75, or this is another TK75, and we have two or three off-center TK75 already?


----------



## Luminater (Dec 27, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> By warm what color temp would that be ? 4000K 5000K 3000K ?
> 
> I'm thinking nuetral as around 4200-5000k ?



Compared with my T6 3C, If T6 3C around 5000K may be TK75 around 3B-2C or 5000K - 5500K.


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Dec 27, 2012)

I finally received mine today on the 26th. I ordered it way back on the 9th of November directly from a Fenix store. They lost my invoice somehow but made up for it with a refund of 50 bucks. They also gave me a 10% discount card with it on top of the refund. There are not many companies that I know of that offer this type of customer service. I've said it before and will again...Fenix makes some of the best products out there and continue to have excellent customer service imo. I will continue to buy their product in the future as they are one of the best in what they produce and how they treat their customers. This light is a beast....honestly didn't think you could get so much power in such a compact platform.:twothumbs


----------



## PhiDeltBeers (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, this is my first post, but I've been lurking for a few days now. As if I need another hobby (into exotic/very fast cars and golf which get's expensive). Anyhow, I have a few "ok" flashlights. 2D LED Maglite I just got for Christmas (was actually really impressed by the light for the cost as it has pretty good throw to it. I also have a Kobalt from Lowes and a Browning Huntmaster. Again, nothing amazing, but can get the job done. I've been doing a LOT of reading on this TK75 and really like it. I'm also looking at that modified TN31mb that saabuster (I think that's the username) is currently working on. What do you guys think would be a good first choice? Obviously, I need to purchase some 18650's (redilast 3400mah) and a charger (probably the xtar 6 cell).


----------



## kj2 (Dec 27, 2012)

PhiDeltBeers said:


> Well, this is my first post, but I've been lurking for a few days now. As if I need another hobby (into exotic/very fast cars and golf which get's expensive). Anyhow, I have a few "ok" flashlights. 2D LED Maglite I just got for Christmas (was actually really impressed by the light for the cost as it has pretty good throw to it. I also have a Kobalt from Lowes and a Browning Huntmaster. Again, nothing amazing, but can get the job done. I've been doing a LOT of reading on this TK75 and really like it. I'm also looking at that modified TN31mb that saabuster (I think that's the username) is currently working on. What do you guys think would be a good first choice? Obviously, I need to purchase some 18650's (redilast 3400mah) and a charger (probably the xtar 6 cell).



I would go first for the TK75, and then look further


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 27, 2012)

I got notification that the next batch of TK75s are supposed to arrive 1/3 and mine will ship out that day. I was also told by the online Fenix store I bought it from that they don't know when the runtime kits would arrive, and that they were delayed. I bought one, and hope they arrive soon!!


----------



## Tybo22 (Dec 28, 2012)

Different person......1 led is slightly off center not a huge deal in practical use. I am just fussy.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 28, 2012)

Saablasters tn31 may out throw the tk75 but my stock tn31 looks like it matches it with a lot less spill. I only checked at 50 yards. 
The tk75 is thrower with some kickass spill


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want the LED flashlight that can throw further than ANY OTHER LED Flashlight....get Saabluster's modified TN31 that is now pumping out 405k cd, in HID spotlight territory. 

The TK70 out throws the TK75, and the TK70 is not much use out past ~ 400 yards in practice.

The extended run time tubes for the TK75 - to me at least, are silly, as you can simply carry an extra set of batteries and swap them in if you need more run time, instead of making the light longer and heavier, with no gain in performance.

If looking at a TK75 with added tubes, I'd just get the TK70 which out performs it anyway. I'd actually get the TK70 and install the shorter 18650 tube to it when that's available....as it takes nimh D cells currently.



The Xtar 6 cell version charger is very good.

You can also look at Eagletac 18650's...as they tend to fit into more lights than other 3400 mah cells.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 28, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> If you want the LED flashlight that can throw further than ANY OTHER LED Flashlight....get Saabluster's modified TN31 that is now pumping out 405k cd, in HID spotlight territory.
> 
> The TK70 out throws the TK75, and the TK70 is not much use out past ~ 400 yards in practice.
> 
> ...



It seems you prefer throw over flood, which is great for your preference. For me I have more preference for flood, and the TK75 does a little better in that department than the Tk70. The throw of the TK75 is still fantastic in my book. I think the runtime kit is a great idea, and bought one and hope Fenix ships them to retailers soon. Even WITH 1 runtime kit, the TK75 is still shorter than the TK70, and still weighs less, while having nearly double the runtime of the TK70. The low and medium modes will be perfect for camping for a few days without having to open the flashlight at all (with Turbo bursts when I need them or to show off the light's potential). I like that convenience because I won't need a bag full of batteries or adapters. They're all already in the flashlight.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tybo22 said:


> Different person......1 led is slightly off center not a huge deal in practical use. I am just fussy.



I have the same situation. It doesn't really bother me much though.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't buy this light anymore, since Fenix announced their 3000+ lumen light on facebook


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Dec 28, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I can't buy this light anymore, since Fenix announced their 3000+ lumen light on facebook



Tell me more. I was planning on buying the TK75. When does this new one come out? How big is it?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 28, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I can't buy this light anymore, since Fenix announced their 3000+ lumen light on facebook



Don't read anywhere on there page about this..


----------



## Luminater (Dec 28, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> I can't buy this light anymore, since Fenix announced their 3000+ lumen light on facebook



Any pic? link? detail?


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 28, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Don't read anywhere on there page about this..



Sorry guys. I shouldn't have said "announced." I'm working on a very vague note that fenix put up on facebook. "Fenix Friends: Get ready for some new lighting options in 2013 to fit every budget, power preference (battery and rechargeable) and output range -- even over 3000 lumens. Best wishes for a safe New Year for you and yours"

It's obviously the next step to do after the TK75. So I assume Fenix will pull out a 3000lumen light in the year 2013! Exciting! For now, I think I'll just buy Zebralight SC600 MKII


----------



## usernameless (Dec 28, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> Sorry guys. I shouldn't have said "announced." I'm working on a very vague note that fenix put up on facebook. "Fenix Friends: Get ready for some new lighting options in 2013 to fit every budget, power preference (battery and rechargeable) and output range -- even over 3000 lumens. Best wishes for a safe New Year for you and yours"
> 
> It's obviously the next step to do after the TK75. So I assume Fenix will pull out a 3000lumen light in the year 2013! Exciting! For now, I think I'll just buy Zebralight SC600 MKII



Could be a TK-75 or TK-70 update with the XM-L2. I canceled my TK-75 order the day Cree announced the XM-L2, because I'd rather wait 2-6 months for the updated version.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 28, 2012)

usernameless said:


> Could be a TK-75 or TK-70 update with the XM-L2. I canceled my TK-75 order the day Cree announced the XM-L2, because I'd rather wait 2-6 months for the updated version.



Personally, the logistics of ordering enough LEDs for production runs are enormous and we might see them till the same time next year! I doubt they would release a new TK75. TK70 perhaps but I thought they had upgraded it to U2 already?

They could be making a totally new light? Quad XM-L anyone?


----------



## usernameless (Dec 28, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Personally, the logistics of ordering enough LEDs for production runs are enormous and we might see them till the same time next year! I doubt they would release a new TK75. TK70 perhaps but I thought they had upgraded it to U2 already?
> 
> They could be making a totally new light? Quad XM-L anyone?





Maybe it will be longer than I'm hoping, but I'm betting that Fenix will adopt the XM-L2 fairly quickly. If I'm wrong, it's no big deal. I already have a floody triple-XM-L light, and I won't really have a practical use for anything throwier and more powerful until next Fall. I jumped on the TK-75 pre-order just because I've had the "wants" for a similar light since they introduced the TK-70. If the TK-70 had been 18650-powered, I would have grabbed one of those.


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 28, 2012)

usernameless said:


> Maybe it will be longer than I'm hoping, but I'm betting that Fenix will adopt the XM-L2 fairly quickly. If I'm wrong, it's no big deal. I already have a floody triple-XM-L light, and I won't really have a practical use for anything throwier and more powerful until next Fall. I jumped on the TK-75 pre-order just because I've had the "wants" for a similar light since they introduced the TK-70. If the TK-70 had been 18650-powered, I would have grabbed one of those.



They don't even have any XP-G2 lights out yet, so it will probably be some time.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 28, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> They don't even have any XP-G2 lights out yet, so it will probably be some time.


Agreed. Fenix makes some great lights but they don't update them very quickly.


----------



## usernameless (Dec 28, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Agreed. Fenix makes some great lights but they don't update them very quickly.




That certainly has been the case in the past. I thought they would have released a TK-70 xm-l u2 edition, but that doesn't make much sense now that the xm-l2 is out. I'll be surprised if that isn't the first light they upgrade to the xm-l2. 

When hunting season rolls back around next year, I'll probably get a TK-75 whether they've updated it or not.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everyone. 
I've noticed that my 75th has 3 yellow-green o-rings right above the LEDs on the inside side of a glass...
It can be seen at all brightness levels, but i took photos at 400 lum mode for more visibility.
Do you have the same thing with your flashlights?





And how do you clean the glass of the flashlight?





P.S. Sorry for the image size, but otherwise you won't see what I'm talking about...

http://picturepush.com/public/11822592
http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/11822592/img/11822592.jpg
http://picturepush.com/public/11822598
http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/11822598/img/11822598.jpg
http://picturepush.com/public/11822599
http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/11822599/img/11822599.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Dukat (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Just ordered my TK75! Merchant says they should receive inventory on Jan 10th.
Hope it out-does my TM11 in ever respect. Couldn't find any comparison reviews of the 2.

Does anyone know if the Callies Kustom 3400mah with 1mm top (18.7x68.8) will fit in the TK75?

Thanks


----------



## xed888 (Dec 29, 2012)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Hello everyone.
> I've noticed that my 75th has 3 yellow-green o-rings right above the LEDs on the inside side of a glass...
> It can be seen at all brightness levels, but i took photos at 400 lum mode for more visibility.
> Do you have the same thing with your flashlights?
> ...



Normal.


----------



## g.p. (Dec 29, 2012)

How do you guys feel about the diameter of the TK75? I'm on the fence about if it is too big to be comfortable to hold, especially with winter gloves on.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 29, 2012)

g.p. said:


> How do you guys feel about the diameter of the TK75? I'm on the fence about if it is too big to be comfortable to hold, especially with winter gloves on.



Had gloves on last night. No problem at all. Switches can easily be used with (fleece)gloves.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 29, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Had gloves on last night. No problem at all. Switches can easily be used with (fleece)gloves.



thought you sent away your tk75?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 29, 2012)

xed888 said:


> thought you sent away your tk75?



Have the showroom model from my dealer at this moment.
Waiting on the restock so I can get a new one.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Normal.




I have been through this loop before with my Fenix TK70 and I still have my TK70 even though I own the newer TK75.

The yellow colour you see on the glass is a tint coming from the LEDs and it happens on both the TK75 and the TK70 only while the LEDs are powered up.







There is no damage being done to the glass at all and no yellow staining is taking place.

Let your TK75 or TK70 tailstand on an even surface like a table top and then cover the front glass with about four or more sheets of white paper.

Switch on your flashlight and you will see the yellow light coming directly from the LEDs easily. 






Go to the link below and check out my thread on the "yellowish haze inside the glass" issue if you are worried about it.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-the-glass-stained-or-the-LEDs-throwing-this




*CHEERS*


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 29, 2012)

It seems like Fenix's later offerings have a different glass coating that makes the yellowish / purplish tint described above easier to see. My TK70 and TK35 also have it.

And while my TK75 should hopefully ship to me January 3rd, I have pretty big hands and think this light will fit perfectly into my hand, even with my gloves on.


----------



## LFP11 (Dec 29, 2012)

This coating is same as is used on eyeglasses:


> Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with *anti-reflective coating*


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 29, 2012)

Correct. However, they are now using a differnt anti-reflective coating than they did in the TK40 days. The older type did not show these yellowish-purple hazes that the new one does. The new one is supposed to have like 5% better light transmittance or something though. Fenix made a post about it somewhere a while ago. I believe they made the transition when they introduced the TK35.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2012)

g.p. said:


> How do you guys feel about the diameter of the TK75? I'm on the fence about if it is too big to be comfortable to hold, especially with winter gloves on.




Typical 4 x 18650 diameter light. I have medium hands and don't find it fatiguing. I suppose if I held it in hand long enough.....


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2012)

Dukat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Hope it out-does my TM11 in ever respect. Couldn't find any comparison reviews of the 2.
> ...





There is no comparison really. Completely different beams.

Those cells should be just fine. The length is good and both flat tops and button tops seems to work fine.


----------



## Kabible (Jan 1, 2013)

Tint is important to me. I have a later TM11 and don't care for the green beam. I'd like to see comparrison beam shots before I dive in.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi.
I was wondering if all the 75s aren't centered in the meaning of LED placement...
I can see that not all of the 3 LEDs are perfectly centered. At least 1 led of 3 isn't centered, and it all easily visible by a naked eye...
The light beam because of it isn't geometrically centered, and depending on the light position I can see some more light at point 1 (see the picture downbelow.) 

http://picturepush.com/public/11857538

There are 3 black rounds which are 3 lights from 3 LEDs, one huge black circle which is all the rest of light, and yellow parabolic lines are light reflections from each LED. As you see, No.1 has more light and at the end it makes from beam some weird figure...
I tried to catch it on my camera, but i couldn't see the figure on my screen...


And I would like to ask you to closely look at your reflectors, because I've found that all 3 have some kind of mark on the reflective surface.
That mark looks like some easily-poked very small dent.
It will be well seen if the light is operating in a low mode and you twist the light left-right...

Well, i think for 200$-price we all want our stuff to be perfect...
I'll write about these issues to my dealer, and see if we can figure it out somehow...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2013)

My TK75 had perfect centred leds. Only had to ship it back because of fogging problems. My temporarily replacement is good also. Do not hope that coming TK75's have problem
with off-centre leds.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 2, 2013)

My Mississauga dealer is one for Canada, and told me that he won't be sending me flashlights over and over again because of my "high quality standards"...
The only thing that i can do is to send the light back and get my money back...
Can you take photos of your 75th?
I`d like to see few photos of each of 3 LED in order to determine if it is true that i have "high quality standards"...

I've started reading about these problems. I've already found that TK70 has some pits like i described before, and a lot of posts in Internet about bad LED centering of 75th...

And is there anybody who did a replacement of the light because of not-centered LED or dents on the reflector?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> My Mississauga dealer is one for Canada, and told me that he won't be sending me flashlights over and over again because of my "high quality standards"...
> The only thing that i can do is to send the light back and get my money back...
> Can you take photos of your 75th?
> I`d like to see few photos of each of 3 LED in order to determine if it is true that i have "high quality standards"...
> ...



Have to say; I have 'high quality standards' too. I pay a lot for that light, so I want it to be good. Sure every light have it's little points. My TK75 (too bad that it fogged) had perfect centred leds, but did have a little
dust-part on the reflector. That was so little I said; Ok, nothing to do about it. The temporarily replacement TK75 has good centred leds and a perfect reflector  - only it's green 
Hope that my new TK75 will be as good as my first 75.


----------



## artis (Jan 2, 2013)

Same here, my TK75 one LED is slightly off-center and few bubbles/holes all around reflectors.
Asked Fenix, they replied but did not understand what they mean. Asked dealer, will see.
Off-center led has some kind of black paint on it, does not look perfect too..

http://54.252.96.246/IMG_20130102_165704.jpg
http://54.252.96.246/IMG_20130102_165924.jpg






RCTPAVUK said:


> Hi.
> I was wondering if all the 75s aren't centered in the meaning of LED placement...
> I can see that not all of the 3 LEDs are perfectly centered. At least 1 led of 3 isn't centered, and it all easily visible by a naked eye...
> The light beam because of it isn't geometrically centered, and depending on the light position I can see some more light at point 1 (see the picture downbelow.)
> ...


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 2, 2013)

I finally got around to reviewing my tk75, here are the animated GIFs comparing the lumen levels & TK75 beam VS TK45 Beam... my first real try at a review. I took each gif photo in a set with the same camera settings. Is that how it's supposed to work? The 18 Lumens seems real dark, but I didn't want the 2600 lumen to be too washed out. It really is a huge spectrum of brightness.

Here's a link to my full TK75 Review. I'd love to help out if anyone still has questions about the light. I've only got a tk45, pd30 & pd32 to compare it too, sorry.


----------



## Tybo22 (Jan 2, 2013)

One of my leds is slightly off center .....doesnt affect real world use. Called predatoredc and they offered to replace it no questions asked(BTW great customer service). Since it wasn't noticeable in practice I declined. But I agree fenix needs better quality control. An off center led is a little easier to stomach on a $40 light.....but imo its not acceptable on a $200 light. Btw I have no bubbles at all on my reflector and my led is not as bad as some others. But if 2 of the 3 led's was off center and I had bubbles in the reflector you can bet your a$$ I would be sending that light back for a replacement or a full refund. Many many people have complained about off center leds on several forums.....shame on feinix. Other wise it's an outstanding light and I smile very time I turn it on turbo. Best of luck guys.


----------



## artis (Jan 3, 2013)

Went out with TK75 and found few other issues.

There is unequal gap between glass and stainless steel head. One side is less than millimeter and on another side it's almost 1.5 millimeter.


It's changing mode from turbo to high.
Found reviews and posts in forum about 20min automatic down-shift. It's in user guide too.
But there is no information about 20min down-shift on Fenix website. Other lights like TK35 have note about auto changing mode on website.
I need turbo all the time.

When on turbo and turning light off -> on, mode is changed to high.


On turbo mode for more than 10min it's impossible to hold it in your arms, it's way too hot.
Fenix replied: "We also have tested the temperature about TK75, it won't reach to the 60 centigrade and customer will not get scalded."
My arm probably will not be scalded but it's impossible to hold it so hot.


And btw serial number and "Fenix TK75" printings are not straight too. 


It's awesome light but I'm going to return it and wait for another Fenix light with turbo full time and 18650 batteries.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

artis said:


> Went out with TK75 and found few other issues.
> 
> There is unequal gap between glass and stainless steel head. One side is less than millimeter and on another side it's almost 1.5 millimeter.
> 
> ...




The TK75 is only a $200 flashlight and if you want more performance than it can provide you with then an alternative will be a much more costly light like a Polarion HID PH40 at around ten times the price of a TK75.

You get what you pay for.

At the moment all you can do is buy a TK70 with its greater thermal heatsinking and fit the illusive 18650 battery adaptors.

You cannot expect a flashlight like the TK75 with such a small thermal mass to run on Turbo full time.

Turbo is called Turbo for a reason.

It all boils down to SHORT BURSTS of an amount of light above what the normal HIGH mode can offer but with certain restrictions like runtime taking heat into consideration.

You need a flashlight that will run on HIGH until the full battery capacity is exhausted.

I expect you will be waiting a long time before you get a flashlight that suits your stated needs that has much higher performance specifications with only a small footprint such as the TK75 etc without being fan or water cooled.



*CHEERS*


----------



## artis (Jan 3, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The TK75 is only a $200 flashlight and if you want more performance than it can provide you with then an alternative will be a much more costly light like a Polarion HID PH40 at around ten times the price of a TK75.
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



Coming from TK21 where Turbo is as long as battery is exhausted and just a bit warm, although it's only 500lum.

Sorry, you mean TK75 is meant to be 1100lum light capable of running 2600lum for 20 min ?

TK70 with 18650 would be perfect for me as I mostly use them underwater.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The TK75 is only a $200 flashlight



How do you mean, ONLY a $200 flashlight?? $200 is a butt-load of money for most people. 
They have to be happy that there are people paying that amount of money.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just came back from my local dealer. Gave me a new TK75  
No off-centre leds, good reflector  - Now I can light-up the world again


----------



## ralphtt (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!

Patience is a virtue.

Sent from my Droid RAZR MAXX


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine local dealer isn't adequate person...
I explained him nearly 5 times what's wrong with the light, and still "money back, and try to find an other light."
Sending back the flashlight...
Maybe in a nearest future Fenix won't have these problems with their production...
But now, they don't want to hear a word "replacement."

kj2, can you confirm that your light is without any mentioned before (pits, non-centered LEDs, and crown-shaped beam?)


----------



## kj2 (Jan 3, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Mine local dealer isn't adequate person...
> I explained him nearly 5 times what's wrong with the light, and still "money back, and try to find an other light."
> Sending back the flashlight...
> Maybe in a nearest future Fenix won't have these problems with their production...
> ...



Leds are all centred. Beam is good, after looking for the 6/7th time I noticed one mini-mini pit in the reflector- but that one is so small it doesn't affect the beam at all.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah... One... It's always something wrong...
Why don't they put a small notice in their advertising:
*may be not centered, have some pits, and you can't choose which one you order...
that would be true...
on my way to sending the light back... kind of bad feeling, i like it, but paying 200$ for THIS quality...
Better I'll wait for newer xm-l2 U2 LED based flashlights...


----------



## xed888 (Jan 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Just came back from my local dealer. Gave me a new TK75
> No off-centre leds, good reflector  - Now I can light-up the world again



Take a pic please!!!  of the LEDS and reflector


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 3, 2013)

artis said:


> Coming from TK21 where Turbo is as long as battery is exhausted and just a bit warm, although it's only 500lum.
> 
> Sorry, you mean TK75 is meant to be 1100lum light capable of running 2600lum for 20 min ?
> 
> TK70 with 18650 would be perfect for me as I mostly use them underwater.



How many times have you gone underwater with the TK70? Do you dive or snorkle? I've taken my TK70 snorkeling just once unfortunately but it's really bright underwater. I found the beam to be a tad too throwey compared to flood for underwater, but the TK75 should fix that!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 3, 2013)

xed888 said:


> Take a pic please!!!  of the LEDS and reflector



Damn, my phone-camera is bad :fail:










Pics should give you an idea. The mini-mini pit can't be picked-up by my camera.


----------



## matsh (Jan 3, 2013)

Does it eksist a belt holster for the tk75? Just received mine and it is way more usefull compared to my tk70 that is to big to carry around.. and perfect flood/throw combo  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nawwk (Jan 3, 2013)

My TK75 has a few small bubbles on the reflector, it's not obvious hence i ain't changing the light.
I'd really like that TK75 hit the sweet spot between Flood and Throw combination, it has the best of both worlds.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 3, 2013)

My TK75 and runtime kit should be arriving tomorrow  3400mah keeppower batteries should arrive Monday. Guess I'm going to have to test it out on my 2900s until then


----------



## Kabible (Jan 4, 2013)

Would you all give me your impressions on the tint of your TK75 beams. I don't want to wind up with anymore XM-L zombie green lights.


----------



## blah9 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm no expert, but i don't see any green in my beam. My TK75 looks whiter than my dad's TK41 beam which looks maybe slightly yellow or greenish.


----------



## snala (Jan 4, 2013)

blah9 said:


> I'm no expert, but i don't see any green in my beam. My TK75 looks whiter than my dad's TK41 beam which looks maybe slightly yellow or greenish.



+1 except change the TK41 to TK35 in my case. 
My TK35 is slightly green on low and medium but high and turbo is all cool white but more on the neutral side. The TK75 is like that on all levels.


----------



## Ratton (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All, :wave:

I am very excited, as USPS just dropped off a package containing my new Fenix TK75!!! I can't believe that it came so fast as I was just notified on Wednesday that it was shipped and here it is Friday and in my hands. My mail delivery is usually late in the day so I was surprised it have the mailman drop it off shortly after 2. Now the anxious anticipation begins again, waiting for the dark of night to come!!

I have examined my TK75 very closely and I can not find any flaws or imperfections so I must say :goodjob: Fenix.

I had recently purchased 4 EagleTac 3400 mAh batteries for this light, from Going Gear, and had them all charged up ready to be popped in, and they fit perfectly.

My serial number is: F4UDAR01725.

I would like to thank my dealer, Fenix Outfitters, for their great service and for the extra goodies in the box!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure you'll love it.

Take some pics.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 4, 2013)

I just opened up my TK75. The LEDs are all centered fine upon quick glance. I really had to look and I found one small pit on the reflector. Again, really had to look for it, does not bother me at ALL.

The light is Much smaller than the TK70. It is impressivly compact but the body is thick. I have large hands so it's no big deal but it makes the light feel large compared to it's length. It's more compact and I would carry it out in the woods vs the TK70, but I don't mind the TK70 either. I have the 5th cell extension (bought separately) for the TK70, and still find the light perfectly manageable to hold and carry 

I am using the Keepower 3400mah batteries I also just got in the mail. They fit the TK75 cradle fine. On a side note, I'm pleasantly surprised the Keeppowers fit in my TK35 and the PD32UE I just bought my brother for Christmas. Sweet!

The beam of the TK75 is a little floodier than the TK35 (huge win IMO). It is just a TAD greener than my TK35, but perfectly in acceptable range to me. I only tested it inside so far, hope to go out later.

I do not like the silver aluminum ring at the top. I prefer the light to be ALL BLACK like the other Fenix lights.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe it'll be useful to determine if all fenix lights are poorly-manufactured, or it's just some bad party of the product...
Lets post the serial number of flashlight you've got, and write here if it has any dents (pits), non-centered LEDs, or ANY issue you consider even as a little problem.

Mine SN was F4UDAR00726 before i sent it back to dealer...
Reason (for those who hasn't read the topic): 2 non-centered LEDs, and at least 3 dents on the reflector.


----------



## turnanewleaf (Jan 4, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I just opened up my TK75. The LEDs are all centered fine upon quick glance. I really had to look and I found one small pit on the reflector. Again, really had to look for it, does not bother me at ALL.
> 
> The light is Much smaller than the TK70. It is impressivly compact but the body is thick. I have large hands so it's no big deal but it makes the light feel large compared to it's length. It's more compact and I would carry it out in the woods vs the TK70, but I don't mind the TK70 either. I have the 5th cell extension (bought separately) for the TK70, and still find the light perfectly manageable to hold and carry
> 
> ...




Yeah, you definitely need to get outside. Inside doesn't do it justice. Congrats!


----------



## artis (Jan 5, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> How many times have you gone underwater with the TK70? Do you dive or snorkle? I've taken my TK70 snorkeling just once unfortunately but it's really bright underwater. I found the beam to be a tad too throwey compared to flood for underwater, but the TK75 should fix that!



Hi,

I was using TK21 as flounder light  (not deeper than 1m or sometimes over water) and upgraded to TK75 because of flood/throw and lum. Tested it once, huge difference, don't want to go back to 500lum.
But those 20min are annoying, they could use thermal control better.

Don't have TK70, but I think you are right, it's not good for underwater, TK75 is way better.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 5, 2013)

artis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was using TK21 as flounder light  (not deeper than 1m or sometimes over water) and upgraded to TK75 because of flood/throw and lum. Tested it once, huge difference, don't want to go back to 500lum.
> But those 20min are annoying, they could use thermal control better.
> ...



Where are you flounder fishing right now? In the southern United States? I was in southeast Texas for 5 monhts, came back mid November to the northeast. I left around prime time Flounder fishing season. I saw a 14" ish flounder sitting on a rock in about 1 foot deep water in Sabine lake!

I also want to say the TK75 on turbo is about as white as the TK35 on turbo. The LEDs of the TK75 just weren't driven hard enough on high I guess, seeing how theres 3 of them. The more a cool white LED is driven, the closer to "white" it gets.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Maybe it'll be useful to determine if all fenix lights are poorly-manufactured, or it's just some bad party of the product...
> Lets post the serial number of flashlight you've got, and write here if it has any dents (pits), non-centered LEDs, or ANY issue you consider even as a little problem.
> 
> Mine SN was F4UDAR00726 before i sent it back to dealer...
> Reason (for those who hasn't read the topic): 2 non-centered LEDs, and at least 3 dents on the reflector.



1st; F4UDAP00701 - perfect centred leds - no pits, one little little dust part - note; This light was perfect white, even on low this was clear white - send it back because of fogging
2nd; F4UDA...700 - Had this light given by my dealer has *temporarily replacement* - prefect centred leds, no pits or dust - green on low and medium
3rd; F4UDAR03600 - My new TK75 given by my dealer because the first one had that fogging. Prefect centred leds, only green on low - one mini mini pit and one very little piece of dust.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 5, 2013)

I was drinking last night, but if I remember correctly, there was slight fogging when I had the light on turbo (it was about freezing outside). I also did put it underwater to make sure the seals were good, and it lit up underwater fine (will most likey snorkel with it in the late Spring at Lake Champlain. Took the TK70 last year, but will now lend it to someone else). 

I'll test it again tonight, without drinking, to see if it fogs up. And holy crap it is bright!!


----------



## nanoxd (Jan 6, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I just opened up my TK75. The LEDs are all centered fine upon quick glance. I really had to look and I found one small pit on the reflector. Again, really had to look for it, does not bother me at ALL.
> 
> The light is Much smaller than the TK70. It is impressivly compact but the body is thick. I have large hands so it's no big deal but it makes the light feel large compared to it's length. It's more compact and I would carry it out in the woods vs the TK70, but I don't mind the TK70 either. I have the 5th cell extension (bought separately) for the TK70, and still find the light perfectly manageable to hold and carry
> 
> ...



Where can I purchase the Keepower 3400mah battery?


----------



## birderbill (Jan 6, 2013)

Just ordered one of these bad boys from Battery Junction, can't wait until it gets here.

Anyone have a recommendation for a shoulder strap or lanyard?


----------



## Ratton (Jan 6, 2013)

birderbill said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a shoulder strap or lanyard?



Hi There,

It comes with a lanyard.


----------



## birderbill (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya thanks, saw that in a review after I made the post. Looks a little on the flimsy side for a light that size...anyone with the light have an opinion???


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 8, 2013)

matsh said:


> Does it eksist a belt holster for the tk75? Just received mine and it is way more usefull compared to my tk70 that is to big to carry around.. and perfect flood/throw combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using the holster from my Thrunite TN31. I cut it down very slightly and sealed the nylon edges with a match flame. it is virtually a perfect fit.

BTW, I bought an extra TK75 as a birthday present for a friend. I bought them both from Amazon and both TK75s have perfectly centered LEDs and perfect white light from low to turbo. No negative artifacts of any kind. I guess I was lucky.

Brightnorm


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm doing some runtime tests with my TK75 and my new KeepPower 3400mah cells.

I ran all of them on the high mode only (2 in the light instead of 4) until the light stepped down. I did this to make sure there were no big discrepencies, hence defective cells. Good news is they all seem fine. High mode stepped down to medium, when the light has been on 2 hours 5 minutes - 7 minutes, consistently. Fenix states high mode should last 4 hours with 4 cells. Close enough. 

But for turbo, which I did my first runtime test tonight on the 1st 4 cells, turbo kicked down to high at 58 minutes. I was expecting just a little longer. That's a few minutes shorter than my TK70 with my 2nd best D Tengery blue label cells (about 1 hour 3 minutes). My best Tenergy D blue label cells give the TK70 1 hour 7 minutes on turbo. I kept the TK75 under cool water in a bucket. The method is the same I've used with all my Fenix lights. Some say that since it keeps the light cool (and both the TK70 and TK75 were cool to the touch on turbo constantly) the LED is more efficient but is brighter, hence draws more power than if it was in the open air. For the TK75 I pressed the mode button from turbo to turbo again every 19 minutes to make sure the light was constantly on turbo without a minute of the high mode being recorded.

Has anyone else run tests of runtimes on the TK75 yet?


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 10, 2013)

My distributor sent me an email yesterday saying they shipped the TK75 extender adapter kit. Should arrive on Saturday 

Wierd how this thread seemed to have died.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 10, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> My distributor sent me an email yesterday saying they shipped the TK75 extender adapter kit. Should arrive on Saturday
> 
> Wierd how this thread seemed to have died.




I don't see the point in Fenix making battery extenders when the idea of the TK75 was to make it shorter and a lot easier to carry around compared to the TK70 that I still use occasionally as it has now taken a well earned early retirement.

I just carry a spare set of Panasonic 18650B 3400mah batteries in my pocket or bag in case I want more run time which is pretty rare considering most users would probably not use the TK75 on the highest light level for any substantial length of time except for search and rescue people etc when there are adequate lower light modes below the highest level available for most situations.

I want to know if the Fenix TK70 and TK75 adaptors are real or just "vapourware" so that they can make these lights more versatile.

I wonder how long Fenix intend keeping the popular TK70/TK75 format to justify any company including Fenix gearing up to make battery adaptors etc for them.

Maybe this thread is quiet because the world of flashlights moves so fast nowadays and the TK75 is old hat already but I really like my TK75 and it is a real keeper for me.

It just does what it has to do so well and I like the feel of it.



*CHEERS* :thinking:


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 10, 2013)

The battery adapter for me is useful because it will make the runtime on turbo 2x longer (closer to 2 hours now) when I use it for freshwater snorkeling late spring this year. The cool water will keep the flashlight cool on constant turbo. And if I take it camping with me, I'd rather just have the whole flashlight (w/ extender installed) so I don't have to lug around batteries and change them out. For a weekend camping trip it makes sense to me to have that convenience. Fenix actually stated the runtime was more like 2.3x or something instead of 2x the runtime using the adapter because of less stress on the batteries. Having turbo bursts when I need it and otherwise high and medium will easily help the light last all weekend.


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 10, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> Has anyone else run tests of runtimes on the TK75 yet?



I did a test to see how accurate the 4 hour rating on high was. I was impressed that it came out to be 4:46 minutes of runtime on high. It would be cool to test with the runtime kit too to see if it's more like a 10 hour runtime on high. Insane! 1100 Lumens for 10 hours!

Batteries are 3400 Panasonics. I'll do more tests to see how much temperature effects it.


----------



## walterr839 (Jan 10, 2013)

I spoke with a woman at Fenix yesterday about the run time extender for the TK 75 and brought up the question of the TK 75 to 70 adapters. First she said she was not in the technical department BUT she said (A) Fenix did not recommend using lions in the TK70 and (B) that she "had heard" that the TK70 was being discontinued so that (C) the chance of an adapter was small to non existent 

has anyone else anything to confirm this?


----------



## xed888 (Jan 10, 2013)

walterr839 said:


> I spoke with a woman at Fenix yesterday about the run time extender for the TK 75 and brought up the question of the TK 75 to 70 adapters. First she said she was not in the technical department BUT she said (A) Fenix did not recommend using lions in the TK70 and (B) that she "had heard" that the TK70 was being discontinued so that (C) the chance of an adapter was small to non existent
> 
> has anyone else anything to confirm this?



Maybe discontinued and replaced by RC40 which throws 140.000cd!


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 10, 2013)

solrpwr said:


> I did a test to see how accurate the 4 hour rating on high was. I was impressed that it came out to be 4:46 minutes of runtime on high. It would be cool to test with the runtime kit too to see if it's more like a 10 hour runtime on high. Insane! 1100 Lumens for 10 hours!
> 
> Batteries are 3400 Panasonics. I'll do more tests to see how much temperature effects it.




All these hours (200,12,4, 1.25) are for 2600mah fenix batteries in lab conditions... 3400mah and your table AREN'T laboratory conditions, and the results can vary...


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 10, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> 3400mah and your table AREN'T laboratory conditions, and the results can vary...


I suppose everyone planning to use Fenix 2600 batteries in a laboratory for the lifetime of their flashlight need not watch the video then. I plan to use mine at room temperature frequently with 3400 batteries and figured perhaps a few more people might want to do the same and be curious what to expect.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 10, 2013)

solrpwr said:


> I suppose everyone planning to use Fenix 2600 batteries in a laboratory for the lifetime of their flashlight need not watch the video then. I plan to use mine at room temperature frequently with 3400 batteries and figured perhaps a few more people might want to do the same and be curious what to expect.



I didn't mean to be that guy... I just said that fenix used their 2600 batteries, and using other like you just did will show better results... Testing in lab conditions will show better results than testing outdoors or indoors... That's all i wanted to say...

Your video is more than useful. Testing the light by users is more trustworthy than reading some numbers in a guide... I thank you for posting it here, and i'm waiting for more run-time tests.


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 10, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I didn't mean to be that guy... I just said that fenix used their 2600 batteries, and using other like you just did will show better results...


I apoligize for taking it the wrong way. What type of tests are you looking for? I plan to do a Medium test at room temperature and then again near freezing. Also, I will do this high test again near freezing.

Some other info I've found is that after the light drops from turbo to High the cells are around 3.5v each. From High to Med they are around 3.3v each. I'm a little concerned to see how low of voltage is reached when dropping into low mode as I've worked a lot with RC lipos and 3.2v is just about as low as you want to go. I suppose it's nice to know you'll have that light if you need it in an emergency when perhaps protecting your cells isn't as important.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my Fenix battery extension adapter kit in the mail today. Fit & finish are great as usual, and I put some plumber's grease I've been using on all my Fenix lights, to ensure their waterproofness, on the oring and threads. Strangely the Fenix packaging says Fenix doesn't recommend using more than 3 runtime kits. I guess they mean the main one, plus 3 more for a total of 4 battery "housings" but I thought Fenix was initially touting you could use a lot more than that. No matter, 3 battery adapter units is the max I'd want to use anyway, but 2 is the sweet spot IMO.

I just started the runtime test now on turbo. 4 batteries on turbo last me 58 minutes. While it makes the flashlight heavier, I honestly like the feel of the TK75 with the battery adapter. It looks and feels more "natural" or "balanced" if that makes sense. 

I'll post back with the runtime results.


----------



## artis (Jan 11, 2013)

walterr839 said:


> I spoke with a woman at Fenix yesterday about the run time extender for the TK 75 and brought up the question of the TK 75 to 70 adapters. First she said she was not in the technical department BUT she said (A) Fenix did not recommend using lions in the TK70 and (B) that she "had heard" that the TK70 was being discontinued so that (C) the chance of an adapter was small to non existent



I was asking lady from Fenix about 20min step down and if it's possible to disable it and maybe they are thinking about thermal control step down, she said you can't change TK75 but new RC20 light will be with thermal control.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 11, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I got my Fenix battery extension adapter kit in the mail today. Fit & finish are great as usual, and I put some plumber's grease I've been using on all my Fenix lights, to ensure their waterproofness, on the oring and threads. Strangely the Fenix packaging says Fenix doesn't recommend using more than 3 runtime kits. I guess they mean the main one, plus 3 more for a total of 4 battery "housings" but I thought Fenix was initially touting you could use a lot more than that. No matter, 3 battery adapter units is the max I'd want to use anyway, but 2 is the sweet spot IMO.
> 
> I just started the runtime test now on turbo. 4 batteries on turbo last me 58 minutes. While it makes the flashlight heavier, I honestly like the feel of the TK75 with the battery adapter. It looks and feels more "natural" or "balanced" if that makes sense.
> 
> I'll post back with the runtime results.



OK my test is done for turbo mode. Here are the results (in a bucket of cool water):
4 cells turbo: 58 minutes
8 cells turbo: 2 hours 34 minutes

8 cells / 2 for analysis: 4 cells: 1 hour 17 minutes

1 hour 17 minutes / 58 minutes = 1.328, or 33% more runtime with the runtime kit.

I'm charging the cells again now. I want to do the same on high. I'm willing to bet the times are going to surpass Fenix's times in high (unlike turbo). The 3400mah batteries are best for lower draw applications and the runtime kit helps this, plus high is less draw than turbo anyway. Hope to test it this weekend.


----------



## Samy (Jan 11, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> While it makes the flashlight heavier, I honestly like the feel of the TK75 with the battery adapter. It looks and feels more "natural" or "balanced" if that makes sense.




Hmm... just like my Fenix TK41 with it's 8x AA's. I have an 8 bay eneloop charger, if only a manufacturer would build an 8 bay 18650 charger with 8 independent channels with 1 amp charging in each channel... that would be nice... very nice...

cheers


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I don't see the point in Fenix making battery extenders when the idea of the TK75 was to make it shorter and a lot easier to carry around compared to the TK70 that I still use occasionally as it has now taken a well earned early retirement.
> 
> I just carry a spare set of Panasonic 18650B 3400mah batteries in my pocket or bag in case I want more run time which is pretty rare considering most users would probably not use the TK75 on the highest light level for any substantial length of time except for search and rescue people etc when there are adequate lower light modes below the highest level available for most situations.
> 
> ...



LOL

My thought every time I see the extenders...its easier to carry spare cells than spare cells in a spare handle....sticking out of the real handle.


At least if you dent up your handle, spares will be easy to come by.

As we SAW at least ONE TK70 with a handle full of 18650's....we know it was done, and can be done, etc.

SOMEONE could step up and offer it.


----------



## g.p. (Jan 11, 2013)

CyberCT's last post looks like a pretty good reason to use the extender to me.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jan 12, 2013)

g.p. said:


> CyberCT's last post looks like a pretty good reason to use the extender to me.



Yup. 2x the number of cells for 2.5x the runtime, as opposed to the non-extender 2x for 2x.

Now SOMEONE needs to make those darned TK70 to 75 adapters already. Or I suppose we can just wait to see what Fenix has in the pipeline.


Max


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 12, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> My thought every time I see the extenders...its easier to carry spare cells than spare cells in a spare handle....sticking out of the real handle.
> 
> ...





*+1 *





I don't have any idea what price these "mysterious" TK70/TK75 adaptors sell for but it might be better just selling the TK70 and using the money to get a more "up to date" TK75.

Fenix does not seem to have any idea of where these adaptors are available so maybe they were just photos of prototypes that were floating around the forums.

If anyone has any more info about these "mysterious" adaptors please let us all know what the real situation is.





I am in the queue already for an OMG Lumens DEFT-X (900kcd) and I am like a little boy waiting for Christmas day to come around again!





Every time I receive a new creation from Michael (Saabluster) I feel exactly the same.

The DEFT-X brings a whole new meaning to the word "thrower".

I imagine that the old Saab TN31 will be taking a back seat when my new DEFT-X arrives to light up the clouds and anything else within it's powerful reach.

Talking about throwing lights I also have the Firefoxes III 40W HID (4000 lumens) that is just unbelievable in throwing and flooding the whole street. 

You have to see this light working to believe what this tiny HID beast can do as the specifications do not do it justice.

The other light in my back pocket is usually the first Saab modded TN31 to light up things at a good distance very clearly at around 250kcd with a nice Neutral tinted beam.

Around my neck on a lanyard I have a Thrunite T10 attached and sometimes my trusty old but wonderfully designed Klarus XT11 (U2 LED) in my side pocket plus a AAA powered ITP A3 EOS (upgraded version 3 level) and a very bright keychain light on my car keys ring.

My standard T10 is soon to be replaced by a Saab modded Thrunite neutral tinted T10 that Saab rates at 4 x the kcd of the stock T10.

I use an Imedion NIMH LSD (low self discharge) AA battery to run my current T10 with.

14500 3.7V Li-ion batteries will work in the T10 that push the LED a lot harder but it gets far too hot in doing so.

The T10 has the smoothest single handed twisty action that I have ever used.

Check it out.

The Thrunite T10 (110 lumens) has a new brother out now called the Archer 1A using an XP-G2 LED to achieve a higher output of 178 lumens using a AA/14500 battery the same as the T10 does.

I also have an older 4D Maglite modded with a Terralux TLE-310M-EX 1000/500/100 lumen 3 x LED conversion kit kept in the glovebox of my car.

It is a really good backup light to have around and it is a mighty good tool to ward off would-be nasty people if necessary.

At my front door and three other spots around my house as well as in the boot of my car I have five of the latest high quality batch of Black Skyray Kings (SRKs) that are just magical to grab when I hear any noises outside and I need to investigate the situation in a hurry.





My wife can easily use them when I am not at home.

With just one push of the clearly visible side button it gives her a wall of light at around 2500 lumens.





The SRKs are so cheap and powerful now that almost anybody could afford to have more than one around the house.

I feel ready and armed to tackle the darkness in all situations with plenty of backup especially when I go camping or away on holidays.

Non-flashaholics probably think I am a lunatic (LUMATIC) or some other words that may fit well in describing me to their friends that have stock standard hardware store or Walmart type lights.

They have grown used to me by now and they like to see what I have added to my collection lately and often they pick something from my arsenal to buy for themselves.

I think we are gaining a strong following of "soon to be" flashaholics consisting mainly of our friends, family and bystanders that we have now converted to come over to the dark side and be enlightened.





My TK75 is just a great all rounder light that gives me a good selection of light levels plus SOS and Strobe modes that throws out a nice beam and also covers my immediate surroundings with plenty of spill.
*
LONG LIVE THE FENIX TK75!!*







*CHEERS*


----------



## twl (Jan 12, 2013)

I liked the TK70 even with the mile-long handle, and I like the TK75 for being what it is, too.
I think that they are "honest lights" that aren't pretentious and do what the mfr says they will do.
And what they will do is produce a lot of powerful light beam, with some different goals.

The Deft-X is completely in a league by itself, and has totally left everything else so far in the distance that they aren't even in the dust.
I don't need such a light, but I'm in awe of what has been done with that light.


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 12, 2013)

I ran another run time test, this time with near freezing temperatures. In both tests the batteries were 3400 Panasonic's charged to 4.18v To my surprise the run time was actually SHORTER - 4hr 26mins vs 4hr 46mins. So lower temps can equal lower run times. Which when you think about it makes sense because lower temps equals lower voltage from your batteries so the voltage cutoff will kick in sooner. So the ideal situation would be cooling on the head and something warm (like your hand) on the barrel to keep the batteries warm. So I guess carry your flashlight if you want it to run longer?


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 12, 2013)

solrpwr said:


> I ran another run time test, this time with near freezing temperatures. In both tests the batteries were 3400 Panasonic's charged to 4.18v To my surprise the run time was actually SHORTER - 4hr 26mins vs 4hr 46mins. So lower temps can equal lower run times. Which when you think about it makes sense because lower temps equals lower voltage from your batteries so the voltage cutoff will kick in sooner. So the ideal situation would be cooling on the head and something warm (like your hand) on the barrel to keep the batteries warm. So I guess carry your flashlight if you want it to run longer?



Just finished my runtime test of 4 batteries on high. 4 hours 44 minutes. 44 minutes more than Fenix states, which is nice. I'll bet if I did the turbo runtime test with the same ambient temperature it would have been closer to Fenix's stated runtime of 1 hour 13 minutes, instead of the 58 minutes I got.

I'm going to charge these cells and hopefully do a runtime test tomorrow with the extender on high, in ambiant temps instead of in the bucket with cool water.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2013)

artis said:


> It's awesome light but I'm going to return it and wait for another Fenix light with turbo full time and 18650 batteries.



It will be a large light I suspect, if it's ever made. There's a lot of talk at the dealer lever of the TK70 being discontinued.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 13, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> Just finished my runtime test of 4 batteries on high. 4 hours 44 minutes. 44 minutes more than Fenix states, which is nice. I'll bet if I did the turbo runtime test with the same ambient temperature it would have been closer to Fenix's stated runtime of 1 hour 13 minutes, instead of the 58 minutes I got.
> 
> I'm going to charge these cells and hopefully do a runtime test tomorrow with the extender on high, in ambiant temps instead of in the bucket with cool water.



Hmm this is wierd if not a little disappointing. Finished the runtime test on "high" mode using 8 total batteries with the adapter. Started 7:30AM, step down from high to medium 5:08PM. 

4 Batteries "High" Mode Runtime: 4 hours 44 Minutes (568 Minutes)
8 Batteries "High" Mode Runtime: 9 Hours 38 Minutes

Adjust 8 battery runtime to compare data: 9 Hours 38 Minutes / 2 = 4 Hours 49 Minutes (578 Minutes)

578 Minutes / 568 Minutes = 1.02, or 2% more ruintime. 

The one set of 4 batteries was fresh off the charger, while the other set has been sitting 12 hours after being charged. I wouldn't think that should make a difference though, but the results are surprising to me nonetheless.

EDIT: I wonder if Panasonic's new cells are that good, where the draw to the batteries from high mode down, shows the batteries are capable of withstanding this less exhaustive load with ease, hence the runtime kit is less effective. Maybe with 2600mah cells or 2900mah cells the results will be more favorable to the runtime kit?


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 13, 2013)

That is disappointing. I was thinking the run time kit would really shine at turbo and high & not so much on the other levels, but it sounds like turbo is the only mode where cells are really stressed and the kit becomes an advantage. Did you check voltage before you started? My tests were at 4.18v and I got about the same as you - 4hrs 46 mins on high. Twelve hours of sitting can make a difference. Might drop from 4.2 right of the charger down to 4.12? Not big, but a few minutes of run time I'd guess. 

I'm still waiting on someone to do a run time test on the low setting with the extra kit. 400+ hr run time. Volunteers?


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 14, 2013)

I finished the medium run time test with Panasonic 3400 cells. It came out to be 14 hours and 43 Minutes. It actually ran an additional 2 hours on low till I got around to picking it up and by then the voltage on the cells was 3.25v.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for that test. Assuming Fenix is using their 2600mah cells for their stated runtimes, here is my analysis of these Panasonic 3400mah cells vs 2600mah cells:

General Capacity:
3400/2600 = 1.31, or 31% more capacity

Fenix TK75 Turbo Runtimes
2600 = 1 Hour 13 Minutes (73 minutes)
3400 = 58 Minutes
58 Minutes / 73 minutes = 0.79, or 21% less capacity

Fenix TK75 High Runtimes
2600 = 4 Hours (240 minutes)
3400 = 4 Hours 44 Minutes (284 minutes)
284 Minutes / 240 minutes = 1.18, or 18% more capacity

Fenix TK75 Medium Runtimes
2600 = 12 Hours (720 minutes)
3400 = 14 Hours 43 Minutes (883 minutes)
883 Minutes / 720 minutes = 1.23, or 23% more capacity

... so if we could do a runtime test on low, I wonder if the 3400mah batteries would reach nearly 30% more capacity than the 2600s, seeing how they are not being stressed at all for such a low power draw.

I'm almost tempted to try my Extension tube adapter test again on high, with all 8 batteries fresh off the charger at the same time. It just seems wierd to me there was essentially no difference using the runtime kit or not.


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 14, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> ... so if we could do a runtime test on low, I wonder if the 3400mah batteries would reach nearly 30% more capacity than the 2600s, seeing how they are not being stressed at all for such a low power draw.
> I'm almost tempted to try my Extension tube adapter test again on high, with all 8 batteries fresh off the charger at the same time. It just seems wierd to me there was essentially no difference using the runtime kit or not.



I wouldn't be able to handle doing a 200 + hr run time test. It would be like going on a 1k mile road trip and the speed limit being like 5 MPH...And driving it in a sports car.

I did however get a runtime kit tonight and started another test with the batteries fully charged (about 4.19v). I'll let you know in the morning if it was any different from your test. The funny thing about last nights test I did is that it finished at 1AM then I put the batteries back on the charger. Power went out in the city from 5 till 9, so my TK75 has gotten a LOT of use.


----------



## stefaand (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi torch-lovers,

After buying the trustfire X6 and the Olinght M31 and the Eagletac T20C2 Mark II and the Eagletac M2XC4 and the fenix E05, my eye has fallen on the Fenix TK75.
anyone who has experience with this torch ?
And what did you pay for it ?

Regards,
Stefaan


----------



## solrpwr (Jan 15, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I wonder if Panasonic's new cells are that good, where the draw to the batteries from high mode down, shows the batteries are capable of withstanding this less exhaustive load with ease, hence the runtime kit is less effective. Maybe with 2600mah cells or 2900mah cells the results will be more favorable to the runtime kit?



I think your theory is correct. I just rand the High test with a runtime kit and came out with about the same as you: 9hrs 43minutes. So if you have Panasonic batteries you might as well only get the runtime kit if you will be using turbo quite a bit. Otherwise it's easier to just carry extra cells.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 15, 2013)

solrpwr said:


> I think your theory is correct. I just rand the High test with a runtime kit and came out with about the same as you: 9hrs 43minutes. So if you have Panasonic batteries you might as well only get the runtime kit if you will be using turbo quite a bit. Otherwise it's easier to just carry extra cells.



Interesting, and thanks for doing that test. I will definately be using the runtime kit when snorkeling at Lake Champlain this year. If (hopefully) I go camping for a weekend, I will also use the runtime kit though, just for ease of not carrying extra batteries. Even running on high with bursts of turbo, it will easily last the weekend.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2013)

stefaand said:


> anyone who has experience with this torch ?




Stefaand, there's about 19 thread pages worth of experience with this torch. Start on page 1 bud.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?347697-Fenix-TK75(3*U2-LEDs-2600-lumens)


----------



## Luminater (Jan 16, 2013)

.....


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 16, 2013)

If the 3400mah Panasonic cells actually do deliver closer to 30% more capacity than the 2600mah cells do, on the low mode (let's say 28% more which is probably more realistic), that's 28% more of 200 hours. So having 18 lumens of output (still very useable around the house or in the darkness) for 256 hours is excellent, but with the extender adapter, that increases to 512 hours (connstant 21.3 days) all in 1 flashlight without the need of a battery changeout. That's darn impressive!


----------



## myst999 (Jan 16, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> Thanks for that test. Assuming Fenix is using their 2600mah cells for their stated runtimes, here is my analysis of these Panasonic 3400mah cells vs 2600mah cells:
> 
> General Capacity:
> 3400/2600 = 1.31, or 31% more capacity
> ...



Recently purchased the TK75 and loving it! - but what is the reason for the 3400 Panasonic's getting 21% less runtime than the 2600mah batteries while on Turbo? I would think the other modes are still fairly high drain (at least on high) yet the 3400's handily beat the 2600's in the other modes.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 16, 2013)

myst999 said:


> Recently purchased the TK75 and loving it! - but what is the reason for the 3400 Panasonic's getting 21% less runtime than the 2600mah batteries while on Turbo? I would think the other modes are still fairly high drain (at least on high) yet the 3400's handily beat the 2600's in the other modes.



It's the nature of the battery chemistry they can fit into it. Higher capacities usually sag more under load than lower capacity ones. The tradeoff is more mah at less current draws. I'm going to do the test again in warm water this time. I'll bet with the batteries being cooler, and the whole light being cool, reduced runtime on turbo a little bit.


----------



## twl (Jan 16, 2013)

If you look at HKJ's battery test graphs it clearly shows that the chemistry(non-nickel) used in the AW 2600 mah 18650 has a definite advantage around the 3.2-3.6v area when under a heavy current load like Turbo. This translates into a better run time on high-drain settings with the 2600.
The 3400 would last longer on lower settings.


----------



## myst999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for the explanations! Based on this information I definitely won't always be buying the highest capacity batteries if I'm going to be using them in a heavy load situation. Save myself some money too!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2013)

g.p. said:


> CyberCT's last post looks like a pretty good reason to use the extender to me.




If expensive ballast works, go for it.


----------



## g.p. (Jan 16, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If expensive ballast works, go for it.


The runtime part of the post was what I was referring to, not that the light felt more balanced with the ext tube.

The cells are the expensive part IMO. The tube can be considered almost free if you take advantage of some of the combo deals out there. Whether you keep the cells in your pocket or in the light, extra run time is gonna cost you. If you run it on high lots, then the dollar / runtime ratio is in favor of the extension tube - approx 2.5x the run time with 2x the cells if you use the extender.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 16, 2013)

I just completed a turbo runtime test again, this time in a bucket of pretty warm water. Turbo runtime jumped 4 minutes, to 1 hour 2 minutes. In cool water I got 58 minutes, so I'm not at all dissatisfied with the results. There is NO way in hell anyone would run constant turbo outside or inside, unless it was 30 degrees F out or less. Actually, I put the TK75 head down on a tarp in turbo mode for maybe 5 or so minutes. It actually melted the tarp. THere's a tri-shape burn mark in it now. Temperature outside was probably mid 40s.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fenix on their Facebook; "Fenix is designing one accessory making TK70 compatible with Extended Runtime Kit. Stay tuned!" - Wonder what it is


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix on their Facebook; "Fenix is designing one accessory making TK70 compatible with Extended Runtime Kit. Stay tuned!" - Wonder what it is



That is probably the adapter that has been mentioned so many times at the forums that makes it possible to use the battery segments from the TK75 and attach it to the TK70 so that one can run the TK70 on 18650 batteries and makes the light it self shorter and handier. It is mentioned by Fenix store in this thread http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...UGE-FENIX-ANNOUCEMENT!-TK75-2600-Lumens/page2


----------



## kj2 (Jan 19, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> That is probably the adapter that has been mentioned so many times at the forums that makes it possible to use the battery segments from the TK75 and attach it to the TK70 so that one can run the TK70 on 18650 batteries and makes the light it self shorter and handier. It is mentioned by Fenix store in this thread http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...UGE-FENIX-ANNOUCEMENT!-TK75-2600-Lumens/page2



Asked last time at my dealer about that possible adaptor. Was told that they saw those pics too, but Fenix didn't not make those adaptors.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Asked last time at my dealer about that possible adaptor. Was told that they saw those pics too, but Fenix didn't not make those adaptors.



Yes,Fenix has not made those adaptors that has been seen on pics before. Those was someones home built project. However, when Fenix Worldwide now writes "Fenix is designing one accessory making TK70 compatible with Extended Runtime Kit. Stay tuned!" on their Facebook page, i can only interpret it as that Fenix is now going to release their own adapter making the TK75 Extended Runtime Kit fit to the TK70 head. I can´t think of that it should mean something else!


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I for one would love to be able to run my TK70 on a short 18650 tube. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk 2.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 19, 2013)

BirdofPrey said:


> I for one would love to be able to run my TK70 on a short 18650 tube.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk 2.



So as I


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jan 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix on their Facebook; "Fenix is designing one accessory making TK70 compatible with Extended Runtime Kit. Stay tuned!" - Wonder what it is



Sweet. Thanks for listening Fenix.


Max


----------



## mabnz (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys

I've just bought a TK75, and what an awesome flashlight they are. Only a slight problem, turbo mode stays on for about 30 seconds then steps down to high. 

Has anyone seen this before? Using fully charged (but a year or two old) Ultra fire 2600's. 

P.s good to know I'm not alone in my obsession with flashlights!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2013)

mabnz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've just bought a TK75, and what an awesome flashlight they are. Only a slight problem, turbo mode stays on for about 30 seconds then steps down to high.
> 
> ...



Don't think those (old) UltraFire"s can give enough power. Try some new Panasonic 3100/3400 cells.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jan 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Don't think those (old) UltraFire"s can give enough power. Try some new Panasonic 3100/3400 cells.



+1

I had some old Ultrafire 2600 laying around and tryed it in the TK75. Yup, after a short while it steps down.

Use the 3400 cells. Works 100%.


----------



## mabnz (Jan 22, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> +1
> 
> I had some old Ultrafire 2600 laying around and tryed it in the TK75. Yup, after a short while it steps down.
> 
> Use the 3400 cells. Works 100%.



Tried some Xtar's and now can run for at least 10 mins on turbo. Damn does she get hot though!

Next thing.. are protected cells worth the extra $? I understand that they include a protection circuit to cut the power in case of over temp/discharge etc, but I've been using non-protected cells forever.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 22, 2013)

mabnz said:


> Next thing.. are protected cells worth the extra $? I understand that they include a protection circuit to cut the power in case of over temp/discharge etc, but I've been using non-protected cells forever.



I used quality LG unprotected cells for years, and always kept an eye on them for over discharging, using my DMM. Had no problems with them and if they did not hold voltage after charging, I put them aside. I have recently gone to protected cells, AW's in particular. I still keep on eye on them, but do feel better about using them compared to my unprotected cells. 

Bill


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2013)

mabnz said:


> Tried some Xtar's and now can run for at least 10 mins on turbo. Damn does she get hot though!
> 
> Next thing.. are protected cells worth the extra $? I understand that they include a protection circuit to cut the power in case of over temp/discharge etc, but I've been using non-protected cells forever.



You can use unprotected cells. Have some too, but I only use unprotected cells in lights with over-discharge protection. It's more safe to use protected-cells- save for you and your light


----------



## Norm (Jan 26, 2013)

**Pictures** Fenix TK75 (3*XM-L U2, 2600lm, 92000cd)


----------



## mabnz (Jan 29, 2013)

kj2 said:


> You can use unprotected cells. Have some too, but I only use unprotected cells in lights with over-discharge protection. It's more safe to use protected-cells- save for you and your light



Awesome, cheers for the advice.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the S6330. Should I get the TK75 as well? hahaha. Or should I ask... How many of your have the TK75 AND the S6330?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

magnum70383 said:


> I have the S6330. Should I get the TK75 as well? hahaha. Or should I ask... How many of your have the TK75 AND the S6330?


FYI, I should be reviewing the S6330 at some point (don't have an ETA for it yet). My Fenix TK75 review has just been posted, and will of course be used in any upcoming comparisons. :wave:


----------



## g.p. (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet...both are already in the mail since I couldn't decide between the two. 

Can't wait to see the reviews!

:thumbsup:


----------



## magnum70383 (Feb 11, 2013)

Selfbuilt I've been waiting for those reviews FOREVER! Thank you!



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I should be reviewing the S6330 at some point (don't have an ETA for it yet). My Fenix TK75 review has just been posted, and will of course be used in any upcoming comparisons. :wave:


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finally got mine. This thing really throws! It's my first big light and it's amazing to me. Even on low it throws farther than anything else I have. It's just really cool.


----------



## Crazybright (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my TK75 today and I have to say WOW pretty damn sweet flashlight. :twothumbs I was looking at this and a NiteCore TM15 and between here and a youtube video reviews I went with TK75.


----------



## UrbanLegend (Feb 16, 2013)

AMAZING light! This is a light that shines!

This will go aboard our boats on the Chesapeake Bay as an all-around use flashlight, and as a backup to the built-in cabin-top flood light. This unit should also be the perfect searchlight for an open water search effort. Powering with Orbtronics 3400 mAh protected Panasonic cells and the Jetbeam Intellicharger I4 Pro to keep them charged. 

With the carry case I can keep the TK75 plus a charger, including a DC plug for the boat, along with four spare batteries, all contained in one compact carry case that will fit easily in any of the storage compartments aboard the vessel.

Can't wait for summer nights on the Bay with this light monster! :twothumbs


----------



## Mcconnell Rojas (Feb 18, 2013)

Who has used NEW Fenix TK75 2600 and who is interested to use? This torch has 185mm length and 87.5mm Bezel. It has two LED indicators. It contains Dual switch system. Its rechargeable with four 18650 Li-ion. Accessories contains Lanyard and two spare O-rings. 1). AC charging Input: 100-240 V (AC), 50/60Hz, 2). DC charging 200 mA (max) 12V-24V (DC), 1000mA (max)


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mcconnell Rojas said:


> Who has used NEW Fenix TK75 2600 and who is interested to use? This torch has 185mm length and 87.5mm Bezel. It has two LED indicators. It contains Dual switch system. Its rechargeable with four 18650 Li-ion. Accessories contains Lanyard and two spare O-rings. 1). AC charging Input: 100-240 V (AC), 50/60Hz, 2). DC charging 200 mA (max) 12V-24V (DC), 1000mA (max)



Uhmm what


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone have know if the Nitecore i4 v2 charger fits in the Fenix TK75 case? (I know the Fenix charger fits, but it's only a 2 cell charger).

Thanks in advance


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Does anyone have know if the Nitecore i4 v2 charger fits in the Fenix TK75 case? (I know the Fenix charger fits, but it's only a 2 cell charger).
> 
> Thanks in advance



Size of Fenix charger is 88mm x 87mm x 26mm (LxWxH)
Nitecore i4 is 139mm x 96mm x 36mm
i2 is 132mm × 70mm × 35mm

So no.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply KJ2


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2013)

Mcconnell Rojas said:


> Who has used NEW Fenix TK75 2600 and who is interested to use? This torch has 185mm length and 87.5mm Bezel. It has two LED indicators. It contains Dual switch system. Its rechargeable with four 18650 Li-ion. Accessories contains Lanyard and two spare O-rings. 1). AC charging Input: 100-240 V (AC), 50/60Hz, 2). DC charging 200 mA (max) 12V-24V (DC), 1000mA (max)



Are you asking something or telling us something?:huh2:


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Are you asking something or telling us something?:huh2:



I think it was spam. Looks like Norm edited the post.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

1 I have dustparticles inside on the reflector of my TK75.

Is that normal? I see it, when i have it on the low mode,when the reflector lights up.

Who else has some dust on his reflector inside of your TK75?

Im a bit worried.

2 Does the TK75 shines brighter that a carheadlight at high beams?

RemcoM


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> 1 I have dustparticles inside on the reflector of my TK75.
> 
> Is that normal? I see it, when i have it on the low mode,when the reflector lights up.
> 
> ...



I have no dust, and this thing is way brighter than a car headlight (even with high beam)


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I have no dust, and this thing is way brighter than a car headlight (even with high beam)



Hi, thank you for your quick reply.

Some more questions,

1 Why is it, that there is some dust inside at the reflectors of some flashlights?

2 Do you have a car, and what kind of? With bright headlights? How much lumens has a standard ford, or mazda, nowadays,on their headlights at high beams?

What will be the beamsistance of carheadlights, if shining straight to the horizon/forwards(on high beam setting) todays halogen, and the modern powerfull HID/xenon headlights on BMW/AUDI, and Mercedes?

3 Which flashlights you have are loosing it when compared to carheadlights, Are equal, of are brighter? (more lumens)

4 What is the brightest flashlight/light you have?

5 Is the TK75 really waterproof?

6 Can the springs of the batteryholder inside the TK75 not break? when i remove or replace the batteries? I hope it is strong enough.

Remco I am from the Netherlands too.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi, thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> Some more questions,
> 
> ...



1: dust can stick on the reflector in the factory. Dust is everywhere around us.
2: My dad drives a Chevrolet Cruze. 
3: TK21 doesn't win it in lumens, but does has a brighter hot-spot. TK35 is about the same as my dads car head-lights.
5: Yes
6: It's strong enough, believe me. And otherwise I have trust in Fenix that they take care of it.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> 1: dust can stick on the reflector in the factory. Dust is everywhere around us.
> 2: My dad drives a Chevrolet Cruze.
> 3: TK21 doesn't win it in lumens, but does has a brighter hot-spot. TK35 is about the same as my dads car head-lights.
> 5: Yes
> 6: It's strong enough, believe me. And otherwise I have trust in Fenix that they take care of it.



Hi,

Thanks for replying.
1 What will be the beamsistance of carheadlights, if shining straight to the horizon/forwards(on high beam setting) todays halogen, and the modern powerfull HID/xenon headlights on BMW/AUDI, and Mercedes?

2 Does the Fenix E21 Loose it beside carheadlights?

3 How do you describe your fenix E21, and E40? How far can they reach,when it comes to beamdistance?

4 How long does the 18650 batteries fully charged, when not use it for long time?

Can they work for months/years?

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 1 What will be the beamsistance of carheadlights, if shining straight to the horizon/forwards(on high beam setting) todays halogen, and the modern powerfull HID/xenon headlights on BMW/AUDI, and Mercedes?
> ...



2: E21 will lose big time
3: see Fenix web-site
4: I charge them, when not been used, every 3months.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> 2: E21 will lose big time
> 3: see Fenix web-site
> 4: I charge them, when not been used, every 3months.



Hi,

What you guess, a volkswagen golf, or ford mondeo, can shine at high beams? When shine straight forwards?

The TK35 does 350 meters, and the TK75 600 plus meters.

Does a car also 100 meters or more?

What will happen, when i use my Fenix E01, E21, or Fenix TK75 as a light for my bicycle? To less light,normal light, or do i irritate others because it is to blinding?

What about the fenix TK75 as a bicyclelight? At low 18 lumens, at medium 400 lumens, at high 1100 lumens, or at turbo 2600 lumens?

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

With a E01 as a bike light you won't see a thing, and with a TK75 on your bike- the cops will pull you over


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> With a E01 as a bike light you won't see a thing, and with a TK75 on your bike- the cops will pull you over



But are todays scooterheadlights not way too bright?

How much lumens do scooterheadlights have, (guess)?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> But are todays scooterheadlights not way too bright?
> 
> How much lumens do scooterheadlights have, (guess)?



Fenix showed with the TK40 (640lumens) that it was comparable with a car head-light.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix showed with the TK40 (640lumens) that it was comparable with a car head-light.



Hi,

I want the Fenix E40 testing on my bicycle, is that good or too bright? It has 3 modes.

But how do i prevent and clean the glas of the fenix E40? Everytime, it is getting ful of dust. im not getting it ultraclean, even with a towelpaper ,it still look not 100 percent clean.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want the Fenix E40 testing on my bicycle, is that good or too bright? It has 3 modes.
> 
> ...



This thread is about the TK75. With this question/these questions I suggest you start a new thread.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> This thread is about the TK75. With this question/these questions I suggest you start a new thread.



Yes youre right, im sorry.

So back talking about the Fenix TK75.

1 Can i light up a house/tree at 700 meters distance, when the TK75 is at highest mode,(turbo) 2600 lumens?

2 Can i light up a house/tree at 400 meters distance ,when the TK75 is at high mode, at 1100 lumens?

3 Can i light up a house/tree at 150 meters distance, with my TK75 at low(18)lumens, medium (400) lumens, high (1100)lumens, and at turbo, (2600 lumens?

4 Can you light up objects at 300 meters distance, with the Fenix E21, and with the Fenix E40?

5 My friend want know, if his house lights up a bit, when i shine to his house with my Fenix E01 at 150 meters distance, outside the city, in the open nature/area.

Can you try to answer this questions for me?

Thank you very much for that.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 20, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Yes youre right, im sorry.
> 
> So back talking about the Fenix TK75.
> 
> ...



1,2,3: see YouTube videos for that
4: No see specs of those lights. And this is the TK75 thread!
5: No!!! will light stuff-up at max 5meter. If you have more questions- Dm me.

And read some reviews on this forum.


----------



## d4nny82 (Feb 25, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> OK my test is done for turbo mode. Here are the results (in a bucket of cool water):
> 4 cells turbo: 58 minutes
> 8 cells turbo: 2 hours 34 minutes
> 
> ...



I'm guessing using Sanyo 18650 2600 mAh Unprotected cell or Fenix 18650 2600 mAh will have more Turbo runtime than using Panasonic 3400 mAh based cell

Panasonic 3400 mAh will only do good in Low, Medium, and High mode because the voltage go too low on Turbo


----------



## berny (Feb 26, 2013)

My faulty TK75, two days after purchase. One LED does not work properly on Low mode.
Waiting for replacement.

http://i.imgur.com/HU64bu5.jpg

Image replaced with url. Please repost no larger than 800x800 pixels. Bill


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 27, 2013)

berny said:


> My faulty TK75, two days after purchase. One LED does not work properly on Low mode.
> Waiting for replacement.



What a huge disappointment. :-( Was the light ever dropped or did it just stop working? What kind of weather do you have? Warm, cold, warm and cold?


----------



## berny (Feb 27, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> What a huge disappointment. :-( Was the light ever dropped or did it just stop working? What kind of weather do you have? Warm, cold, warm and cold?



I received the light (and batteries, EagleTac 3400) last week and used it outdoors twice, for maybe about half an hour on low/medium/high/turbo modes to test it. On Sunday i wanted to use it indoors as night lamp, just to quickly find something, so i put it on a table on low mode and noticed the flickering. I live in Central Europe so the temperature outside, when I tested it, was little above freezing point.

I will get a replacement in next 7 days (new TK75 and AW 3400 instead of EagleTacs), so I hope I won't be disapointed again.


----------



## turnanewleaf (Feb 28, 2013)

TK75 on sale at Dvor today only $160...a bunch of other Fenix lights too. This is a private sale site, so sign up with e-mail to gain access. Dvor is part of opticsplanet.

http://www.dvor.com/fenix-flashlights-97-2013-02-28.html


----------



## herosemblem (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, wonderful! I just spent $170 on a used one. 
Such is life.

Hmm, do you know if that $160 price includes shipping?


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 28, 2013)

turnanewleaf said:


> TK75 on sale at Dvor today only $160...a bunch of other Fenix lights too. This is a private sale site, so sign up with e-mail to gain access. Dvor is part of opticsplanet.
> 
> http://www.dvor.com/fenix-flashlights-97-2013-02-28.html


Thanks for that! Some great deals on that site!


herosemblem said:


> Ah, wonderful! I just spent $170 on a used one.
> Such is life.
> 
> Hmm, do you know if that $160 price includes shipping?


Shipping is $9.99 for all items ordered the same day.


Max


----------



## C-channel (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys. Relating to the green ring issue on side of glass. Anyone has any solutions? Could we unscrew the stainless steel bezel to do a lens cleaning? Thanks.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 1, 2013)

berny said:


> My faulty TK75, two days after purchase. One LED does not work properly on Low mode.
> Waiting for replacement.



Exact same problem I had with my first TK70. Well, that and would not hold turbo more than a few seconds. 

Replacement fixed all those problems. 



Sent from my ridiculously large Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 1, 2013)

C-channel said:


> Hi guys. Relating to the green ring issue on side of glass. Anyone has any solutions? Could we unscrew the stainless steel bezel to do a lens cleaning? Thanks.



What green issue???? I don't know what You mean.
The bezel on mine is non moving.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no problems with the lens fogging up. I hope the next version will have an electronic lock-out similar to the Olight SR series of lights and use XM-L2.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> I have no problems with the lens fogging up. I hope the next version will have an electronic lock-out similar to the Olight SR series of lights and use XM-L2.



And I would like to see a battery-indicator (or oven a led-screen like the TM26  )


----------



## C-channel (Mar 1, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> What green issue???? I don't know what You mean.
> The bezel on mine is non moving.



Im referring to post #473, page 16. I have same issue.. On maelstrom. I just remove the bezel and clean lens with lens cleaner. But tk75 is sealed. Any one successfully removing the bezel?


----------



## g.p. (Mar 1, 2013)

C-channel said:


> Im referring to post #473, page 16. I have same issue.. On maelstrom. I just remove the bezel and clean lens with lens cleaner. But tk75 is sealed. Any one successfully removing the bezel?


Normal. I've read several posts stating that it's from a coating that Fenix puts on the lens. Happens on my TK41 as well. See also post 480.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 1, 2013)

I have take a VERY good look at my TK75, and here is what I think. 

A Yellowish/Greenish coloration is due to the reflection of the print where the LED is on.
Look at this first pic, where the light is off:







Now a pic on the lowest mode from the side:






No coloration, just the same white light that I get when I shine it at a wall.

Now slightly more above the light, where I just start to see the green print where the LED is soldered on.







And now from above.





You can see the little green prints very well, and the reflection of those prints in the mirror.

When on full power I cant look into the light, so I see nothing at all for a few minutes :sick2:
I can see this in pretty much all my lights I have (and that is a lot)

My quess is, when they paint the little prints red, people will start finding a slight Redish glow.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 1, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> I have take a VERY good look at my TK75, and here is what I think.
> 
> A Yellowish/Greenish coloration is due to the reflection of the print where the LED is on.
> Look at this first pic, where the light is off:
> ...



----------> I'm pretty sure you are just seeing internal reflections of light from the led/board bouncing off the reflectors into your eyes. Doesn't look like there is any problem.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 1, 2013)

martinaee said:


> ----------> I'm pretty sure you are just seeing internal reflections of light from the led/board bouncing off the reflectors into your eyes. Doesn't look like there is any problem.


It is 100% not a problem to me, never could understand why people think it IS a problem.
I just wanted to explain that imho it is just exactly what You say, a reflection of the led/board (we call it printplate) bouncing off the reflectors.
With these shots of my TK75 I wanted to show it clearly.


----------



## g.p. (Mar 1, 2013)

If the color that is being referred to is the color on the lens when the LEDs are turned on, that is the anit-reflective coating. It allows more light transmission through the lens. There are lots of threads and posts about this. Just do a few searches with different combos of "Fenix", "coating", "lens", and "AR". You will come up with all kinds of posts with people worried about the purple or yellow tint on their lenses. The response (sometimes by a Fenix rep) is always the same - it's normal. If you wash it off you are actually going to have less light coming out the front of your light.


Normal:


----------



## C-channel (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the updates. That put my mind to ease. My TK21 had the same issue also. Visible only on high and turbo. It's just a reflection. Phew.


----------



## rsmith7226 (Mar 2, 2013)

bluemax_1 said:


> Thanks for that! Some great deals on that site!
> 
> Shipping is $9.99 for all items ordered the same day.
> 
> ...



You can use the code 10off to save the $10 they charge for shipping. The $10 also includes shipping for as many items that you buy in one day! I just used the code to buy a tk70 as I just bought a tk75 two weeks ago!


----------



## UrbanLegend (Mar 2, 2013)

Great deals on the full line of Fenix flashlights at that site, thanks for posting!


----------



## Jelle-S (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8497969073






http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8523616365






First night out with the TK75. This torch has some amazing throwing power, even more considering all the light pollution from the city center to the left, second photo.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Mar 3, 2013)

rsmith7226 said:


> You can use the code 10off to save the $10 they charge for shipping. The $10 also includes shipping for as many items that you buy in one day! I just used the code to buy a tk70 as I just bought a tk75 two weeks ago!



Ah, thanks for the shipping code tip. LOL, that's what I used the site for too, a TK70. Great price on it! Now they just need to make those darned TK75 body to TK70 head adapters available already.


Max


----------



## justaddwata (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys are killing me. Only minutes ago ordered the *XSearcher *having talked myself out of the TK75 for being a little too large. Looking back through this thread I have been talked back into the TK75 - Mrs will kill me!!

(Will try to do some distance comparison shots when they arrive!)


----------



## warmurf (Mar 8, 2013)

THAT is art. This is one hell of a flash light. I'm in love! Thank you for the pics. You can take photos of shots any time you like!


----------



## Ray F. (Mar 9, 2013)

That isn't a light. That is a weapon of mass retinal destruction! I'm getting the fever.....


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 9, 2013)

justaddwata said:


> Guys are killing me. Only minutes ago ordered the *XSearcher *having talked myself out of the TK75 for being a little too large. Looking back through this thread I have been talked back into the TK75 - Mrs will kill me!!
> 
> (Will try to do some distance comparison shots when they arrive!)


 
I'm all about eating shipping fees cause i prematurely pulled the trigger & than found something better (than return)


----------



## justaddwata (Mar 9, 2013)

the TK75 arrived today - charged up the Fenix batteries on the Fenix charger (thought I purchased the Kit via Amazon though the seller supplied separate batteries and charger rather than the cool all in one kit). Have to say my first impressions are a little disappointed. I was expecting a considerable increase over my 800 lumen TK41. It is clearly a brighter broader beam (though whiter). I will have to find somewhere that I can check the full throw of the lights (might wait for the Xsearcher). 

Beastflashlight - I was thinking I would have the option to return this light though having to break into the clamshell packs for the Fenix battery charger/batteries might void that option.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 9, 2013)

justaddwata said:


> the TK75 arrived today - charged up the Fenix batteries on the Fenix charger (thought I purchased the Kit via Amazon though the seller supplied separate batteries and charger rather than the cool all in one kit). Have to say my first impressions are a little disappointed. I was expecting a considerable increase over my 800 lumen TK41. It is clearly a brighter broader beam (though whiter). I will have to find somewhere that I can check the full throw of the lights (might wait for the Xsearcher).
> 
> Beastflashlight - I was thinking I would have the option to return this light though having to break into the clamshell packs for the Fenix battery charger/batteries might void that option.



Is use Amazon.com a lot, easy returns. It may be tough like u said though after messing with the charger, i specifically go out of my way to handle future returns like a new born baby. I'm shocked, this is the 1st negative review i've seen of TK75 i been tempted to get one, so it was used? If so i wonder if it's been dropped!


----------



## justaddwata (Mar 10, 2013)

No - light was not used. And dont look at mine so much as a negative review but more as one that had perhaps anticipated a little more. My front yard is less than the optimal playground to test the limits of this light and I maybe it is at its limits where it really "shines". Certainly appears the case in Jelle-S's picture above. Longest range I have to shine at home is 200 meters though down the road I have 1000 meters + to test. Might try some beam shots there next week. 

If I end up returning I will buy a new charger/batteries and return those.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 10, 2013)

Wata, I'm confident you'll be impressed with the output once you get to a longer-distance area.
You (as is case with me) might even find that the light's 600m throw capability actually exceeds your eyes' ability to see _effectively _in the dark, which for me is ~250m.

If you do end up returning, would you return to the vendor, or sell it in the market to a private person?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Did anyone compare this to the new XM-L2 Thrunite TN31? Both praised for flood, not sure which is better


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry, praised for THROW


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

As far as I understand it - Olight SR95S UT dominates both the TK75 and TN31 in throw BUT at the cost of impractically having almost no spill, where as TK75 & TN31 have a nice complimentary spill. But wasn't sure how TK75 & TN31 did against each other


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 10, 2013)

Jelle-S said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8497969073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photo. This light is not only great throw, but is well constructed.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 11, 2013)

I did not realize that from off, the light will go into strobe if you hold down the left button for 1.5-2 seconds.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 11, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> But wasn't sure how TK75 & TN31 did against each other



2600L at 94k lux

vs

1100L at 115K lux

The lumen difference alone puts then in completely different categories. It's best to compare triples to triples, singles to singles.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 12, 2013)

Patriot said:


> 2600L at 94k lux
> 
> vs
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right not even close. I was looking at some TK75 videos that thing is a monster it's like a tidal wave of light!


----------



## kolbasz (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

does anybody have any infos about the foggy effect, that can appear outside in lower temp?
Does anybody have proper answer from Fenix, what can cause it, will it dissappear in the future, etc? 

Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

kolbasz said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anybody have any infos about the foggy effect, that can appear outside in lower temp?
> Does anybody have proper answer from Fenix, what can cause it, will it dissappear in the future, etc?
> ...



My first TK75 had a lot of fogging in cold weather outside. The answer that I got from Fenix is, that it could happen. That it was no problem as long it would go away on his own.
I've send my first TK75 back to the dealer (and they've send it to Fenix). Got a new TK75 from my dealer and the fogging that I know have is very minimal. Yesterday evening is was around -4C outside,
had only a tiny spot on the glass. Went away in 3-5minutes when I was back in the car.


----------



## kolbasz (Mar 13, 2013)

kj2 said:


> *The answer that I got from Fenix is, that it could happen*.





Mine also had little fog, about 2cm diameter. I though it was some liquid or glue or something, because it was an internal fog on glass, but fenix answer is the most appropriate, it goes over my imagination 

Have you ever met other flashligts that have the same foggy problem in cold weather, so *can it really happen* with other Flashlights or it's just a TK75 problem?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

kolbasz said:


> Mine also had little fog, about 2cm diameter. I though it was some liquid or glue or something, because it was an internal fog on glass, but fenix answer is the most appropriate, it goes over my imagination
> 
> Have you ever met other flashligts that have the same foggy problem in cold weather, so *can it really happen* with other Flashlights or it's just a TK75 problem?



My TK70 has it too. No foggy ever happened with my TK41 and TK35.


----------



## kolbasz (Mar 13, 2013)

kj2 said:


> My TK70 has it too. No foggy ever happened with my TK41 and TK35.



So it can happen with multi xml light with big head diameter, and big glass surface.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

kolbasz said:


> So it can happen with multi xml light with big head diameter, and big glass surface.



It has probably to do with the large glass surface.(and that there is more air in the head, because the head is bigger) Although my SR95UT doesn't fog.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 13, 2013)

kolbasz said:


> Have you ever met other flashligts that have the same foggy problem in cold weather, so *can it really happen* with other Flashlights or it's just a TK75 problem?



Yes, My TM15 has it to. No big deal. 
Only when it was freezing outside there came a little condensation on the glass. It went away after a few minutes.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the box it comes in. One nice feature is it acts as a diffuser so you can use the 75 as a table lamp if you don't have electricity. Done that.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 15, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I love the box it comes in. One nice feature is it acts as a diffuser so you can use the 75 as a table lamp if you don't have electricity. Done that.



Wow, I'll have to try this. Thanks for the idea! What lvl do you use it while inside the box? Is the box closed all the way? Any heat/melting issues so far? And for how long do you recall using it while in the box?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> It has probably to do with the large glass surface.(and that there is more air in the head, because the head is bigger) Although my SR95UT doesn't fog.



That could be. I was also wondering if it was a function of the higher temperatures reached by these lights. I've never seen one with condensation until I got the RC40 blazing hot and then cooled it off with the fan at 66F.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Patriot said:


> That could be. I was also wondering if it was a function of the higher temperatures reached by these lights. I've never seen one with condensation until I got the RC40 blazing hot and then cooled it off with the fan at 66F.



I had the fogging problem even when I didn't had the light turned-on. I stepped out-of the car, minute or 2 later there was some fogging, then turned it on, and a bigger fogging-spot came.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 15, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Wow, I'll have to try this. Thanks for the idea! What lvl do you use it while inside the box? Is the box closed all the way? Any heat/melting issues so far? And for how long do you recall using it while in the box?



Half an hour to an hour. I think I used it on high but maybe medium. No problems. I wouldn't try it on turbo though.


----------



## Jelle-S (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8524510206/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8563710266/






More long exposure night photography using the TK75. First shot, 225 meters (738ft) light beam. Second shot, 130 meters (426ft) light beam.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 18, 2013)

GREAT shots Jelle-S, 

Gives a good impression of what the TK75 is capable of.


----------



## kolbasz (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome pics Jelle! :thumbsup:

Please feel free to share with us more!


----------



## StriderSMF (Mar 18, 2013)

Best beam shots i have seen in a while good job Jelle-S :thumbsup:


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 18, 2013)

Kabible said:


> Would you all give me your impressions on the tint of your TK75 beams. I don't want to wind up with anymore XM-L zombie green lights.


Two TK75's, both "creamy white", much better than typical cool white and brighter than neutral would be.

Brightnorm


----------



## Patriot (Mar 18, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Two TK75's, both "creamy white", much better than typical cool white and brighter than neutral would be.



I would certainly second that. The tint from the TK75s are one of the highlights for the model.


----------



## kolbasz (Mar 19, 2013)

The TK75 performs well in rainy weather too. Although the tower is painted white.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 20, 2013)

I picked up this beast today from my local dealer. Mine didn't come with a lanyard though; is that normal? Everything else was in the package and it was definitely new.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine came with this strange & ugly black braided lanyard, which I promptly intentionally lost, or threw away. If I remember correctly, I couldn't figure out how to attach it to the light, but later learned how to after reading/watching a review.
I think it's in my flashlight box somewhere, but trust me, you're not missing out!

I ended up using one of those short ~7'' paracord cordlok-equipped wrist lanyards. It is not a long unwieldy thing like the ones that come with some lights. This one really is like 7'' long and it works great.



Infinite Zero said:


> I picked up this beast today from my local dealer. Mine didn't come with a lanyard though; is that normal? Everything else was in the package and it was definitely new.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 21, 2013)

I ended up getting the unused lanyard from my dealer's demo light. I actually like the braided look. It's unique.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 21, 2013)

My TK75 is creamy white and does not have any fog problems in cold weather.


----------



## white_oak (Apr 3, 2013)

Great photos of the TK75 Jelle-S! They truly shows the TK75's realistic capabilities. Great depth relationship in with tasteful subject/scenes!

I have had ny TK75 for a few days now. It's used out on my small (300' by 600') property in rural northern Illinois. It definitely provides ample light to ascertain wildlife out to about 150 yards on a clear night.

Thanks!





Jelle-S said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8524510206/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumen King (Apr 19, 2013)

*Fenix TK75 What are peoples thoughts on it?*

Basicly I'm thinking about purchasing the Fenix TK75 but not sure how this light performs. Can anybody let me know there experiences with this light? Also does anybosdy know about know about any other lights that give out the same performance at a similar price? Thanks guys, 
James- (Lumen King). :thumbsup:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK75 What are peoples thoughts on it?*

There's a reviews section in the forum 


The TK75 throws almost as far as the TK70. It's one of a few triple XML lights that could be classed as a thrower. The beam is tight with lots of spill, I consider it a monster for its size. The only light I know of that's a similar size and performance is the BTU Shocker, which I have my reservations about, and therefor haven't tried it.


----------



## Risky (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...650)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!

Review is here.


----------



## Norm (Apr 19, 2013)

Lumen King said:


> Basicly I'm thinking about purchasing the Fenix TK75 but not sure how this light performs. Can anybody let me know there experiences with this light? Also does anybosdy know about know about any other lights that give out the same performance at a similar price? Thanks guys,
> James- (Lumen King). :thumbsup:



I've merged your thread, lots of info here. - Norm


----------



## Lumen King (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK75 What are peoples thoughts on it?*

Ok buddy thanks for your help. I'm just going to bite the bullet and purchase one hopefully it will turn out to be my best flashlight.


----------



## KILLER_K (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK75 What are peoples thoughts on it?*

I just purchased one also. Now trying to decide on the best charger and batteries to get for it. Only thing that bugged me was no tripod mounting on the light and the plastic case. Guess I'm just us to seeing the nice metal ones from the other guy(s).



Lumen King said:


> Ok buddy thanks for your help. I'm just going to bite the bullet and purchase one hopefully it will turn out to be my best flashlight.


----------



## riccardo (Apr 21, 2013)

Can anyone compare the TK75 tint with the NiteCore TM26? Does anybody here have both?
Ilike the TM26 ability of recharging the batteries without removing them from the torch and it's form factor, I also like the ability to run in full spec with 8 CR123 but I hate cool-cool whites and I'm scared, about the TK75 we know that they are all pretty "creamy" white and that's good..


----------



## KILLER_K (Apr 21, 2013)

Also can someone explain why most people on here talks down about the TK75? I see hardly anyone recommends it here, let alone put in by another in suggestions in a thread. Mostly bashing it in one way or another. Makes me feel awkward about my purchase. To the point I should return it and buy something else now.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Apr 21, 2013)

KILLER_K said:


> Also can someone explain why most people on here talks down about the TK75?



Most are very happy with their TK75.
Only a small group seems to whine about stuff. 
Like no tripod mount or plastic battery cases. Or that it does not come with a lanyard ?????
Whine, instead of looking for a tripod mount ring. Or that maybe some specially designed plastics are better than alu.


----------



## KILLER_K (Apr 21, 2013)

No whining here, as I stated it bugged me. Just like to see a better case for it when in storage. But I guess plastic is cheaper and easier on them. As for the tripod, mostly the higher end ones come with it. Maybe duct tape it to my dogs head and tell him to sit. Perhaps they use that almighty recycled plastic, I heard it was some superb material to work with. As for the lanyard, real men put it in their back pockets. Either way I got to get some batteries and a charger. Too many good ones to choose from these days.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 21, 2013)

KILLER_K said:


> No whining here, as I stated it bugged me. Just like to see a better case for it when in storage. But I guess plastic is cheaper and easier on them. As for the tripod, mostly the higher end ones come with it. Maybe duct tape it to my dogs head and tell him to sit. Perhaps they use that almighty recycled plastic, I heard it was some superb material to work with. As for the lanyard, real men put it in their back pockets. Either way I got to get some batteries and a charger. Too many good ones to choose from these days.



And how many times would anybody use a light with tripod mount? 
For storage you always can use a Peli / B&W Outdoor case.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Apr 21, 2013)

Killer,
I was just kidding.

For me, I know what I buy. I study things thoroughly before I buy.
So, when I AM annoyed, it is mostly not with the light, but with myself for buying something that was not to my liking after all.

Kj2.
You would be surprised how many people use those lights WITH a tripod mount.
Look here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k_QV6JD2MU

It is in German, but they are Photographers discussing and testing lots of our LED lights


----------



## KILLER_K (Apr 21, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> Killer,
> I was just kidding.



It's okay and I was just replying back in general. Takes a lot more then that to make me upset. Guess I'm just thinking out loud in here. I just like saying what is on my mind.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 21, 2013)

KILLER_K said:


> Also can someone explain why most people on here talks down about the TK75? I see hardly anyone recommends it here, let alone put in by another in suggestions in a thread. Mostly bashing it in one way or another. Makes me feel awkward about my purchase. To the point I should return it and buy something else now.



I have no idea where you got this idea. Everything and everyone I have ever read about the tk75 is extremely positive.
Edit: in hindsight, I realize that I'm drawing from tk75 opinions also seen on budgetlightforum, which are astoundingly positive.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> Kj2.
> You would be surprised how many people use those lights WITH a tripod mount.
> Look here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k_QV6JD2MU
> ...



For photographers it's handy, but for the general public? Don't think the average Jo will use it.


----------



## n2deep (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, I have both let me check tonight and I will let you know.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 22, 2013)

Out of all the TK75s I've sold I have yet to hear a single complaint from any of my customers regarding the light itself. I have seen plenty of cracked and broken cases. 

If you want a high quality case, I would not expect it to come with your flashlight. Look at Pelican cases. Many of them are more expensive than the lights, and worth every penny.


----------



## Minhthien (Apr 22, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Out of all the TK75s I've sold I have yet to hear a single complaint from any of my customers regarding the light itself. I have seen plenty of cracked and broken cases.
> 
> If you want a high quality case, I would not expect it to come with your flashlight. Look at Pelican cases. Many of them are more expensive than the lights, and worth every penny.


Just ordered the TK75 and PD32UE from you last week! Thanks for the fast processing!


----------



## holylight (Apr 22, 2013)

Good light. Value for money. Hmmmm will there be a mk2 for tk75. I see this light as a clear winner up to now for me.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 22, 2013)

KILLER_K said:


> Also can someone explain why most people on here talks down about the TK75? I see hardly anyone recommends it here, let alone put in by another in suggestions in a thread. Mostly bashing it in one way or another. Makes me feel awkward about my purchase. To the point I should return it and buy something else now.



I'm really surprised that anyone would come to that overall conclusion considering how much positive press there's been and how many happy owners have weighed in. The minor complaints and idiosyncrasies that people mention are just personal preferences being revealed. They make a light to suit as many people and preferences as possible but there's no such thing as "perfection" across the human spectrum. To read 90 positive reports, then find 10 minor quibbles and then suggest that people "talk down" about the TK75, isn't a realistic appraisal.


----------



## KILLER_K (Apr 22, 2013)

If you go through numerous threads in here asking for a light. That the TK75 certainly falls in and would be a great suggestion, it is always left out of the list of lights that people post. It is nothing about 90 post and 10 complaining.You can even look and see it is hardly suggested anywhere in here. It is seen all across the threads in here. Perhaps some can't see it for not looking or possibly looking at it too hard. But to each his/her own in here. My post wasn't to start a argument but to point out this in other threads.



Patriot said:


> I'm really surprised that anyone would come to that overall conclusion considering how much positive press there's been and how many happy owners have weighed in. The minor complaints and idiosyncrasies that people mention are just personal preferences being revealed. They make a light to suit as many people and preferences as possible but there's no such thing as "perfection" across the human spectrum. To read 90 positive reports, then find 10 minor quibbles and then suggest that people "talk down" about the TK75, isn't a realistic appraisal.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 22, 2013)

In all the threads I've read, people gush in ecstasy over their T75's.
I also love mine.


----------



## n2deep (Apr 22, 2013)

riccardo said:


> Can anyone compare the TK75 tint with the NiteCore TM26? Does anybody here have both?
> Ilike the TM26 ability of recharging the batteries without removing them from the torch and it's form factor, I also like the ability to run in full spec with 8 CR123 but I hate cool-cool whites and I'm scared, about the TK75 we know that they are all pretty "creamy" white and that's good..



I have both I will try to get some beam shots for you this week.


----------



## AFireInside (Apr 23, 2013)

riccardo said:


> Can anyone compare the TK75 tint with the NiteCore TM26? Does anybody here have both?
> Ilike the TM26 ability of recharging the batteries without removing them from the torch and it's form factor, I also like the ability to run in full spec with 8 CR123 but I hate cool-cool whites and I'm scared, about the TK75 we know that they are all pretty "creamy" white and that's good..



I have the TK75 on the way and am seriously considering picking up the TM26 too. From what i've read they compliment each other very well, can't comment on tint yet obviously.


----------



## holylight (Apr 27, 2013)

n2deep said:


> I have both I will try to get some beam shots for you this week.





Please do it. Thanks pal.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 27, 2013)

holylight said:


> Please do it. Thanks pal.



Comparisons in this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnrmuWcwzbM


----------



## holylight (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you friend for the video. Rc 40 good spill and spot, advance from tk75. Tm 26 is a big wall of light. Tk 75 is really a good light for its size. 

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## riccardo (Apr 28, 2013)

The rc40 is awesome!!
The tk75 incredibly good..!
The tm26 also pretty good even if it's throw is ridiculous compared to the other two..!!

Thanks a lot for the video!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Patriot*
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm really surprised that anyone would come to that overall conclusion considering how much positive press there's been and how many happy owners have weighed in. The minor complaints and idiosyncrasies that people mention are just personal preferences being revealed. They make a light to suit as many people and preferences as possible but there's no such thing as "perfection" across the human spectrum. To read 90 positive reports, then find 10 minor quibbles and then suggest that people "talk down" about the TK75, isn't a realistic appraisal._





KILLER_K said:


> If you go through numerous threads in here asking for a light. That the TK75 certainly falls in and would be a great suggestion, it is always left out of the list of lights that people post. It is nothing about 90 post and 10 complaining.You can even look and see it is hardly suggested anywhere in here. It is seen all across the threads in here. Perhaps some can't see it for not looking or possibly looking at it too hard. But to each his/her own in here. My post wasn't to start a argument but to point out this in other threads.



I know you're not trying to "start a argument" I only responded to what your post read. It's seems that you were primarily basing your comment off of this; "Also can someone explain why most people on here talks down about the TK75? I see hardly anyone recommends it here" 

Again, I just don't read many dissatisfied posts about the TK75 anywhere. Just the opposite in fact. With regards to lack of interest or suggestions in other threads, I don't really see that either. If one were to title a thread, "Need a Bright XM-L Triple" the Tk75 were undoubtedly be suggested many times. Like herosemblem typed, "people gush in ecstasy over their T75's" As long as all the LED's work, that's usually the case.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 29, 2013)

Let's keep it polite here. It is only a flashlight. Not worth consternation of any kind, unless Rule 4 is involved.

Bill


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 30, 2013)

Family forum here guys.

Bill


----------



## recDNA (May 13, 2013)

holylight said:


> Thank you friend for the video. Rc 40 good spill and spot, advance from tk75. Tm 26 is a big wall of light. Tk 75 is really a good light for its size.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105



The video just made me crave the polarion. Which model was it? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLER_K (May 20, 2013)

Again I apologize if it seemed I was trying to be too outspoken {not sure if that is the correct word}. Sometimes I read over and over things in threads and I in return get a whole different meaning. I also read it early in the morning or late at night. So sometimes my reply might be a little off when I post. Im posting to see if how I look at it is correct or my findings right or wrong. And when I'm mostly posting it is something I found and want to share and see if someone else found the same. But most importantly is to learn from the post. Again I'm truly sorry if I made someone mad, that wasn't the reason I posted. Thanks for all the info *"selfbuilt" and "HKJ"* has been giving me. As I like asking and comparing notes. I know I'm not on any of you guys levels testing and reviewing you do. When I do stuff and find out different things then I have to ask to compare.

Sorry for this being long and drawn out. Just some much information to take in here. But thanks for having me and everyone giving information and sharing. Remember, *"Being nice will never cost you anything."*


----------



## Led_Blind (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried filling the tk75 with XM-L2 emmiters?


----------



## kj2 (May 24, 2013)

Led_Blind said:


> Has anyone tried filling the tk75 with XM-L2 emmiters?



I don't think you can open the head, without damaging the metal.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 24, 2013)

I have not noticed that most people on here talks down about the TK75. From what i have seen and read the majority of the TK75 owners are happy.The only doubts for my self have had is that it steps down in effect after running it at turbo mode for 20 minutes to high mode,but then again i´ve read that one can just restart the light again at turbo mode and run it for another 20 minutes without any issues.

I have been divided if i should go for the TK75 or the bigger and brighter RC40,and i have not made up my mind yet.Anyway it´s going to be one of these two lights.


----------



## kj2 (May 24, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I have not noticed that most people on here talks down about the TK75. From what i have seen and read the majority of the TK75 owners are happy.The only doubts for my self have had is that it steps down in effect after running it at turbo mode for 20 minutes to high mode,but then again i´ve read that one can just restart the light again at turbo mode and run it for another 20 minutes without any issues.
> 
> I have been divided if i should go for the TK75 or the bigger and brighter RC40,and i have not made up my mind yet.Anyway it´s going to be one of these two lights.


Problem what I find with the RC40 is, how long will the battery-pack go along? Will Fenix continue to support this battery-pack? -What I know, is that at this moment, the battery-pack won't be sold separately.


----------



## TEEJ (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, from what I've seen here and in person, there is an overwhelming affection for the TK75....not a problem with it. A few gripes, just like with ANY product, but, the over whelming majority are fans.

And, yeah, I'm also leery of of dedicated power sources...especially as cells age and do need to be replaced normally. Of course, my experience is that by the time you can't get a power pack for your 3k lumen super light, there's a 12k lumen super light for 1/2 the size....and you don't need the old light anymore anyway.


----------



## Patriot (May 24, 2013)

KILLER_K said:


> Again I apologize if it seemed I was trying to be too outspoken {not sure if that is the correct word}. Sometimes I read over and over things in threads and I in return get a whole different meaning. I also read it early in the morning or late at night. So sometimes my reply might be a little off when I post. Im posting to see if how I look at it is correct or my findings right or wrong. And when I'm mostly posting it is something I found and want to share and see if someone else found the same. But most importantly is to learn from the post. Again I'm truly sorry if I made someone mad, that wasn't the reason I posted.




Killer_K, I don't think you owe anyone and apology buddy. Sometimes I'll quote someone specifically so that they understand that I am on the same page with them. I wanted you to know that I never thought you were approaching the topic from the standpoint of argument and your previous posts definitely didn't come across as augmentative at all. I was just surprised/curious about the overall perceived reputation that you were seeing with regards to the TK75. Since even Bullzeyebill was under the impression that something more intense was going on, I probably didn't reply with enough grace or articulation. Anyhow, just wanted you to know.


----------



## CyberCT (May 26, 2013)

Has anyone found a good diffuser yet for the TK75? Kind of like how one of those Olight diffusers worked perfectly for the TK41? It transformed the TK41 into a perfect all-around light, with fantastic flood for, say night fishing. The TK75 would just get warm at high mode, which is a little better than turbo mode flood of the TK41. That light got HOT on turbo, so using the diffuser was pretty much limited to "high" on TK41.


----------



## EvilJack (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm ready to buy a TK75. Probably a TK75 / battery / charger set if there is a good deal out there. Where should I buy from? Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2013)

EvilJack, please present this request in the "Recommend Me A Flashlight for........ thread. Not a good place to do it here. Good Luck. 

Bill


----------



## Grumpy (Jun 2, 2013)

Led_Blind said:


> Has anyone tried filling the tk75 with XM-L2 emmiters?



I just had mine modded with de-dome xm-l2 5000k...approx. 4500k after de-dome...

It throws much better and has great color now....


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> EvilJack, please present this request in the "Recommend Me A Flashlight for........ thread. Not a good place to do it here. Good Luck.
> 
> Bill



Really? He's not looking for advice on a" light for... ". He's asking for advice on where to buy the light that is the subject of this thread. 

Hard to find a better thread to ask the question than one where the readers of it have either purchased or are researching purchasing said light. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Grumpy (Jun 3, 2013)

Check out the post I just made about my modded TK75 as it might be of interest to some of you.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Work-2013-)&p=4218263&viewfull=1#post4218263


----------

